# Selling with Yoogis Closet



## Addictista

I am new to The Purse Forum and am thinking of selling several of my old LV's. However, after reading all the negative/cautionary advice on eBay selling, it seems like selling on eBay is potentially more trouble than it's worth for a casual seller like me. Has anyone used yoogiscloset.com? What about one of those places that sells your stuff on eBay for a commission?


----------



## mmmsc

Addictista said:


> I am new to The Purse Forum and am thinking of selling several of my old LV's. However, after reading all the negative/cautionary advice on eBay selling, it seems like selling on eBay is potentially more trouble than it's worth for a casual seller like me. Has anyone used yoogiscloset.com? What about one of those places that sells your stuff on eBay for a commission?


Pretty sure Yoogi's Closet is good. They have sold authentic Balenciagas, I know that. Anybody have specifics?


----------



## kristinmcd

I think they are tPF'ers and have only heard really good things about them.
Let us know!


----------



## Addictista

Thanks mmmsc and kristinmcd!  I am going to start with something small, like one of my Epi Pouchettes.  I will keep you posted


----------



## missbanff

Their LV's appear to be authentic as well, and they include tons of pics.


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

I haven't sold anything to them, but I recently bought a Marc Jacobs purse and was really impressed with the customer service and quick shipping.  It's definitely a reputable website


----------



## missframton

Thx for bringing this up, i had seen an item from yoggis closet that I was interested in - but since I did not know them - did not place bid


----------



## Roe in LV

I'm not easy to impress but they have won me over! A couple of months ago I bought  a LV strap (it was in impeccable condition although they honestly and correctly listed it as used) for a LV of mine. When it arrived I was thrilled except that the clasps wouldn't fit around the hardware of my bag. I contacted them via e-mail late in the night and within hours I had a very friendly and professional reply instructing me on how to proceed. I was able to ship it back at no cost to me and my refund was processed ASAP! I really couldn't believe how awesome they were - I even wrote them and told them so. I'll buy from them again with no hesitation! Have fun shopping!


----------



## Puggles

I just recently sent them a note to sell my St. Jacques (she's too small; I wanted the big one) and I"ve yet to hear back from them. A bit disappointed, as I had heard such good things about them.


----------



## DemRam

I dealt with them a month or so ago.  I filled out their online form and uploaded photos of 2 LV bags I didn't use.  Based on my pictures and my description of condition I heard back from them within 12 hours with their offer.  It was a range (like from $400 to $450)  with their final offer to be determined once they actually received the bags.

I could have sold the bags outright or I could have consigned them.  I sent the bags by Fedex and they EVEN pay for shipping (not insurance) if you include the receipt.

They received the bags and that very day I received their final offer.  I accepted the offer for them to buy my bags outright and received their check within 4 days.

They are terrific and their offer was very fair.


----------



## Addictista

Thanks.  I will try them out and let you guys know how they did.  Although based on everyone's reviews, I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Create0955

I have purchased a Fendi bag and a Louis Vuitton from them. The Fendi was brand new and the Louis Vuitton was basically bran new, too. Both came in excellent condition and had been cleaned. Dust bags and the original cards came as well. Sometimes they have original receipts. I think they are a fantastic re-sale store!


----------



## menopausalmama

they are great to deal with.


----------



## angl2b

Puggles said:


> I just recently sent them a note to sell my St. Jacques (she's too small; I wanted the big one) and I"ve yet to hear back from them. A bit disappointed, as I had heard such good things about them.


 
I would contact them again - and submit your item and info. via email rather than their site.  I find that the response time is faster.


----------



## rozee

I looooooooove eugenia & simone
they have the best customer service 
sold my items & they gave me fair enough offers


----------



## pro_shopper

I wanted to consign a item once but I felt that the price they offered me was too low considering the items condition.

But they have great auctions and they are reputable!


----------



## HandbagAngel

pladdium chain said:


> Yoogi's closet are replicas and fakes.If that what your looking for then thats the site.For the real handbag go to Luis Vuitton site ,Gucci official site N.Marcus Oh yeah Avelle Bag borrowor steal do replicas and fake purses.They do not come with the care booklet, blackcard,and official dust bag @package.


 
Really?  What did you buy from them and turned to be fake?


----------



## Jammi

pladdium chain said:


> Yoogi's closet are replicas and fakes.If that what your looking for then thats the site.For the real handbag go to Luis Vuitton site ,Gucci official site N.Marcus Oh yeah Avelle Bag borrowor steal do replicas and fake purses.They do not come with the care booklet, blackcard,and official dust bag @package.


 
Pre-loved items rarely do, except for maybe the dustbag. You have to keep in mind that this is a consignment store. I've never heard anything but positive things about them...


----------



## kristinmcd

pladdium chain said:


> Yoogi's closet are replicas and fakes.If that what your looking for then thats the site.For the real handbag go to Luis Vuitton site ,Gucci official site N.Marcus Oh yeah Avelle Bag borrowor steal do replicas and fake purses.They do not come with the care booklet, blackcard,and official dust bag @package.



WHAT? You could not be more wrong. Please do not say such damaging things about a reputable business unless you have documented proof. Yoogi's Closet is a  resale shop and unless each individual seller happens to keep all these things and choose to include them when they consign a bag, then they are not available.


----------



## kristinmcd

Jammi - great minds think alike!


----------



## alfiebach

Originally Posted by *pladdium chain* 

 
_Yoogi's closet are replicas and fakes.If that what your looking for then thats the site.For the real handbag go to Luis Vuitton site ,Gucci official site N.Marcus Oh yeah Avelle Bag borrowor steal do replicas and fake purses.They do not come with the care booklet, blackcard,and official dust bag @package._

_l think you should be carefull about what your saying......do you have proof of this ?????.....l have heard only good things about them._


----------



## Jammi

kristinmcd said:


> Jammi - great minds think alike!


 
Lol, I know!

I just think it is a pity that with all the fake-sellers out there, the honest ones don't get credit where credit is due...


----------



## alfiebach

Jammi said:


> Lol, I know!
> 
> I just think it is a pity that with all the fake-sellers out there, the honest ones don't get credit where credit is due...


 ITA......Totally with you


----------



## rozee

Originally Posted by *pladdium chain* 

 
_Yoogi's closet are replicas and fakes.If that what your looking for then thats the site.For the real handbag go to Luis Vuitton site ,Gucci official site N.Marcus Oh yeah Avelle Bag borrowor steal do replicas and fake purses.They do not come with the care booklet, blackcard,and official dust bag @package.

How can you say such a thing?!!!
have you tried them!!!!!!!!!!
yoogi's closet is the best
they are resellers of second hand handbags
_


----------



## yenanh00

Yoogi's Closet are great.. However dont buy on ebay since it more expensive to buy on ebay from them.. If you happen to find a listing on ebay, try to look on the webpage to buy it form them.. it a little bit cheaper..


----------



## twochubbycheeks

yenanh00 said:


> Yoogi's Closet are great.. However dont buy on ebay since it more expensive to buy on ebay from them.. If you happen to find a listing on ebay, try to look on the webpage to buy it form them.. it a little bit cheaper..


 

really?  I thought the prices are the same on both their website and on their ebay store.  I saw an item that they have on ebay and on their website.. it has the same price.


----------



## rozee

yenanh00 said:


> Yoogi's Closet are great.. However dont buy on ebay since it more expensive to buy on ebay from them.. If you happen to find a listing on ebay, try to look on the webpage to buy it form them.. it a little bit cheaper..



I have another point of view
actually 4 some bags u can place a bid and u might win the auction especially if the bid was less than the website


----------



## party-on

they have some lovely items and i've never heard anything bad about them either, they are more honest than most that's for sure


----------



## BrooklynBAP

I'm another yoogi's closet fan.  I'd definitely recommend selling or consigning to them.


----------



## sbelle

I've tried a couple different ways of selling my bags that I don't use and are in great condition.  

I first tried selling through a high-end brick and mortar consignment store(I used Secondi off of Dupont Circle in DC.....if you are ever in the area you should stop in!)  My results were good, but it took a month or more for the sale and I got 50% of the sales price.

I have recently sold to Yoogi's closet and have been happy with the direct sale option.  

Their website is great and easy to use.
The procedure for sending information about the item you want to sell works like a charm.
When I sent them the bags (they pay shipping) they have always ended up paying me immediately and at the high end of their estimate.  (And their checks have cleared! )
When I emailed them I got quick responses.  (The first time I sold to them I forgot to include my shipping invoice and they worked with me so I could scan it and send it to them.)
I like the direct sale option because I just want to be done with the bags and have cash in hand.  And I don't want to do much if any work!!  The prices they gave me were decent--not spectacular, but when they buy direct they assume all the risk of when and if it will sell.

I will sell to them again.  In fact I am working on photographs of the bag now!


----------



## rozee

ssc0619 said:


> I've tried a couple different ways of selling my bags that I don't use and are in great condition.
> 
> I first tried selling through a high-end brick and mortar consignment store(I used Secondi off of Dupont Circle in DC.....if you are ever in the area you should stop in!)  My results were good, but it took a month or more for the sale and I got 50% of the sales price.
> 
> I have recently sold to Yoogi's closet and have been happy with the direct sale option.
> 
> Their website is great and easy to use.
> The procedure for sending information about the item you want to sell works like a charm.
> When I sent them the bags (they pay shipping) they have always ended up paying me immediately and at the high end of their estimate.  (And their checks have cleared! )
> When I emailed them I got quick responses.  (The first time I sold to them I forgot to include my shipping invoice and they worked with me so I could scan it and send it to them.)
> I like the direct sale option because I just want to be done with the bags and have cash in hand.  And I don't want to do much if any work!!  The prices they gave me were decent--not spectacular, but when they buy direct they assume all the risk of when and if it will sell.
> 
> I will sell to them again.  In fact I am working on photographs of the bag now!



So truuuueeee!!


----------



## gappgirl18

I was reading something somewhere (dont beat me becuase I dont remember, lol) and was wondering...is Malleries and YC owned by the same people?  Maybe Im wrong....   just curious thats all.


----------



## LouisCharms

I have also purchased from Yoogi's Closet - absolute love them.  
Would purchase again from them if I wasn't banned from hubby.  LOL


----------



## LouisCharms

ssc0619 said:


> I've tried a couple different ways of selling my bags that I don't use and are in great condition.
> 
> I first tried selling through a high-end brick and mortar consignment store(I used Secondi off of Dupont Circle in DC.....if you are ever in the area you should stop in!) My results were good, but it took a month or more for the sale and I got 50% of the sales price.
> 
> 
> I have recently sold to Yoogi's closet and have been happy with the direct sale option.
> Their website is great and easy to use.
> The procedure for sending information about the item you want to sell works like a charm.
> When I sent them the bags (they pay shipping) they have always ended up paying me immediately and at the high end of their estimate. (And their checks have cleared! )
> When I emailed them I got quick responses. (The first time I sold to them I forgot to include my shipping invoice and they worked with me so I could scan it and send it to them.)
> I like the direct sale option because I just want to be done with the bags and have cash in hand. And I don't want to do much if any work!! The prices they gave me were decent--not spectacular, but when they buy direct they assume all the risk of when and if it will sell.
> 
> I will sell to them again. In fact I am working on photographs of the bag now!


 

Thank you so much for the information.  
^^^ I never knew that about them


----------



## sbelle

gappgirl18 said:


> I was reading something somewhere (dont beat me becuase I dont remember, lol) and was wondering...is Malleries and YC owned by the same people? Maybe Im wrong.... just curious thats all.


 
I've never sold or bought from Malleries, but my impression is that Malleries is a collection of online shops that sell luxury goods (and antiques).   So Yoogi's closet is one of the Malleries luxury goods online shops.  If you go to the Malleries home page at the upper right hand corner you can click on "directory of shops" and they list all their member sellers there.


----------



## LVgirl888

Yeah, I know what you mean. YC offered to buy my item at 25% of the retail price. My item was new. Are there any other websites/stores like YC?





pro_shopper said:


> I wanted to consign a item once but I felt that the price they offered me was too low considering the items condition.
> 
> But they have great auctions and they are reputable!


----------



## Addictista

Fasionphile also buys bags.  Since I started this thread I've sold to both Yoogi's and Fashionphile.  IMO, I would recommend Yoogi's over Fashionphile if you're looking to sell your bags.  Yoogi's offered me on average $50 more per bag, and they reimbursed my shipping charges.  I am in the midst of a minor issue with Fashionphile right now, but I don't want to post anything negative until they have a chance to resolve the problem.


----------



## shosho811

i just got a prada fairy tote for myself and a LV damier bastille messenger 

for my brother, from yoogi's closet and they are the best.

Simon really helped me out to make it happen.

would recommend them always!!


----------



## Addictista

Fashionphile did a great job resolving the problem.  They responded to my emails within 2 hours and the total resolution of the issue took probably 3 days. So no worries dealing with them!


----------



## aimtree

I have been weathering the ebay selling storm for a while now, but I'm getting really fed up with the stress of selling and thought I'd look to consign a few things.
Has anyone had good/bad experiences with Yoogi's closet?
I only saw them mentioned here the other day, I'd never heard of them before that.


----------



## novablue

I was probably the one who mentioned it cuz I'm looking to use them. I have several different designer label purses I want to consign. I checked the prices for both Fashionphile and Yoogi's. 

They offer about the same amount for the items for straight out purchase. I do like that Yoogi's charges less than Fashionphile for their service of consignment though so I'm leaning towards them. I think with Fashionphile, because they have such a recognizable name, if you're looking to consign, they might get a better price for you. 

What I found with Yoogi's though (for their direct purchase) is they offer a decent amount for certain brands and not so great for other brands. These were some of the brands I had sent to them:

Chanel, Marc Jacobs, and LV they offered reasonable prices. 

Burberry and Gucci they were pretty lowball offers, so I'm better off selling those on my own on Bonanzle/ebay. The funny thing about one of the Burberry was they offered me $50 for a brand new one. They had the exact same style up on their website with the asking price of $325.


----------



## novablue

Oh I forgot to add that I've only heard great things about them and that they are very quick in their replies and payouts. Huge pluses.


----------



## angl2b

I consigned with them.  I sold my bags outright.  I sold a Gucci and a Dior bag to them.  They recently started accepting shoes too.
I did call them to ask why the bag offer after they received my bags was lower than the range and it was because it was smaller than they thought.  I spoke with a lady about the offer and so they made me a new offer.  They are fair and very responsive.


----------



## aimtree

Hey thanks for the replies
I consigned with fashionphile once in the past and it went well,maybe just because I got the bag for a bargain in the first place, so their offer was close to what I paid anyway so I didn't mind.
I  contacted fashionphile about a chloe bag I was thinking to sell yesterday and I got a really low offer from them , so I guess I'll see what yoogis  say. I had two really mean/bullying buyers in my last couple of months and it has really put me off selling, that's why I'm keen to find a good consigner.


----------



## handbagsluv

I just checked Yoogi's Closet - one LV Damier Speedy 30 bag. Close up pics provided, and one of it says on label >> Louis Vuitton Paris Made in USA!!! Is this a joke????


----------



## DemRam

handbagsluv said:


> I just checked Yoogi's Closet - one LV Damier Speedy 30 bag. Close up pics provided, and one of it says on label >> Louis Vuitton Paris Made in USA!!! Is this a joke????


 

I'm confused by the question.

ALL Louis Vuitton bags made in the United States have that wording on the "made in stamp".


----------



## menopausalmama

*LV bags have been produced in different countries, over the companies history.*


*Made in Spain?*  Yes, while it is true that authentic Louis Vuitton is made in France, for over 25 years, Louis Vuitton has also produced bags in the USA, Spain, Germany and Italy.  It is not true that a Louis Vuitton bag has to be marked "Made in France" to be authentic.  Here is the embossed markings of an authentic Louis Vuitton bucket bag, Made in the USA:​


----------



## menopausalmama

and Yoogis Closet is fantastic to deal with! Love them!


----------



## handbagsluv

YC responded to my question "Made In USA" so apparently few LVs are made in US!! WOW did not know that as i've not seen them at all. Very rare ...

Good for YC for a prompt reply


----------



## handbagsluv

XXX
not allowed


----------



## boomie

I  emailed pics of a bag of mine that didn't sell on ebay (twice!) on Sunday.  This morning I had an offer for them to buy it outright for more than I paid for it on ebay!  Needless to say, I'm excited   I'll be sending the bag off to them soon.


----------



## b_tolaniz123

Hi, Im currently purchasing a bag from Yoogi's closet.com.
Since I used my mom's credit card (I dont own one im too scared that I'll overspend) they are asking me to scan and send them my mom's credit card bank statement to verify that im not some fraud. Im so scared that something will happen to my mom's credit card since it has address and everything. Should I do it?

Help!?


----------



## kristinmcd

Yoogi's is legit. No worries.


----------



## honestgirldaisy

Since there is a wide range between what they pay your directly and what they pay when you consign your bags could anyone tell me their experience with consigning a bag there?  Thanks


----------



## kristinmcd

Do a search. There was a thread not too long ago. Yoogi's has a good rep.


----------



## LVgirl888

I sold a bag to them before and my experience with them was pretty good. I submitted to them on their website what I had with pictures. Then they emailed me within two hours and gave me two options with prices: direct purchase or consign. I picked direct purchase because I did not want to wait and deal with consigning. After I told them that I wanted to pay directly, they sent me a check a week later and they reimbursed me for my shipping to them. I hope that helps.


----------



## hair-mess

They are great - just received my order and everything is how it was described. 

Love it  and would recommend them any time  
That's (second hand) online luxury shopping how it is supposed to be


----------



## sunidey

I have recently shipped two bags to them for direct sale..a LV mini Noe & a Damier Brera and they gave me a fairly good price for both...i ll let you know when they receive the bags & submit payment...I have to wait though cuz the package was stuck at ISC new york (USPS) and sits there for 6 days...should i worry??????


----------



## Nico3327

Wow, I'm very intrigued by this site!  I have a couple pairs of designer shoes I bought on final sale (i.e. can't return them) but they don't fit.  I've had a hell of a time selling on ebay and this looks like a great option.


----------



## eyegirl2k7

Yoogis Closet is wonderful.  I have purchased two authentic LV bags from them and they are beautiful.   

I purchased a third bag.  When it arrived it had a perfume scent that had not been mentioned.  Yoogis promptly refunded me and sent me a check for the return shipping.   The listing is now back up on the site and it now says the bag has a perfume scent.  They do business very well.


----------



## sunidey

I sold two bags to them 1 week ago, they were very professional and i was paid within 1 day after the bags were delivered! They are very reliable!


----------



## honestgirldaisy

If yu have used Yoogis did anyone wait for consignment settlement or did you take a payment up front?Experiences with either


----------



## atlbaglady

I just mailed them a purse yesterday - a Louis Vuitton Epi Petite Noe in Red. The offer to sell directly to them was $255-285, which, even on the low end of the offer, is still $100 more than what i paid for the bag initially...
So I guess it kind of depends what you're looking to get out of your investment - myself, i didn't want to have to wait for it to sell on consignment - their estimate for that wasn't very much higher than the direct sell offer.


----------



## LVgirl888

I have sold purses to Yoogi's Closet and it was fairly easy. I didn't want to do consignment, so I preferred direct payment. It was very easy. They sent me a check for the bag and reimbursed me for my shipping charges within a week and a half. I had sold them a bag which was brand new with tags attached, the original box, dust bag, the auth cards, and etc. The bag was maybe one year old, but never been used. YC offered me half the retail price for it. I accepted because I didn't want to deal with selling it on ebay or something. I hope that helps.


----------



## Nico3327

The most I did with Yoogis was request a quote for a pair of new CL shoes.  I think they must focus mainly on bags because the direct buy price they offered for my shoes was way low.  I didn't consign though, because they don't tell you up front how they are going to price your item only that you get x% of the sale price.  So there was no way of knowing how much I would actually get for them.  I like to have an idea up front as to how much I'm going to get, so that's the only thing I really see against consigning with them.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Sold a YSL bag to them directly because it didn't sell when I listed it.  I ended up making $25 off the entire thing, and they got a good deal because they sold it on ebay and made $200+ a couple months later. No regrets though, I needed the cash up front, and couldn't wait. Very good overall experience with them.  I haven't consigned with them yet, but maybe sometime in the future!


----------



## beejerry

I had sell a Chanel to them directly, they offered half of what they'd list. If I want to consign, I'd go to Fashionphile since they seem to fetch higher prices than others. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I've sold 3 bags to them - 2 this summer, 1 now. I was happy with the offers they gave me and the customer service has been good too. Whenever I'm a little short of cash I dig thru my closet and find bags to sell, lol.


----------



## honestgirldaisy

Will reimburse shipping but if you ship it you dont get anything at the post office or UPS until you give them the package Yoogis closet requests you include shipping invoice inside for reimbursement


----------



## KittyKat65

Can't you just get the package weighed, pay for it, include the receipt in the box and then tape it up in front of the clerk?  I've done that and there has never been a problem.


----------



## AmourCouture

honestgirldaisy said:


> Will reimburse shipping but if you ship it you dont get anything at the post office or UPS until you give them the package Yoogis closet requests you include shipping invoice inside for reimbursement


 
Bring your bag to USPS and use a flat rate shipping box from USPS. They include tape, so have them leave an edge uncovered enough that when they are done ringing you up you can slide your receipt inside.


----------



## Lushbaby

Yoogi's closet will accept shipping receipts mailed separately. I put a note inside saying I will be sending the shipping receipt for reimbursement separately, then I get the receipt, make a copy for my records and send a copy to Yoogi with a note detailing what shipment it belongs to. No problem.


----------



## LVgirl888

I have a Fedex account and I print my labels online and I reprint a copy of the receipt and place it inside the package and seal up the package.


----------



## ochie

Wow! I read all your post ladies..I seen that YC is good and that they offer fair price.. I just send photos of my two bags that I want to sell, its both LV bag, and I hope they will give me a good offer for both bag.. I will let you know ladies..


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I send pics of a couple of bags I wanted to sell to them.  For some reason, they offered a low price for my mint condition bags (LV and Gucci). =(


----------



## Baggiana

I would have loved to sell to them, but what I want to sell is Nancy Gonzalez, and they do not handle her bags.  Do you know any reputable reseller that does?


----------



## ochie

how long do they reply? to send their offer?


----------



## twochubbycheeks

ochie said:


> how long do they reply? to send their offer?


 
sometimes they take a lil long to reply, when they're busy.  it happened to me wherein i had to send a follow up email to inquire on the status of my request for a price quote.

if u haven't received an email back from them within 48hrs, just send a follow up email. =)


----------



## outtacontrol

Yoogis Closet is fantastic, I highly recommend them! But be sure to always have your purchase authenticated by the girls in their respective groups!!


----------



## shopboy

Does anybody know if Yoogis Closet buy from international seller?
I've some bags I want to sell but I'm NOT in the USA.


----------



## luvprada

Bought a GORGEOUS Chanel bag from them.  Advertised as new and it was absolutely perfect.  Also sold items to them and it was a very good experience.  My guess is that if you get a lower offer than expected when you sell to them, it could be that what they can resell the item for is less then we think they could.  Just my guess though since they have a better handle on the market than I do.  Much easier for me than dealing with E-bay. Just MHO.


----------



## christi2

They're legit.  I sold them a Louis Vuitton Blois bag, sent it to them via USPS, they had a check to me in three days after receiving the bag!


----------



## honestgirldaisy

I  sent yoogis some purse pictures and requests for selling They responded with offers that were good for 30 days.I put the purses on Bonanzle and after almost 2 months with nutty offers etc I might want to just send them to yoogis.can you resubmit a request if you did not send the purse in the 30 days the offer is valid Would they give you the same offer or would the price be different?Has anyone dont this?


----------



## Nico3327

You can, but you will have to do it through their website and get a new offer from them.  Once the 30 days has lapsed they don't honor that price anymore. 

FYI - I did this too because I didn't like their first offer, the item never sold, and thier second offer was lower than the first.  Needed the money though, so I accepted the second time.


----------



## honestgirldaisy

include the USPS invoice when shipping My post office doesnt give a receipt until package is sealed and given to them Yooggis wants it included with shipment.  Thanks


----------



## trumanfinn

Hmmm, that seems odd- I would think that you would want to keep the USPS receipt for proof that you shipped it. What if it got lost in the mail? You wouldn't have the receipt? Are you sure that it isn't the receipt for the bag's purchase that they want?

I wouldn't worry about attaching a security tag- they're a trustworthy resaler.


----------



## Nico3327

Yoogis is highly reputable.  I see no reason that you need to attach a security tag to anything you send them, but if it makes you feel better I don't think it will hurt.  However, if you are consigning they will probably remove it and put their own on. 

As for the receipt, perhaps you can email them and ask how to proceed.  You may be able to mail it to them after the fact.  I have gotten quick responses to every email I have sent to them.


----------



## Nico3327

^*truman*, they ask for a copy of the reciept because they refund you for the cost to ship to them.



trumanfinn said:


> Hmmm, that seems odd- I would think that you would want to keep the USPS receipt for proof that you shipped it. What if it got lost in the mail? You wouldn't have the receipt? Are you sure that it isn't the receipt for the bag's purchase that they want?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about attaching a security tag- they're a trustworthy resaler.


----------



## kelbell35

I have dealt with Yoogi's Closet before, and they are very trustworthy, so there is no need to attach a security tag to your bag.

With regard to the shipping receipt, the first time I dealt with them, I wasn't sure what to do either, so I emailed them, and they told me that you can fax, email, or mail them the receipt.  I would also suggest you make a copy of it and keep the original for your records, just in case.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Agreed, Yoogi is trustworthy! I printed out my label online, so I just put the other half (receipt) into the box.


----------



## AmourCouture

No need to attach a tag.

Leave a small space open for the receipt, let your postal worker know, and slip it inside and have them tape ofer it with priority tape.

Or you can do the click and print online and just include it with that.  That is the easiest way.


----------



## amamxr

Wonderful experience with Yogi's Closet !!Top notch!! IMO


----------



## Love Of My Life

Positive experience with Yoogi's Closet..


----------



## honestgirldaisy

amount they are paying you or just mail you a check?


----------



## karmenzsofia

I don't know. Have you asked them? There are other threads dealing with this seller where you might find the info you're looking for. I would do a search if I were you, though you really don't need to if you contact them directly and ask. Hope you find the answer or someone who knows it chimes in.


----------



## kristie

Why don't you just call/email them and ask?


----------



## Love Of My Life

If you contact and ask your questions,you will have all the answers you need and there

won't be any misunderstandings or surprises. In addition, if you e-mail, you will

 have it in writing.


----------



## Nico3327

I got an email telling me they were sending the check and what the amount of the check was.


----------



## love2shop_26

I've sold a bag to them before and once you mutually agree on the purchase price they'll email you the confirmation and when they'll send the check out. Doesn't take long actually.


----------



## petitechouchou

love2shop_26 said:


> I've sold a bag to them before and once you mutually agree on the purchase price they'll email you the confirmation and when they'll send the check out. Doesn't take long actually.


 
^Agreed!


----------



## petitechouchou

I just sold my bag to Yoogi's closet and it's been a very positive experience so far...


----------



## karmenzsofia

OP, I would keep your topic in one thread vs starting a thread for each question. You'll get more educated opinions that way kuz people can see all the info in one place. Good luck with your sale!


----------



## LVgirl888

Yes, Yoogi's Closet does email you how much they will buy your item for, once they have received and inspected the bag. If you agree to the offer, they sent out a check pretty fast. I hope that helps.


----------



## honestgirldaisy

Thank you it does help About how long does it take for them to get back to you after they receive the bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## karmenzsofia

Have you spoken to them? Based on this and the other thread you started about this, you seem to have a lot of questions about the basics of this transaction. You really should be asking Yogi's. You need to be informed about how the process works. What if something goes wrong because you followed what someone posted here instead of getting instructions directly from them?


----------



## aimtree

To be fair to the OP I think that because so many other TPfers have been through the same process, with some of the same consignment shops it sometimes quicker to ask here as you get a response really quickly and you don't sit by your computer thinking about it for ages and waiting for an email response from the consigment store.
Obviously it's better to hear from the consigner directly, but I've been in the position where I've emailed and not heard back for 48hrs,then I tried to phone and they were shut and so I think there's no harm asking people who have been through the same process, just as then you know what to expect.


----------



## itsonly4me

^^Agreed.  I had inquired once about selling them a bag and they were very helpfull, just email them.


----------



## karmenzsofia

aimtree said:


> To be fair to the OP I think that because so many other TPfers have been through the same process,* with some of the same consignment shops it sometimes quicker to ask here as you get a response really quickly and you don't sit by your computer thinking about it for ages and waiting for an email response from the consigment store.*
> Obviously it's better to hear from the consigner directly, but I've been in the position where I've emailed and not heard back for 48hrs,then I tried to phone and they were shut and so I think there's no harm asking people who have been through the same process, just as then you know what to expect.



Good point.  If the store is a slow replying to emails, then it makes sense...though, I probably wouldn't do business with someone who doesn't reply within a reasonable amount of time, kuz that would always be a problem. My concern, however, is that based on the questions I wonder if the OP has tried talked to them at all, as IMO it wouldn't be wise to enter into a transaction having all these questions and not once (or maybe only once, in the beginning) be in contact with the store, KWIM?


----------



## honestgirldaisy

to doublecheck that they do indeed email you the final offer.Since I knew they had received the bag I was wondering why I had not heard anything from them and knew that this board has the best answers so thanks again ladies.


----------



## karmenzsofia

honestgirldaisy said:


> to doublecheck that they do indeed email you the final offer.Since I knew they had received the bag I was wondering why *I had not heard anything from them and knew that this board has the best answers *so thanks again ladies.



If that's the case, and if it's not a matter of hours but days that you've had to wait, then I'm glad you were able to get some answers here, and I hope that you hear back from them sooner in the future.


----------



## choppie11

I've sold several. Once they get the purse, they inspect and email you with " final offer" of the amount. It might be little less than what you got for "estimated quote", but NEVER MORE THAN THAT.

You will get email within 1-2 bus. days with final offer, and PLEASE!!! DON'T JUST READ IT AND WAIT!!  You have to AGREE and reply them that you are accepting their offer. They need to CONFIRM before issue the check.  I waited about a week after I got a final offer email and did nothing..  Finally I emailed them and nagged  WHY my check wastn't coming?  
They said I HAD TO notify them that I agree with their offer. 

Once you email'em back, they will email you back that they'd issue a check and mail them out. It takes roughly 3days for me to get check. Yoogi's is at Seattle,WA and I was at San Francisco, CA. 

Hope this will help. GOOD LUCK !


----------



## LVgirl888

You can try calling them. I have called them before with my questions and they were very helpful.


----------



## honestgirldaisy

They are professional and great to deal with.Its just about getting yourself resigned to the fact you will get less money than if you sold it yourself but far fewer headaches as well.After reading all the paypal issues I dont think I can sell a designer purse directly to someone any longer


----------



## mrsaustin

I've just recently purchased a Chanel necklace from Yoogi's Closet and I was initially skeptical about buying something pre-owned, but I am so pleased with not only the Yoogi's Closet website itself, which is very professionally presented and easy to navigate, but their customer service is impeccable too!  I absolutely love my necklace and I am so happy that I proceeded to make a purchase with them.
I am now looking to buy something else on Yoogi's Closet.  They are wonderful!  One negative note:  I sent them some pictures of Gucci shoes and an LV bag that I was considering selling to them.  They sent me an estimate within a few days, but considering the excellent condition (almost new) of my goods, their estimates were considerably lower than I expected.  I suppose they have to make their profit somewhere, right?  I decided not to sell with them in the end.  At any rate, I am very pleased with my Chanel necklace, and I would not hesitate to buy something from their website in the future!  They're amazing!!!


----------



## mrsaustin

mrsaustin said:


> I've just recently purchased a Chanel necklace from Yoogi's Closet and I was initially skeptical about buying something pre-owned, but I am so pleased with not only the Yoogi's Closet website itself, which is very professionally presented and easy to navigate, but their customer service is impeccable too! I absolutely love my necklace and I am so happy that I proceeded to make a purchase with them.
> I am now looking to buy something else on Yoogi's Closet. They are wonderful! One negative note: I sent them some pictures of Gucci shoes and an LV bag that I was considering selling to them. They sent me an estimate within a few days, but considering the excellent condition (almost new) of my goods, their estimates were considerably lower than I expected. I suppose they have to make their profit somewhere, right? I decided not to sell with them in the end. At any rate, I am very pleased with my Chanel necklace, and I would not hesitate to buy something from their website in the future! They're amazing!!!


----------



## daytodaydreamer

Baggiana said:


> I would have loved to sell to them, but what I want to sell is Nancy Gonzalez, and they do not handle her bags.  Do you know any reputable reseller that does?



Fashionphile will sell Nancy Gonzalez bags  They sold my used brown croc tote for me and got $1949 for it, which is more than I expected.


----------



## honestgirldaisy

receive it?


----------



## ladyisobel

Well i guess it's subjective isn't it ? there must have been pictures and a description of any wear ?
To one person, gently used could mean mint, to another it could mean something else....


----------



## itsonly4me

they usually have tons of pictures of their bags which should give you a good idea of the condition....?


----------



## MarneeB

To me, gently used should mean the bag looks almost new. You should see very very little (if any) signs of use, but can also tell it's not brand new. BUT, I'd look at the pictures closely and ask questions if needed. Like others stated, that can be a tricky one. One's 'gently used' can be another's 'like new'.


----------



## BrooklynBAP

MarneeB said:


> To me, gently used should mean the bag looks almost new. You should see very very little (if any) signs of use, but can also tell it's not brand new. BUT, I'd look at the pictures closely and ask questions if needed. Like others stated, that can be a tricky one. One's 'gently used' can be another's 'like new'.


 
In the case of Yoogi's Closet, they use the term "like new" if the bag is used but looks almost new.  I think gently used means there are definitely signs of use, but they're usually great about providing detailed pictures.  They also detail the location and extent of wear and tear.


----------



## misschbby

they are a reputable company and have tons of pics and detailed description of the condition so you should be fine . But if you need more pics i am sure they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## DesigningStyle

They are great sellers and if you are not happy you get a refund.  Easy as pie!  Win/Win!


----------



## seresy

I've bought a few from them and they've always been a bit better than expected- the photos of any wear and tear usually make the bag look more worn than it actually is in person.

That's subjective, but I've been really, really happy with their documentation (and service and prices, etc)


----------



## bearbb

i sold a few brand new items there and Yoogie's listed them as "like new"...


----------



## anteaterquaker

i have bought and sold to Yoogis . they are great, condition is subjective, and they are very picky too. i have sold them NWT brand news stuff, and they listed as like new (store display).


----------



## sbelle

BrooklynBAP said:


> In the case of Yoogi's Closet, they use the term "like new" if the bag is used but looks almost new. I think gently used means there are definitely signs of use, but they're usually great about providing detailed pictures. They also detail the location and extent of wear and tear.


 
I sell a lot to Yoogis and I agree with what *BrooklynBAP* said above.


----------



## luvprada

I've bought from Yoogi's and sold to them.  Both experiences were excellent!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Has anyone done consigning to them instead of direct selling? I've sold 4 bags to them and all have been direct purchase. I was thinking of consigning a couple more, does anyone know how long it takes to receive the check?


----------



## jellyv

I don't have a contract here to check, but I think they state that they ship out payment very promptly. That's certainly true in a direct purchase, so I figure it would be a couple of days after a consigned bag sells. To be sure, I hope others can chime in, or else you might give a call.


----------



## sbelle

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Has anyone done consigning to them instead of direct selling? I've sold 4 bags to them and all have been direct purchase. I was thinking of consigning a couple more, does anyone know how long it takes to receive the check?


 
I live on the East Coast (and they are on the West Coast) and the longest it takes for me to get a check is a week after the consigned item sells.  Most times it is sooner.  That makes them different than some of the other resellers--some of them it can take a month to get your check (I am speaking from experience!!).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

A month, wow! Anyone know how quickly a bag sells?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I made my decision - decided not to wait and just do a direct sale to them.


----------



## sbelle

I have done a lot of direct sales and a lot of consignments at Yoogis.  Sometimes the consignments sell really fast and sometimes they hang on.  It depends on the brand, condition, and price.

The one thing to know about Yoogi's consignments is at any point you can convert it to a direct sale.  Let's say they list it and a month has gone by and you just want your money.  You can email them and let them know you want to convert it to a direct buy and they will pay you based on direct buy price.

Good luck!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^Oh I didn't know you could do that! I thought it was just one or the other, lol. Calling them now...


----------



## mishmish1978

They rock!! I sold two purses through consignent with the and they were so awesome!  They sold my purses in less than two weeks.  I know everyone doesn't get that lucky to sell their purses that soon but I have nothing but good things to say about them.

Whatever you do, do not sell or do consignment with Fashionphile.  They never let me know what they were listing my CD shoes for and then I emailed them about it and they said that they sold the shoes right before they were going to put them on the internet and three weeks later I have not gotten a chx or an email back letting me know when they will be mailing my check out.


----------



## pro_shopper

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I've sold 3 bags to them - 2 this summer, 1 now. I was happy with the offers they gave me and the customer service has been good too. Whenever I'm a little short of cash I dig thru my closet and find bags to sell, lol.


 
Do you mind me asking which bags and if you did direct or consignment? I had a heck of a time trying to decide who to consign with! In the end...I went with FP because they quoted me a higher price. I have never done consignment before :s



eyegirl2k7 said:


> Yoogis Closet is wonderful. I have purchased two authentic LV bags from them and they are beautiful.
> 
> I purchased a third bag. When it arrived it had a perfume scent that had not been mentioned. Yoogis promptly refunded me and sent me a check for the return shipping. The listing is now back up on the site and it now says the bag has a perfume scent. They do business very well.


 
^This is great! I think I should give them a try next time!


----------



## seresy

I haven't sold with them, but I've bought a couple of bags from them (an LV and a Gucci) and the bags were better than described, at a decent price, and 100% authentic. And the customer service was great! The first time, I had to change my method of payment from CC to PayPal (since I didn't have a recent statement with the address on it) and the person on the phone was lovely. Very nice, very helpful, beautifully packaged, and all in all a great couple of transactions.

I haunt their site even when I'm not buying anything anytime soon, to see what's out there and what it's going for. I couldn't recommend them enough.


----------



## primah

I'm not sure about buying, but they are a bit funny with their offers. I was looking to sell my gold satin chanel bag and they quoted me $150 for a $2k+ bag?? Either they dont know their bags or they are trying to rip me off. I'm almost better off throwing it away than going through the hassle of selling to them. What a joke


----------



## oggers86

I bought from them and had a great experience overall. To begin with they sent out the wrong (and questionable) bag but they quickly redeemed themselves and sent out the correct bag at a discount immediately and refunded one lot of custom fees and shipping. Now thats how to recover a service gone wrong! I would definatelt purchase through them again!


----------



## jellyv

primah said:


> I'm not sure about buying, but they are a bit funny with their offers. I was looking to sell my gold satin chanel bag and they quoted me $150 for a $2k+ bag?? *Either they dont know their bags or they are trying to rip me off.* I'm almost better off throwing it away than going through the hassle of selling to them. What a joke



They absolutely do know their bags and are an honest business who have transacted with many members here on a trustworthy basis.  I have to assume there are facts not being presented here that account for this post.


----------



## bag-princess

> I was looking to sell my gold satin chanel bag and they quoted me $150  for a $2k+ bag??




i really hope that there are ALOT of missing facts - because that is just crazy!!!


----------



## somatique

Per the member that posted both Yoogis closet and bag borrow steal/avelle are fakes is very mistaken.  I have borrowed/purchased from both.  They were rare LV bags.  I took them to three LV stores and they all said they were authenticate.  In fact the SA's wanted to steal them because of limited production.   So my advice is always ask if you can have them checked out by the SA's in person if you can if you are worried.  I have found most places are ok with this because they have a reputation to live up to.


----------



## lhasalove

Thanks for the info. I'm looking into purchasing a bag from them.


----------



## Melissa Ann

Baggiana said:


> I would have loved to sell to them, but what I want to sell is Nancy Gonzalez, and they do not handle her bags.  Do you know any reputable reseller that does?



Did you ask them about this?  I thought I have seen one or two on there.

Ann's Fabulous Finds or Portero.com sell NG as well.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Their customer service isn't always stellar, but I've had good buying experiences with them.  Overall, I'd recommend them to other tPFers.


----------



## mink

Does anyone know if you can negotiate with them on the direct sale prices? I recently submitted an item for direct sale/consignment to Yoogi's and Avelle and surprisingly the offer from Yoogi's was significantly lower than that from Avelle ($200 vs. $350).  Both bids were lower than I was looking for but I was surprised at the huge difference.


----------



## LabelLover81

Same thing happened to me.  I submitted two bags to both Avelle and YC, and the Avelle offer was considerably higher.  I asked Avelle if that was their final offer (meaning would they up the price by 15%) and they said no.


----------



## aimtree

I sent photos of a bag to yoogis and they sent me a direct purchase price between two values (price depended on exact condition when they had a chance to look it over etc) 
I sent bag, but was then disappointed when they offered me the lower amount and then saw they listed it as "like new" , which made me a little annoyed.
I now only do direct purchase with fashionphile,  I sent about 5 bags to them over the last year or so and they always send payment within a couple of hours of the item being delivered.


----------



## mink

aimtree - in  your experience with fashionphile, do they offer better prices on the direct purchase than yoogi's or do you just prefer their service?


----------



## aimtree

mink said:


> aimtree - in  your experience with fashionphile, do they offer better prices on the direct purchase than yoogi's or do you just prefer their service?



In the past I think yoogis offered a little more, but when I told fashionphile this they were prepared to match it ( if I showed them proof of offer)

I  also like fashionphile as they are really close to me (same city) so I have to pay less to ship them the item in the first place. I also like that one person is in charge of direct purchase, so you can call or email them directly if there are any problems.


----------



## mink

thanks aimtree, that's really helpful info! i will give fashionphile a try as well, hopefully i'll have better luck with them


----------



## Syd

I like Yoogi's so far! They sold a LV for me in a couple days and just gave me a good offer on another bag.

BBOS not so good to me.They turned down the bag that Yoogi's sold in a couple days,and just they turned down another one that I will send elsewhere.I don't quite get WHY they turned them down both were in great shape.I guess supply and demand.

Oh, BBOS took two weeks to turn down the bag I had already sent to Yoogis (I got tired of waiting for their offer)


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

I have bought 2 Chanel bags from Yoogie's Closet and have loved them both. They are very generous with the descriptions of their items. Both bags were described as gently used and both looked brand new. I think they are fantastic and will continue to shop with them. I think they are a great pre-loved site and would recommend them in a minute.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I thought I'd replied on this thread, but I can't find my post so here we go: I've never sold on Yoogis Closet, but I've bought from them. They were absolutely wonderful from the get go. The bag was in awesome condition, as described. They shipped 2 day delivery, and the item arrived in a huge box with plenty of padding. If I see something else on there I like and I have the money, I'd buy from them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## cupcakemd

hi anyone from the philippines who purchased handbags from yoogi's closet? how is the shipping /taxes charged? thanks


----------



## daisybear

Does Yoogi's closet do layaway like Ann's Fabulous Finds?  I just bought way too much this past week, but there's something I almost have to have there.  I can't justify the cost unless it's layaway.


----------



## venditrice

When you guys  sell to Yoogi's do you do the direct sell or the consignment? I had a Cerises Sac Plat in excellent condition and they gave me a very low offer, I was surprised....


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Have you tried selling to Avelle? (BBOS)


----------



## mink

venditrice said:


> When you guys  sell to Yoogi's do you do the direct sell or the consignment? I had a Cerises Sac Plat in excellent condition and they gave me a very low offer, I was surprised....



FYI - If you have an offer from another online consignment site, Yoogi's will sometimes match the direct purchase price.


----------



## CMUmom56

I've never sold to Yoogi's, but I have dealt with Anns Fabulous Finds and I have been very happy with the results -- they keep you informed and up to date on your items.  I would recommend them highly!


----------



## pl888

I've never ordered from Yoogis Closet but have written them emails inquiring about consigning and about certain items for sale.  They've always responded within 24 hours and their emails have been pleasant and professional (no IM speak or bad spelling- my pet peeves).


----------



## JNH14

Do they only buy high end bags such as Chanel, LV and BV?  Or do they purchase Botkier, Mulberry etc?


----------



## jellyv

I think the site mentions the brands they accept, have you looked there? They do stick with premier brands.


----------



## sbelle

daisybear said:


> Does Yoogi's closet do layaway like Ann's Fabulous Finds?  I just bought way too much this past week, but there's something I almost have to have there.  I can't justify the cost unless it's layaway.




They do not.


----------



## Awwgeez

jellyv said:


> I think the site mentions the brands they accept, have you looked there? They do stick with premier brands.




They have a list on their site
Balenciaga
                                                                   Bottega Veneta
                                                                   Burberry
                                                                   Cartier
                                                                   Christian Dior
                                                                   Chanel
                                                                   Chloe
                                                                   Fendi
Gucci
                                                                   Hermes
                                                                   Jimmy Choo
                                                                   Louis Vuitton
                                                                   Marc Jacobs
Prada
                                                                   Tod's
                                                                   Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## nycshopa

CMUmom56 said:


> I've never sold to Yoogi's, but I have dealt with Anns Fabulous Finds and I have been very happy with the results -- they keep you informed and up to date on your items.  I would recommend them highly!




I've heard that the cut they give you is sub-par can you explain more on your experience?


----------



## nycshopa

Yoogi's offers to buy bags are poor. Usually extremely low- 15-25*% of the retail- if that.

If you're okay with getting $150-250* for a bag you paid 1000+ for, you should definitely give them a shout.


*this is if your bag's condition is **mint** or **like new**


----------



## louch

I've bought and sold bags through Yoogi's Closet - they are absolutely fantastic to deal with.  Like some people have mentioned, some of their offers are on the lower side but the good thing is that their bags sell.  I have also tried to sell through fashionphile and found them quite frustrating.  They charge much higher prices so your bags can take a lot longer to sell.  Also, Yoogi's gives you your money within 3-5 days of your bag selling whereas Fashionphile only distribute money 1-2 monthly and even that can take ages.

Yoogis have always answered my emails promptly; Fashionphile take over a week.

I have purchased 10+ bags through them and sold the same number - wouldn't hesitate to do it again.  Not sure about AFF's.


----------



## jellyv

nycshopa said:


> Yoogi's offers to buy bags are poor. Usually extremely low- 15-25*% of the retail- if that.



 Not my experience. I was offered about 66% of its original retail for "gently used" condition, on a high-ticket item. However, this piece had also gone up a lot in retail price over time, so off current retail it was something like 45-50%. But still.


----------



## nycshopa

jellyv said:


> Not my experience. I was offered about 66% of its original retail for "gently used" condition, on a high-ticket item. However, this piece had also gone up a lot in retail price over time, so off current retail it was something like 45-50%. But still.




well consignment is another story- i am talking about direct purchase.


----------



## nycshopa

Anyone know what this means if they offer you 500-600 for direct purchase, how much do they usually end up giving you? like something in the middle or the lower side?


----------



## jellyv

nycshopa said:


> well consignment is another story- i am talking about direct purchase.



I was talking about direct purchase--I said I was "offered."


----------



## louch

nycshopa said:


> Anyone know what this means if they offer you 500-600 for direct purchase, how much do they usually end up giving you? like something in the middle or the lower side?


 
That depends on the item's condition etc.  They offer a range because if it's not as you've described, it may vary.  For example, I sent a MJ bag to them which I thought was in "almost new" condition but they found some scratches on the HW and some marks on the leather so I got the lower end of the range.  You can email and query their quote - I did so lately and they made a slightly higher offer.

You will get quite a bit more if you put it on consignment rather than direct purchase - you just have to wait sometimes for the bag to sell.


----------



## nycshopa

louch said:


> That depends on the item's condition etc.  They offer a range because if it's not as you've described, it may vary.  For example, I sent a MJ bag to them which I thought was in "almost new" condition but they found some scratches on the HW and some marks on the leather so I got the lower end of the range.  You can email and query their quote - I did so lately and they made a slightly higher offer.
> 
> You will get quite a bit more if you put it on consignment rather than direct purchase - you just have to wait sometimes for the bag to sell.




wow nice how did you manage to get them to up their offer?


----------



## goldbundles

this thread is a lot of help.  im gonna check out yoogis closet, too.  planning to sell some LVs.


----------



## karenbabi

I sold a few bags to them (LV, MJ, Dior, YSL), a few on consignment and a few with direct purchase.  I found their offers were reasonable given the age and condition of the bags.  I found the offers for my LV bags were on average higher than my other bags.  Yoogi's was also very quick with responses and quick to mail out payment.


----------



## nycshopa

karenbabi said:


> I sold a few bags to them (LV, MJ, Dior, YSL), a few on consignment and a few with direct purchase.  I found their offers were reasonable given the age and condition of the bags.  I found the offers for my LV bags were on average higher than my other bags.  Yoogi's was also very quick with responses and quick to mail out payment.



how quick did your bags get sold for consignments?


----------



## asianjade

yoogisclosets
I am a buyer and when the bag arrived, it has a fragrance smell (i m allergy to fragrance)and I returned the bag to them. They are excellent fast in refunding. The day they received the bag, the same day they informed me via email that they have refunded the full amount to me.


----------



## karenbabi

nycshopa said:


> how quick did your bags get sold for consignments?



Hi *nycshopa*, the bags sold very quickly.  One LV bag sold within 48 hours of posting and the rest of the bags within one week.  I was very happy!


----------



## Longchamp

Depends on the brands w/ all resellers.  LV / Chanel and some Hermes pieces sell quickly.

Have never dealt w/ Yoogi's closet, but have dealt w/ Ann's Fabulous Finds buying and selling and have never had any problems. AFF is my favorite consignment shop. 

There were some complaints about updates on the status of your bag, but I think they've remedied that and send out frequent updates now.

Either way, you take a loss w/ any reseller.  Guess we need to open up our own shop. LOL


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I've sold to them quite a few times, and done direct purchase each time. I'm tempted to do consignment now, in lieu of more money, lol.


----------



## dvcl92

i just bought a gucci bag from them.. happy


----------



## LabelLover81

There's a Valentino on there that I'm dying for but:
1. I'm not allowed to buy any more bags
2. It's too pricey.


----------



## WithFrises

Yoogi offered me a very good price for a louis vuitton that was rejected by  BBorS. I opted for a Yoogi e gift card which gives you a 10% bonus on your quote. I've actually found a bag I want but I am shipping my LV bag out today and hopefully my wish list bag will still be available when my e money comes in.  

By the way, I really don't have any idea why my bag got rejected by bbs. It's in great condition and I have all original tags & packaging and a receipt.


----------



## princessLIL

I just purchased a MC trouville through Yoogi's Closet..can't wait for it to arrive.The price was fair.


----------



## LVgirl888

I have sold Manolo Blahnik heels to them and it was a great experience. Now, you just print the UPS shipping label and ship the item to them. It was fast and easy and I received  my check in a few days. HTH.


----------



## Aussiegal

I just received my beautiful Chanel bag from Yoogi's closet. The bag arrived in pristine condition, like brand new from a Chanel store even though its vintage. they were wonderful to deal with. I can't recommend them enough !


----------



## WithFrises

Aussiegal said:


> I just received my beautiful Chanel bag from Yoogi's closet. The bag arrived in pristine condition, like brand new from a Chanel store even though its vintage. they were wonderful to deal with. I can't recommend them enough !



OMG! Congrats! I can't wait for my e-gift card to come through.


----------



## olialm1

WithFrises said:


> Yoogi offered me a very good price for a louis vuitton that was rejected by  BBorS. I opted for a Yoogi e gift card which gives you a 10% bonus on your quote. I've actually found a bag I want but I am shipping my LV bag out today and hopefully my wish list bag will still be available when my e money comes in.
> 
> By the way, I really don't have any idea why my bag got rejected by bbs. It's in great condition and I have all original tags & packaging and a receipt.



What's BBS?

I was a little hesitant to purchase from Yoogis but I will definitely consider it with all the great reviews


----------



## WithFrises

olialm1 said:


> What's BBS?
> 
> I was a little hesitant to purchase from Yoogis but I will definitely consider it with all the great reviews




Sorry, it short for Bag Borrow or Steel, another re-seller. They rejected my bag and I guess I took it kind of personally.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I've purchsed from them before, and they're great. I wouldn't hesitate to shop or consign with them in the future.


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi, has anyone tried selling / consignment to Yoogi's Closet from outside USA? I'm considering to clear my closet space for more Chanels   please advise.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I recently had a great experience with Yoogi's Closet. My item arrived very quickly (beautifully packed) and was in pristine condition, even better than was described. The communication was great too. I will definitely be purchasing from them again.


----------



## sneezz

Bought a DY necklace from them and it arrived quickly as was packaged beautifully.  Thinking of consigning through them.


----------



## viciel

I've consigned a few bags through Yoogi's and while their service's pretty good.  I'd like to see faster turnaround time in terms of email correspondence, but overall had always been positive.


----------



## Monaliceke

chriseve said:


> I've consigned a few bags through Yoogi's and while their service's pretty good.  I'd like to see faster turnaround time in terms of email correspondence, but overall had always been positive.



Hi chriseve, do you live in / outside USA?  I live in Belgium and I'm considering consigning some items to them but I'm not sure if they can be trusted.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

chriseve said:


> I've consigned a few bags through Yoogi's and while their service's pretty good.  *I'd like to see faster turnaround time in terms of email correspondence,* but overall had always been positive.



Even though they always answered my emails, I did notice that it took awhile for them to get back to me. However, I chalked it up to the time zone difference (I'm on the East Coast and they are in Seattle).


----------



## WithFrises

As of today, I've had 3 experiences with Yoogi.

1. Sold an LV bag for Yoogi credit. Got a good price for bag I was not using anymore. 
2. Bought an LV bag (paid for by part with Yoogi credit). Bag was perfectly described. Came beautifully packaged. Love the bag.
3. Sold an item on consignment. Got a great, much better than expected price.

They are professional and they know their stuff. Turn around time for email reply in my experience has been 1/2-2 days. I can see in the high end market that this can be frustrating. But you will get a friendly, knowlegable reply every time. I say give them a try.


----------



## heystinky27

YOOGI'S CLOSET SOLD ME A FAKE CHANEL WALLET! IF YOU BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM MAKE SURE YOU TAKE IT TO THE STORE TO VERIFY IT'S AUTHENTICITY. I purchased a Chanel Cambon Ligne wallet from their website and recently went to the Chanel store to purchase a bag, the salesperson saw my wallet and told me IT WAS FAKE!!!! I'm currently in the process of settling this with Yoogi's Closet. BUYERS BEWARE


----------



## momofgirls

heystinky27 said:


> YOOGI'S CLOSET SOLD ME A FAKE CHANEL WALLET! IF YOU BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM MAKE SURE YOU TAKE IT TO THE STORE TO VERIFY IT'S AUTHENTICITY. I purchased a Chanel Cambon Ligne wallet from their website and recently went to the Chanel store to purchase a bag, the salesperson saw my wallet and told me IT WAS FAKE!!!! I'm currently in the process of settling this with Yoogi's Closet. BUYERS BEWARE


Really?
That's awful, I hope you get ur money back.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

heystinky27 said:


> YOOGI'S CLOSET SOLD ME A FAKE CHANEL WALLET! IF YOU BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM MAKE SURE YOU TAKE IT TO THE STORE TO VERIFY IT'S AUTHENTICITY. I purchased a Chanel Cambon Ligne wallet from their website and recently went to the Chanel store to purchase a bag, the salesperson saw my wallet and told me IT WAS FAKE!!!! I'm currently in the process of settling this with Yoogi's Closet. BUYERS BEWARE



That's horrible! They are very reputable so I'm sure it was not intentional. They guarantee authenticity so I don't think you will have a problem getting a refund. Please keep us posted -- good luck!


----------



## floridagal23

I know they are a recommended re-saler, but has anyone had any recent experiences? Just wanted to double check. How are their prices compared to their condition? I have only purchased a single pre-owned YSL through Ann's.


----------



## queenofchic

Don't know.  Haven't purchased from them.  No worries because they have a return policy.  I think it's win-win.  Go for it!


----------



## sweetie_sg

I purchased from them sometime ago. they are very experience seller and response to your quiry pretty fast. the bag arrived safely as per descriptions


----------



## floridagal23

FYI - My question is specific to Chanel purchasers. I didn't want to post the exact item I was looking at online. Thanks!


----------



## chessmont

I bought a Chanel recently (a week or so ago), the customer service was great - fast shipping, and the price was competitive, or a smidge lower than some I saw elsewhere. The bag was in 'like new' condition as stated.  HTH


----------



## green97

I love Yoogi's - I've bought a few things from them online (including a couple of Chanels), great shipping, great customer service, and even when I've had to return a few of them, nothing at all to do with quality of items etc., just that I decided the color/size/design were actually not for me after seeing the real thing, they were still wonderful and very quick and courteous with returns and everything. 

I spend part of my year overseas, and I've bought and had them ship stuff to me abroad, and still, wonderful experience. I also think they have better prices (though I have to say, and I guess that is the tradeoff, not as good a selection) as other consignment stores/resellers out there. So, typically if I see something I've been looking for on Yoogi's, I snap it up, as I know it'll be at least 10-15% more if I wait to find it elsewhere. Their assessments of items' conditions are spot on- conservative, even. Highly recommend.


----------



## floridagal23

Thanks, everyone - that was exactly what I needed to hear. I bought a black WOC last night and am very excited!


----------



## LabelLover81

heystinky27 said:


> YOOGI'S CLOSET SOLD ME A FAKE CHANEL WALLET! IF YOU BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM MAKE SURE YOU TAKE IT TO THE STORE TO VERIFY IT'S AUTHENTICITY. I purchased a Chanel Cambon Ligne wallet from their website and recently went to the Chanel store to purchase a bag, the salesperson saw my wallet and told me IT WAS FAKE!!!! I'm currently in the process of settling this with Yoogi's Closet. BUYERS BEWARE



This seems odd to me.  I have never heard anyone else say a single negative thing about them.  This poster is saying a Chanel SA told her it was fake, but we all know SAs can't always be trusted to determine authenticity.


----------



## heystinky27

LabelLover81 said:


> This seems odd to me.  I have never heard anyone else say a single negative thing about them.  This poster is saying a Chanel SA told her it was fake, but we all know SAs can't always be trusted to determine authenticity.




Yeah but the funny thing is LABELLOVER82, Yoogi's Closet has refunded my money  and has not even tried reselling it on their website. The material was not leather.  Everything about it looked real but it wasn't.  I was completely embarrassed when a Chanel manager saw my wallet and could immediately tel it was fake.  They put it SIDE BY SIDE with the SAME exact wallet in their store.  The leather was NIGHT AND DAY. FAKE AND REAL.


----------



## heystinky27

momofgirls said:


> Really?
> That's awful, I hope you get ur money back.



Thanks! They did refund the money to.  They won't admit it or not admit it.  But they have refunded my money months from when I purchased it.


----------



## heystinky27

HermesNewbie said:


> That's horrible! They are very reputable so I'm sure it was not intentional. They guarantee authenticity so I don't think you will have a problem getting a refund. Please keep us posted -- good luck!




Yeah I'm sure it wasn't intentional either.  In the end they did refund my money.  But Buyer's should be aware... yeah, Chanel SAs MIGHT NOT always be able to tell. but Yoogi's Closet CAN MESS UP and HAS messed up!  

On the good note, Yoogi's has refunded my money.  When I was in the Chanel store they put my fake wallet side by side with a real one.  The materials were COMPLETELY different.  One was leather and mine was some cardboardy, plastic one.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

heystinky27 said:


> Yeah I'm sure it wasn't intentional either.  In the end they did refund my money.  But Buyer's should be aware... yeah, Chanel SAs MIGHT NOT always be able to tell. but Yoogi's Closet CAN MESS UP and HAS messed up!
> 
> On the good note, Yoogi's has refunded my money.  When I was in the Chanel store they put my fake wallet side by side with a real one.  The materials were COMPLETELY different.  One was leather and mine was some cardboardy, plastic one.



I'm so glad to hear you got your money back. That's one of the benefits of dealing with a reputable reseller; they will stand behind their merchandise and issue a refund if necessary. Unfortunately, it's always possible for a fake item to slip through the cracks. This is a good lesson for everyone: Be sure to get merchandise authenticated before buying from any reseller!


----------



## Perfect Day

Good to hear you got your $$$ back.


----------



## heystinky27

HermesNewbie said:


> I'm so glad to hear you got your money back. That's one of the benefits of dealing with a reputable reseller; they will stand behind their merchandise and issue a refund if necessary. Unfortunately, it's always possible for a fake item to slip through the cracks. This is a good lesson for everyone: Be sure to get merchandise authenticated before buying from any reseller!



Thanks~! The funny thing is, I did try and get it authenticated through this forum months ago... and course everyone will say, "it's real, it's from yoogi's."  Unfortunately, this bad experience will make me think twice about buying from Yoogi's in the future   Sad because the deals are so great!


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

I have bought and sold at Yoogi's Closet and have been VERY PLEASED with every transaction. I am very picky about what I buy used and have never been disappointed with anything I have purchased. I even sold one of my Birkin's to them and recieved the check in just a few days after they recieved it. They are fabulous!!!!


----------



## alouette

Does anyone know if they do a Xmas sale at all?


----------



## shmoog

They do a Black Friday sale, but that's already over. Not sure about Christmas.


----------



## pigalle74

heystinky27 said:


> Thanks~! The funny thing is, I did try and get it authenticated through this forum months ago... and course everyone will say, "it's real, it's from yoogi's." Unfortunately, this bad experience will make me think twice about buying from Yoogi's in the future  Sad because the deals are so great!


 
Did you get it authenticated on the Chanel forum as you said?  Chanel authenticators would look at the item regardless who the seller is.  They won't give you an automatic yes just because it's from Yoogi's.


----------



## OVincze

Hello everyone,

Since this is the yoogie's thread it seems, even though it is an older thread I will post my questions here.

I am considering selling one of my Burberry bags to them.

Though I have seen this asked on the forum several times have not seen a response to that questions so again, has anyone here sold to them from overseas or knows whether they purchase from overseas.

I am a bit unsure also because some people said that their offer is very low like 15-25% and some say it is closer to 50% , could this depend on the bag?  I would sell for close to 50% of retail but most definitely not for 25 or less than that, in that case I would rather keep my bag.  It is a brand new bag carried it a couple times shows absolutely no wear and bough it at Burberry in October. 

I am thinking that LVs and Hermes fetch better prices so their offers would be higher in the case of those and I see higher discounts on Burberries there though those seem old styles too so I guess it could depend on not only the condition of the bag but also how new is the particular style  of bag you are selling to them.

Any responses would be greatly appreciated.  Of course I have also written to them but it might take a while to get a response and it is fun to discuss these things on this forum as well. Thanks in advance and have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## loveeCHANEL

Addictista said:


> I am new to The Purse Forum and am thinking of selling several of my old LV's. However, after reading all the negative/cautionary advice on eBay selling, it seems like selling on eBay is potentially more trouble than it's worth for a casual seller like me. Has anyone used yoogiscloset.com? What about one of those places that sells your stuff on eBay for a commission?


 
I've done some research on this site as well. Everyone who dealt with yoogiscloset seems to love it. There's also other sites that you can consider like fashionphile.com, annsfabulousfinds.com or you can also sell your bags to bbosprivatesale.com! I've recently purchased a bag from fashionphile, I'll let you know how it goes. Hope this helps you


----------



## FlipDiver

Between YC, FashionPhile, BBOS Private Sale, and Anns Fabulous Finds, YC gave me the best price when I sold one of my LV luggage pieces.  Their email responses were fast, usually within 1-2 business days, whereas I never even heard back from AFF or FP.  And they gave me the best price, $200+ more than BBOS's offer.

Buying from them is a different story, however.  I bought a pair of Louboutins that were advertised a half size larger than the actual European size, b/c they list an incorrect converted US size.  But after I emailed them, I guess they realized their mistake and refunded me the full amount, instead of less s/h like a normal return.  

I would buy from them again and sell to them again in the future.


----------



## Karolina33

Hi guys,

My question is not about Yogi, but its about another consignment store (EBay).

Have you ever dealt with epkin consignment store as a buyer/seller?

At this point I am considering buying, as I am not sure whether they would accept my items for sale, as I am in Australia.

Actually, Ive won one item just recently (waiting for delivery), so far everything seems to be perfect, communication, prices, etc

Please, tell us your experiences with particular store, are you happy with the cost involved, customer service


----------



## FlipDiver

Karolina33 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My question is not about Yogi, but its about another consignment store (EBay).
> 
> Have you ever dealt with epkin consignment store as a buyer/seller?
> 
> At this point I am considering buying, as I am not sure whether they would accept my items for sale, as I am in Australia.
> 
> Actually, Ive won one item just recently (waiting for delivery), so far everything seems to be perfect, communication, prices, etc
> 
> Please, tell us your experiences with particular store, are you happy with the cost involved, customer service



I haven't shopped with them personally, but toolhaus.org shows they've had 6 negs, 5 neutral, and 1 feedback removed from eBay

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=epkin&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## Karolina33

FlipDiver said:


> I haven't shopped with them personally, but toolhaus.org shows they've had 6 negs, 5 neutral, and 1 feedback removed from eBay
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=epkin&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


 
Yes, I've seen that, although I think they've used to deal with computers, hard drives, etc, prior to selling designer goods.

I guess negative is negative, no matter what you sell.


----------



## eppy

xxxxxxx
not allowed.


----------



## S from Australi

Have bought a few bags from Yoogis.....always happy and recommend them.....their customer service is excellent and nothing is too much trouble.....and super fast shipping to Australia too.......


----------



## nwalters1@bak.r

I too have considered them as a handbag option. I'd appreciate any info. or experience from 'those in the know'. I was burned on a different site, so I've been kind of leery.


----------



## ang3lina33

I wonder if Yoogis will eventually raise the prices due to the LV price increase that took effect today. That would be interesting to watch. I found a really nice vernis wallet in amazing condition for $475. Retail is now $715 from $660. So I got a savings of over $300 including taxes! Now thats a deal!


----------



## S from Australi

Hi guys, looking at LV Tivoli GM Bag 3 on Yoogis website, their code number is LVN0207Z an Date Code is MB0178, but area where Date Code is, the Stitching is Crooked. Can anyone tell me if that is ok? Have looked at other Louis and Stitching is Straight. Need help on this one. Cheers.


----------



## Riviera Latte

FlipDiver said:


> I haven't shopped with them personally, but toolhaus.org shows they've had 6 negs, 5 neutral, and 1 feedback removed from eBay
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=epkin&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


 
We are a bit wary too of Yoogis Closet because they put some bags on eBay and other bags on their website. Why?   My friend also had a problem with a bag she bought from them which was a bit dodgy. If you want to buy from Yoogis buy from them on eBay that way you have protection.


----------



## FlipDiver

Riviera Latte said:


> We are a bit wary too of Yoogis Closet because they put some bags on eBay and other bags on their website. Why?   My friend also had a problem with a bag she bought from them which was a bit dodgy. If you want to buy from Yoogis buy from them on eBay that way you have protection.



Hey *Riviera*, sorry for the confusion but in that post I was referring to the previous poster's inquiry about the eBay consignment store/username "epkin"

I don't see a problem w/selling on both their website and eBay.  Plenty of places have a brick and mortar store and/or website and/or eBay or Bonz acct.  Fashionphile also has a separate website in addition to their eBay acct and they are also a reputable seller.  

Here's my post about Yoogi's Closet, which is generally favorable:

"Between YC, FashionPhile, BBOS Private Sale, and Anns Fabulous Finds, YC gave me the best price when I sold one of my LV luggage pieces. Their email responses were fast, usually within 1-2 business days, whereas I never even heard back from AFF or FP. And they gave me the best price, $200+ more than BBOS's offer.

Buying from them is a different story, however. I bought a pair of Louboutins that were advertised a half size larger than the actual European size, b/c they list an incorrect converted US size. But after I emailed them, I guess they realized their mistake and refunded me the full amount, instead of less s/h like a normal return. 

I would buy from them again and sell to them again in the future."


----------



## MsCandice

I had one transaction with yoogis a year or so ago where I purchased a pair of Chanel boots. I didn't like the boots so wanted to return them. Yoogi's was great. I was afraid that they would give me a difficult time because sometimes the smaller companies are like that. They took the boots back and refunded my $$$ promptly. I would definitely do  business with them again.


----------



## babyontheway

I sell to Yogi's closet and have nothing but great experiences with them!  They offer the highest quotes and have great customer service.


----------



## viciel

I've consigned with Yoogi's and I've only had positive experiences with them.  You actually get a pretty decent amount of money back if you choose to consign instead of direct sale.  Customer service is not too shabby either.


----------



## betty.lee

it was a great experience to deal with yoogis.  it was easy and they were super fast and fair.


----------



## eppy

Hi Ladies, Gregory Nimensky, Chief Executive Orangutan of xxxx

_
xxxxxxxxxxxx
because it's not allowed, we won't edit again._


----------



## eppy

I'm not sure why our posts are being deleted, perhaps we have to have a paid account in order to respond to posts. In any case, we wish you the best and if we can help in any way, please do let us know. Thanks! Gregory, x


----------



## Swanky

No, you don't have to have a paid account, we don't have those.  You need to adhere to the same rules the rest of us follow.


----------



## vagabag

Has everyones experience been positive or has anyone encountered a bad sale?  I'm most concerned with authenticity. Anyone have bad luck? Thanks!


----------



## Addictista

Since I started this thread I've consigned several bags with them and had all great experiences.  

I also bought a Bal from them - the bag was authentic and was accurately described in terms of condition, etc.  I returned it due to buyer's remorse and they refunded me promptly with no issue whatsoever.  Their customer service is excellent.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

As a newbie to consigning, I've searched around and decided to go with Yoogi's.  I've sold my handbags and wallets to them.  They are pretty fast and their customer service is great.  I will be using them again.


----------



## xanderbsb

I'm new to the world of consignment. I submitted a Chanel wallet for consideration. Yoogi's offered $210-$230 for direct purchase however, in the consignment section it says N/A*. Does N/A* mean they won't accept it for consignment? 

If I can do consignment, about how much better is it than doing direct purchase? Would I have a chance to make more than the high range of $230? If so, any idea on how much more? I'm aware it depends on the inspection of the item but if anyone has previous examples of direct purchase offers vs. money made from consignment, that would be really helpful!


----------



## Lilarose

I like Yoogi's and their shipping department impressed me. My billing and shipping address are different and they called me to verify before they shipped because of all the CC fraud going around. I appreciated their alertness and also the authentic bag came exactly as described. I would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

purchased from them before.. item was authentic... no problem at all


----------



## nyugirl2005

Riviera Latte said:


> We are a bit wary too of Yoogis Closet because they put some bags on eBay and other bags on their website. Why?   My friend also had a problem with a bag she bought from them which was a bit dodgy. If you want to buy from Yoogis buy from them on eBay that way you have protection.



If you buy via credit or debit card you always have protection, ebay in the picture or not.


----------



## xanderbsb

Is Yoogi's Closet not accepting items for consignment anymore? Everything I've sent has only received direct purchase offers.


----------



## SatinDoll

I bought from Yoogi's, and was very pleased with my purchase. I got a bag that I wanted at a great price. It was also beautifully packaged. I would buy from them again.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xanderbsb said:


> Is Yoogi's Closet not accepting items for consignment anymore? Everything I've sent has only received direct purchase offers.


 
I've used them a few times and I think the only reason why they only offer direct purchases is because the product may not be as popular or the item may not sell.  That's what I think.  I've sold a few wallets to them and they were all direct purchases.  You can call or email them.  They have great customer service.  Hope that helps!


----------



## squarerainbow

what's all the problems with selling on ebay?  I've sold 2 authentic marc jacobs purses on ebay and had no problem.


----------



## asianjade

Yoogis


----------



## mrsaustin

I just wanted to sing praise again for "Yoogi's Closet"!  I have had so many dealings with them over the last few years; purchasing AND selling!!  They are wonderful and very professional.  I just received my latest purchase, a gorgeous Marc Jacobs black Stam bag, which was 50% less than if I had bought it from a retailer.  It was in "like new" condition, which meant that there was some minor scratching on the gold-tone hardware, but the leather was immaculate, without a scuff or mark on the bag itself!  It really looks brand new, and unless you look really closely, you wouldn't detect the "scratches" on the metal.  I'm very concerned about scuffs on the corners of a bag, and I try my best to take care of all my bags when I wear them.  I'm lucky enough to have many different bags in my possession, so I rotate them regularly so that they don't age so quickly.  Because I do take care of my bags, when I grow tired of them, they are in very sellable condition, and Yoogi's Closet has given me generous offers on my bags.  At least you know when you buy authentic designer goods, they are worth something if you decide to sell them.  At any rate, don't be wary of dealing with this wonderful website; they are honest, honourable and very professional!


----------



## mrsaustin

rozee said:


> originally posted by *pladdium chain*
> 
> 
> _yoogi's closet are replicas and fakes.if that what your looking for then thats the site.for the real handbag go to luis vuitton site ,gucci official site n.marcus oh yeah avelle bag borrowor steal do replicas and fake purses.they do not come with the care booklet, blackcard,and official dust bag @package._
> 
> _how can you say such a thing?!!!_
> _have you tried them!!!!!!!!!!_
> _yoogi's closet is the best_
> _they are resellers of second hand handbags_


 
yoogi's closet is most definitely reputable, and they sell only authentic goods!!!!  Obviously, 'pladdium chain' has never dealt with this wonderful website, but i have, on many occasions, and am very impressed with both their variety of merchandise, prices and professionalism.  I have made many purchases with them and sold my bags and footwear to them over the last few years, and it bothers me to read that people are maligning their good name.  Unless you know what you're talking about, you shouldn't write such slander about a reputable business!


----------



## mrsaustin

nyugirl2005 said:


> if you buy via credit or debit card you always have protection, ebay in the picture or not.


 
first off, 'yoogi's closet' most certainly sells directly from their website, which is the preferable way to buy...you don't have to bid on the item, you just buy it!!  They have amazing customer service and return policies...you're never stuck with something if you decide you don't like it! Sure, they use the ebay option for some of their goods, but what's the problem with that?  They use any means available to sell their goods on behalf of their clients.  I have dealt with them for two years, have bought and sold with them, and am extremely pleased with each purchase, sale and transaction. I only buy direct from their website, because i would rather cut out the middle-man (ebay).   They are professional and honourable and honest.  I can't believe some of the ridiculous things i've been reading about them on purseforum.  They only sell authentic items, and are very specific about what they accept.  They have high standards and have a good name to protect.  I urge anyone who wants to buy high-quality designer goods but want to save a bundle to try them!


----------



## FlipDiver

^I agree!  I love Yoogi's!  I highly recommend them.


----------



## Luve2sh0p

Yoogi's closet is awesome!! They are very professional. I got two of my Louis vuitton bags consigned to them. Quickly got my check about 4-5 days later.


----------



## Luve2sh0p

mrsaustin said:


> yoogi's closet is most definitely reputable, and they sell only authentic goods!!!!  Obviously, 'pladdium chain' has never dealt with this wonderful website, but i have, on many occasions, and am very impressed with both their variety of merchandise, prices and professionalism.  I have made many purchases with them and sold my bags and footwear to them over the last few years, and it bothers me to read that people are maligning their good name.  Unless you know what you're talking about, you shouldn't write such slander about a reputable business!



 Huhh? How can someone say something like that about Yoogi's closet. So far all the bag i bought from them are authentic. I also got them authenticated at the Louis vuitton boutique the first few times.


----------



## PrincessGiGi

I have 2 friend who sold through them and said it was easy.  I look at their site regularly.


----------



## shakeandbake

Does anyone know what day of the week they put new things on their site? I want to buy an LV cles, but they usually sell pretty quickly. I just want to know when I should check to see if they have any new ones.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

shakeandbake said:


> Does anyone know what day of the week they put new things on their site? I want to buy an LV cles, but they usually sell pretty quickly. I just want to know when I should check to see if they have any new ones.



They received my bags yesterday and I noticed that some of them are already posted on their site. I don't think they have a certain day of posting new things.
I'd just keep checking back daily if I were you.


----------



## shakeandbake

Coach Lover Too said:


> They received my bags yesterday and I noticed that some of them are already posted on their site. I don't think they have a certain day of posting new things.
> I'd just keep checking back daily if I were you.



Okay, thanks so much!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

You're welcome.


----------



## Wen30

I am just wondering how they can have so many new items for sale.
Do these bags come straight from the store?
If I buy a new bag wouldn resell it immediately.....


----------



## cjwillia

I'm trying to sell my Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Natasha to Yoogi's but they haven't gotten back to me. I've had a reply from fashionpile saying they only sell Marc Jacobs NOT Marc by Marc. Does anyone know if Yoogi's is the same way? The bag is brand new, so I'm really hoping they will take it.


----------



## Addictista

I can't speak for them but they usually get back to you within 24-48 hours. If they won't take it you might want to try Ann's Fabulous Finds.


----------



## cjwillia

I tried Anne's, but I'm weary of consigning, plus I'd have to pay to ship it to them, which is a hassle since I live in Canada lol.


----------



## JessieRose

Yeah, I have sent 3 emails to them and they always responded with 24 hours (on business days). Very fast! I hope they are quick about paying me!


----------



## cjwillia

I called them yesterday and they were wonderful, unfortunatley yoogi's doesnt take marc by marc


----------



## kurgee

I have nothing but HIGH PRAISES for Yoogis Closet. I've dealt with them several times and I most definitely recommend them. Never sold to them, but I've got tons of positives from a buyer's standpoint: their customer service is excellent, they respond quickly to inquiries, they are very accommodating and don't get annoyed even if you have tons of questions about the product, no question is too silly for them, they immediately process returns and refunds, their item descriptions are very accurate and their pictures are extensive so you know exactly what you're getting, and of course their prices are very reasonable - great deals here!!!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

i agree. i emailed them quite a few times and they get back to me fast and polite. moreover, their response is normally useful.


----------



## linh1989

They are really good!


----------



## sariewing

Addictista said:


> I am new to The Purse Forum and am thinking of selling several of my old LV's. However, after reading all the negative/cautionary advice on eBay selling, it seems like selling on eBay is potentially more trouble than it's worth for a casual seller like me. Has anyone used yoogiscloset.com? What about one of those places that sells your stuff on eBay for a commission?


i have been using fashionphile with good results. going to try using yoogis for selling my next bag


----------



## mlshelby

Just bought an LV bag from Yoogis Closet and the bag was way better than described. I love it!! I looked over the comments here on the PF before doing business with them and I must say you all did not lead me in the wrong direction. Thanks and take a look at Yoogis Closet....


----------



## floridagal23

I purchased a chanel WOC last year and it was in great condition. The only annoying thing was that the regular shipping seemed like it took a little longer than AFF, which is super quick (but I was really excited for the bag to come, so maybe it just seemed slow).

I would try Yoogis when I sell a bag in the future - I have had some communications issues with AFF when I've consigned with them (I'd like to be notified when the item is posted and when it sells), so I might just try to sell it outright next. 

I think AFF is GREAT and have bought and sold with them several times before but if you are a micromanager like me, then probably being able to sell to someone outright is just much easier.


----------



## gillianna

I am quite happy with my LV grafiti pochette I got last week.  It is like new, arrived super fast and was packed better than any store.  I will buy from them again.


----------



## mpgtown99

I agree with the positive reviews.  I've bought from them twice in the recent past, and both have been smooth transactions.  Both bags' condition were better than described, packaged nicely, and arrived within the time frame they said it would.


----------



## Virginiamb

I did the online submit form of 2 of my Chanel bags, and a Burberry bag.  They where faster than lightening getting back to me with a quote.  I did not send them though, because I felt the price was low for the bags I listed.  I sold them on Ebay and got way more, but I must say they have excellent customer service, and would be my route if I just did not want to fool with selling them myself.  good luck


----------



## robbins65

I just sold 2 bags to Yoogi's.  Although I might of gotten more from Ebay, I just do not want to deal with the scammers.  It was worth it to take a little less from Yoogi's.  This was my first time using them and it was a great experience.


----------



## Handbagheaven20

Hey friends!
I just sold my very first item (ever) to Yoogi's  and I have to say thank you to you all for all of your posts.  I was def. nervous shipping off my Chanel glasses, but all your info has helped ease my anxiety!  I've already got my eye on some items that I would like to purchase from Yoogi's, so I hope to recieve my money soon


----------



## Coach Lover Too

robbins65 said:


> I just sold 2 bags to Yoogi's.  Although I might of gotten more from Ebay, I just do not want to deal with the scammers.  It was worth it to take a little less from Yoogi's.  This was my first time using them and it was a great experience.



I completely agree.


----------



## darkfairy25

Yoogis Closet is a great place to buy and sell authentic items.  I have used them in the past and have had nothing but great experiences with them.


----------



## gillianna

I just received my second purchase from Yogi's closet yesterday.  I love the pink perforated pochette and could never seem to find one.  I saw the perforated pink speedy on Yogis and decided to buy it.  I like shoulder bags better than hand held but the design was something that I thought was worth having.  So it arrives and it is in perfect-like new condition.  It said gently used but I have to say I see no wear to it and am beyond happy.......  I will use Loving my Bag products on the leather tonight and then use the bag this week.  I really am very happy with Yogi's Closet, they wrap your bag with tissue paper in the correct size box and stuff it with plastic air packets so it comes out perfect.  Not squished or dented......  I will continue to buy from them and hope to sell a few things to them that I no longer love.


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies, I sent a request to Yoogi's to sell a pair of my Brian Atwood shoes and they sent me back a quote for the item.  Now, on the form that they sent me, under the "Direct Purchase" box they gave me an amount, however, under the "Consignment Payout" box, it says "N/A" but on the bottom of the form, they gave me instructions on what to do for both Direct Purchase and Consigment so I'm confused. 

The offer they gave me for direct purchase was really low and hoping I can do a consignment instead... so I would really appreciate any feedback. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## babyontheway

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies, I sent a request to Yoogi's to sell a pair of my Brian Atwood shoes and they sent me back a quote for the item.  Now, on the form that they sent me, under the "Direct Purchase" box they gave me an amount, however, under the "Consignment Payout" box, it says "N/A" but on the bottom of the form, they gave me instructions on what to do for both Direct Purchase and Consigment so I'm confused.
> 
> The offer they gave me for direct purchase was really low and hoping I can do a consignment instead... so I would really appreciate any feedback. Thanks so much in advance.



I don't have an answer for you- but I had the same thing happen to me.  They gave me an offer of 110 for a brand new pair of maniacs.  Normally I find their offers about 50% of retail, so I expected more.  
Send them an email, I find their customer service responds really fast to questions/concerns.  Good luck


----------



## mrsMP

Wow $110 for a brand new pair of the Maniacs?  They offered me $80-100 for a pair of gently used Maniacs.  So did you end up selling it to them?  I really don't wanna go through the hassle of selling them on ebay coz i'm a newbie so I would sell it directly but that just seems too low... But I'll email them anyway. Thanks! 



babyontheway said:


> I don't have an answer for you- but I had the same thing happen to me.  They gave me an offer of 110 for a brand new pair of maniacs.  Normally I find their offers about 50% of retail, so I expected more.
> Send them an email, I find their customer service responds really fast to questions/concerns.  Good luck


----------



## Addictista

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies, I sent a request to Yoogi's to sell a pair of my Brian Atwood shoes and they sent me back a quote for the item.  Now, on the form that they sent me, under the "Direct Purchase" box they gave me an amount, however, under the "Consignment Payout" box, it says "N/A" but on the bottom of the form, they gave me instructions on what to do for both Direct Purchase and Consigment so I'm confused.
> 
> The offer they gave me for direct purchase was really low and hoping I can do a consignment instead... so I would really appreciate any feedback. Thanks so much in advance.



That means they only want to purchase your shoes and that consignment is not an option they're offering for this particular transaction. Perhaps if you email them they will agree to consign.  They answer their emails very quickly and are on top of all transactions.  They are a great company to deal with and I highly recommend them.  You will get less money from them than from eBay, but I consider this the surcharge for not risking an eBay headache/drama.  Hope this helps!


----------



## babyontheway

mrsMP said:


> Wow $110 for a brand new pair of the Maniacs? They offered me $80-100 for a pair of gently used Maniacs. So did you end up selling it to them? I really don't wanna go through the hassle of selling them on ebay coz i'm a newbie so I would sell it directly but that just seems too low... But I'll email them anyway. Thanks!


 
Nope- I held on to them.  Normally I think that getting less money is worth it instead of having to go through EBAY/Bonza; but didn't want to give them away


----------



## klynneann

Does anyone know from where they get the retail prices that they list?  There's a pair of Chanel sunglasses on there that I bought from nordstrom's about 3 years ago that were half of what yoogi's has listed as retail.  Conversely, there's an LV wallet that I know now costs a few hundred more than what they have listed, but was the listed price when I bought it about 4 years ago.  Is it the price of the item when it was actually purchased?


----------



## Gerry

Ask them, they will probably tell you. I have sold many Chanel bags to them and I love dealing with them. They are super efficient and nice,too. I know that Chanel prices have gone through the roof. The vintage XL classic that I sold them about 6 months ago -they gave me what I paid
 for it which was $1500. I bought it from a dealer in Japan about 5 years ago. They sold it for close to $3,000.  so go figure........


----------



## elle13ad4u

I had a beautiful Prada, but Yoogi's wouldn't take it, I guess their not interested in the style of the handbag. : (


----------



## kbcrew

hi, i'm planning on buying a chanel bag from yoogis and was wondering if anyone had any authenticity issues? thanks!


----------



## SueLovesLouis

kbcrew said:


> hi, i'm planning on buying a chanel bag from yoogis and was wondering if anyone had any authenticity issues? thanks!


 
I've bought many items from Yoogi's. They are nice to deal with, and efficient mailing times. Never had to return everying. Their descriptions are, I find, on the conservative side. All my preloved bags are "as advertised or better".

Good luck!


----------



## Lilarose

kbcrew said:


> hi, i'm planning on buying a chanel bag from yoogis and was wondering if anyone had any authenticity issues? thanks!



No, never. I guess you could have Carol (carol@caroldiva.com) ******************, but you'd take a chance on someone else buying first.


----------



## kbcrew

great, thanks all!


----------



## mdiendd123456

Said well, support you .


__________________
Schaufensterpuppen   &#65306;D


----------



## BgaHolic

How does one get over the fear of surrendering their bag? I know this might sound like a stupid question, but do you ever fear shipping the "really good condition bag" to wonder if when they get it, they say something different?  I know many photos of the bag being sent is vital, but...  I am considering contacting them and have absolutely zero experience with selling.  Any suggestions? It sounds like one gets more money being patient and letting them take a while to sell the bag.


----------



## grietje

BgaHolic said:


> How does one get over the fear of surrendering their bag? I know this might sound like a stupid question, but do you ever fear shipping the "really good condition bag" to wonder if when they get it, they say something different?  I know many photos of the bag being sent is vital, but...  I am considering contacting them and have absolutely zero experience with selling.  Any suggestions? It sounds like one gets more money being patient and letting them take a while to sell the bag.



I have not worked with yoogis (I sell my own things typically) but the reviews have been very positive.  Taking photos is a good idea but why not call them first and chat with them and ask questions and get comfortable.  I think you'll have a much better sense after talking to them.  Also, ask yourself if you might buy from them?  If yes, that's another good sign.  And you can always pm me if you want some help suggestions on selling yourself.


----------



## Shoegal30

BgaHolic said:


> How does one get over the fear of surrendering their bag? I know this might sound like a stupid question, but do you ever fear shipping the "really good condition bag" to wonder if when they get it, they say something different?  I know many photos of the bag being sent is vital, but...  I am considering contacting them and have absolutely zero experience with selling.  Any suggestions? It sounds like one gets more money being patient and letting them take a while to sell the bag.


I have worked with Yoogi's Closet a number of times (about 10 to be exact).  They are very good and I've had a few times when they got my bag, they increased my quote because the bag was in better condition than my pictures showed!  You are correct, you do get more money allowing them to sell the bag on their site, I've simply sold my bags and did okay because I didn't want to wait for it to sell. But if it's a bag that someone is looking for, it will sell fast! Understand that either way, you will unlikely get what you paid for the bag, even with Chanel.....Hope this helps!


----------



## BgaHolic

grietje said:


> I have not worked with yoogis (I sell my own things typically) but the reviews have been very positive. Taking photos is a good idea but why not call them first and chat with them and ask questions and get comfortable. I think you'll have a much better sense after talking to them. Also, ask yourself if you might buy from them? If yes, that's another good sign. And you can always pm me if you want some help suggestions on selling yourself.


 As always, thanks grietje, you sweet woman!  I canvased their site and like their pricing from what I can see. As soon as I get a chance I will call them and get a feel of dealing with them.


----------



## bookgirl1972

I just ordered the LV Belem MM from Yoogi's because everyone here spoke highly of their services and authenticity. I never would've purchased a pre-loved bag had it not been for TPFers sharing their experiences with reputable resellers. Thanks so much for sharing--my bag just shipped today, and I'm really excited!


----------



## poopsie

elle13ad4u said:


> I had a beautiful Prada, but Yoogi's wouldn't take it, I guess their not interested in the style of the handbag. : (





Could be that they are over stocked with Prada..........and it isn't moving. I sent them a Prada several months ago and thankfully I opted for the instant payment because it is still sitting there. There are several Prada that have been sitting there for waaaaay longer than mine has so


----------



## darkangel07760

I have had a Cartier Trinity ring sitting on their site for about 2 months now, and I saw a Tiffany gold ring that is selling for less than my ring, but I really like it.  I sent them a question if they were interested in swapping with me, does anyone know if they would do that sort of thing?  Thanks!


----------



## poopsie

AFF seems to move their merchandise faster....and they do layaway which YC doesn't


----------



## GirlieShoppe

poopsie2 said:


> AFF seems to move their merchandise faster....and they do layaway which YC doesn't



I really wish they would consider offering layaway. That's one of the reasons why I love AFF so much.


----------



## jellyv

BgaHolic said:


> How does one get over the fear of surrendering their bag? I know this might sound like a stupid question, but do you ever fear shipping the "really good condition bag" to wonder if when they get it, they say something different?



These are different questions, of course. The first one is easy: insure it. That covers loss. The second one is a matter of their judgment. In this situation, it is _their_ evaluation as retailers, and not yours, that sets their price to you. That's just how it goes in this type of consignment situation. They know what yours looks like relative to many others they handle, which normally an individual doesn't quite fully know; they know the market for your bag, which again may be a bit different from your fondest hope. If you don't like their evaluation you can get your bag back. 

By the way I had a very good transaction with them, selling outright a fairly high-end LV.


----------



## CLEChick

Hello, ladies! Thanks for the lovely forum. I've been referring to your input for the last week or so, and recently joined to add a little input. Earlier this week I bought a Chloe from Yoogi's and was soooo excited ... but after much agonizing, returned it yesterday.   When I opened the box, the purse just had a very distinctive plastic smell, not at all like my little red Paddington's buttery leather smell.  The edge finishing on the raw leather edges also had a strange look to them, and the inner heat stamp was just a little crooked. Does anyone know if Chloes with a metallic finish just smell more like plastic?  I feel comfortable with my decision to return but wonder if you ladies think I was being paranoid?


----------



## reeves1983

The same thing happened to me ! I ordered a pair of christian louboutins and they did not feel right and when i compared them to my others they looked off . I decided to return them and do not regret it one bit.


----------



## treschictx

Which do you guys think is better?


----------



## znzngo

Just sold a bag off ebay and boy I din't realize it cost an arm and a leg for final fees  on top of that paypal fees!  I might consider Yoogis if there will be a next time!


----------



## img

I Always sell on e-bay and it's been nothing but pleasant experiences for me.  Even though final fees are $$$, you STILL get the most from ebay than from a third party seller.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

i always sell it to yoogi's because i do not want to constantly deal with buyers and afraid of scam.... too scared to get cheated


----------



## lshcat

img said:


> I Always sell on e-bay and it's been nothing but pleasant experiences for me.  Even though final fees are $$$, you STILL get the most from ebay than from a third party seller.




Agreed. No consignment store will ever beat eBay as far as $ earned. You just have list in a smart, thorough, clear manner... and choose the right format, set auction limits for buyers, etc. Be professional... and I've had no major problems.


----------



## benchwarmer

I've only sold on ebay but it's not with out hassles.   The potential buyers shoot low offers on auctions that aren't even best offer.   And after auctions are won buyers will ask you to ship to addresses that are not confirmed by paypal and you have to make sure you ship to the address that is only confirmed, for if the bag does not arrive it will be at your loss.    People also move and forget to change their addresses, so it's important to have the buyer email you the address and then you have to check to see if it's the one that is confirmed so you are protected.   It depends on the bag though, if it's a collectible/LE then a third party will probably work out for you bec. they can charge a lot.    If you are just selling a mono speedy you'll make more on ebay but way less than what you paid for it.   I look at ebay as a way to get rid of a bag for the most money instead of having a bag lying around that I no longer use.


----------



## MarinaStarr

I've sold a few bags through yoogis because I don't have the patience to list and sell them myself.  I highly recommend them.  Great communication and service!


----------



## Yikkie

I've consigned twice with Yoogis and their customer service is 5 stars! I have never sold on eBay and since I don't sell often, I'd rather go with a reputable consignment store to avoid all the hassle and risks. Furthermore with nil feedback as a seller, I think I'm gonna have a tougher time to get buyers/bidders too!


----------



## drspock7

i have always done my precalculations and though the fees may be high. i still sell on the bay. when our are looking at another consigning site and the value of your bag is the same---that site is going to get 20-30 off the top. the fees on the bay (for me anyway) have never added up to that amount.

i have tried bonanzle...but theres just not as much foot traffic. malleries is another site that i have dealt with, but again you have to deal with the 20-30 off.


----------



## Antonia

*I used Yoogis before I knew how to sell on ebay and I lost a lot of $$ that way because they don't really offer you a great amount.  Ebay is the way to go to collect the most $$ as other posters have said.*


----------



## JadaStormy

I used Shopbellabag and they pay more than Yoogis so I prefer them. I usually try to sell my things on ebay or bonanza first and then sell to consignment stores.


----------



## bunnches

I always sell thru Ebay because you get more money than thru a cosignment shop.  Yoogis and other sites like them may offer great CS and less hassle, but you cant beat the price you will get from Ebay, even after the fees.


----------



## lightdays

I recommend selling to an individual reseller than a consignment shop itself as the resellers offer more money to you.


----------



## Aaorin

Just for comparison - the bag that sold for $500($460 after fees) on Ebay was appraised at $170 by Yoogi's closet. Of course, there are many other factors, but that was the bottom line for me.


----------



## archygirl

It sometimes depends on the bag, whereby Yoogis has offered a lower amount and I have turned to ebay and got a fair amount above ( particularly with CHANEL bags). Yet some bags Yoogis has offered a fair price with no headaches. My suggestion is do a bit of homework...see if similar bags are currently listed, what are they listed for, are they similar condition? If Yoogi quote is higher, I would choose them, if the ebay sales afford a better price, list smart (good photos, accurate listing of condition, etc) and you should be fine. Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## poopsie

It depends on what I spent on the bag. I sold one to Yoogi's because they offered a bit more than I paid (and would ever hope to recoup on Ebay). 
I submitted another bag to them but haven't accepted their offer as of yet because it is lower than what I paid. I just parked it on Bonz for now. I don't mind the fees so much on Ebay as I do their lack of integrity when it comes to backing scammers over honest sellers with a proven track record.


----------



## Maleeducky

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> It depends on what I spent on the bag. I sold one to Yoogi's because they offered a bit more than I paid (and would ever hope to recoup on Ebay).
> I submitted another bag to them but haven't accepted their offer as of yet because it is lower than what I paid. I just parked it on Bonz for now. I don't mind the fees so much on Ebay as I do their lack of integrity when it comes to backing scammers over honest sellers with a proven track record.



I've been reading the scammer stories on the eBay forum and dear God I will go consignment with my LVs should we ever part. If I'm having issues with buyers on coach bags there is no way in he!! I'm listing bags that cost 4x as much. And since eBay and pp backs up those scammer buyers, I really am screwed and might as well take the lower offer than take my chances for more $ on eBay. Sometime your sanity and peace of mind are worth more kwim. Bonz sounds promising and I'll be uploading my auctions there. Poopsie do you still encounter scammers there?


----------



## karagirly

Antonia said:


> *I used Yoogis before I knew how to sell on ebay and I lost a lot of $$ that way because they don't really offer you a great amount.  Ebay is the way to go to collect the most $$ as other posters have said.*


i second this


----------



## karagirly

karagirly said:


> i second this


how much did you lose?


----------



## karagirly

Maleeducky said:


> I've been reading the scammer stories on the eBay forum and dear God I will go consignment with my LVs should we ever part. If I'm having issues with buyers on coach bags there is no way in he!! I'm listing bags that cost 4x as much. And since eBay and pp backs up those scammer buyers, I really am screwed and might as well take the lower offer than take my chances for more $ on eBay. Sometime your sanity and peace of mind are worth more kwim. Bonz sounds promising and I'll be uploading my auctions there. Poopsie do you still encounter scammers there?


wow


----------



## ellief

With the number of fraud and scammers running rampant on Ebay and Bonanza, I take my losses and go with Yoogis every time.  It worth the peace of mind and avoiding the hassle.


----------



## beachy10

I only do eBay. The most they'll take is $100 FVF if you do auction style so if I am selling a 3K bag that's only 3% fees vs. 30% at most consignment shops.

If you list with BIN the FVFs are much much more. I only learned this when I sold a Chanel bag and the FVF was $145 with BIN and I had to relist it due to NPN so I just did auction and the FVF were $100. Couldn't believe it! I've also sold some expensive VCA so I only do auction style. If someone wants to BIN you can always change your price, have them bid, then end the auction early. Your fees will be much less that way.


----------



## lallybelle

I mostly ebay/bonz. But I have consigned a couple of bags when the offer vs. what I would be able to sell for made it worth it for me not to have the hassle.


----------



## poopsie

Maleeducky said:


> I've been reading the scammer stories on the eBay forum and dear God I will go consignment with my LVs should we ever part. If I'm having issues with buyers on coach bags there is no way in he!! I'm listing bags that cost 4x as much. And since eBay and pp backs up those scammer buyers, I really am screwed and might as well take the lower offer than take my chances for more $ on eBay. Sometime your sanity and peace of mind are worth more kwim. Bonz sounds promising and I'll be uploading my auctions there. *Poopsie do you still encounter scammers there?*




Sadly, sellers can be scammed everywhere. But since Bonz isn't in PPs pocket there is at least one party that can be impartial. Of course if the buyer paid with PP their policies are the same as they would be on Ebay afaik. Even a merchant account won't save you from a chargeback from what I have read.


----------



## nychellemm

I've been wanting a LV Manhattan PM bag for a long time. About two weeks ago, Yoogis Closet had a new one for around $1100K. I was going to buy it right after I gave my daughter a bath. Sure enough, when I checked back, it was sold! Within the hour! It's been two weeks and I am still kicking myself for not buying it as soon as I saw it. I guess I didn't think that bags sold so fast, lol. I've seen a few on ebay but I don't think they are in the nicest condition. And the new ones that I see on ebay and bonanza are going for $1400 or so. It looks like Yoogis had a good price. Sorry, I just need to vent! The search continues.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

it happen to me too..next time.. when u see it.. GRAB IT


----------



## charleston-mom

I think you may have dodged a bullet to be honest. While its a very cute bag, the buckles on the front turn silver fairly quickly (they are just gold colored metal like on the koala wallet), and they look very bad after that. It's VERY expensive to replace.


----------



## nychellemm

charleston-mom said:


> I think you may have dodged a bullet to be honest. While its a very cute bag, the buckles on the front turn silver fairly quickly (they are just gold colored metal like on the koala wallet), and they look very bad after that. It's VERY expensive to replace.



Thank you so much for letting me know! I think I'll use the money to get something else!


----------



## _blush_

Hey guys.

Any of you non-US buyers ever used a credit card that wasn't issued by a US bank to pay on YC? It says on their website that they require more info, etc. What is the process of international payments or shipping and how was your experience?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nychellemm said:


> I've been wanting a LV Manhattan PM bag for a long time. About two weeks ago, Yoogis Closet had a new one for around $1100K. I was going to buy it right after I gave my daughter a bath. Sure enough, when I checked back, it was sold! Within the hour! It's been two weeks and I am still kicking myself for not buying it as soon as I saw it. I guess I didn't think that bags sold so fast, lol. I've seen a few on ebay but I don't think they are in the nicest condition. And the new ones that I see on ebay and bonanza are going for $1400 or so. It looks like Yoogis had a good price. Sorry, I just need to vent! The search continues.



Sorry to hear that! Hopefully you'll find something even better soon!


----------



## ellief

Hmmmm... now you all have me thinking.  I'm selling my MM Artsy and can't decide if I should risk Ebay or just go with Yoogis.


----------



## Mona33

Hello everybody
I purchased a LV bag from Yoogi and was very pleased,then I wanted to see how much they will give me for my LV Kalahari and was very disappointed not even half for what I've paid. So I will stick with just buying from them.


----------



## AAdams

Mona33 said:
			
		

> Hello everybody
> I purchased a LV bag from Yoogi and was very pleased,then I wanted to see how much they will give me for my LV Kalahari and was very disappointed not even half for what I've paid. So I will stick with just buying from them.



This may be due to the demand of your bag. The Kalahari, while beautiful and an LE, was not widely popular when it was released. If you look at some of their other LE bags posted for sale, several are marked nearly half off retail for a nearly new bag.


----------



## Gator Girl

mmmsc said:


> Pretty sure Yoogi's Closet is good. They have sold authentic Balenciagas, I know that. Anybody have specifics?


I haven't sold to Yoogi's closet but I have friends who have and have said they are wonderful to work with. I have bought a gorgeous LV from them at a reasonable price and the condition was as stated.


----------



## Gator Girl

nychellemm said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know! I think I'll use the money to get something else!


I have the Hudson GM and while the buckles still look good, the front pocket flaps tend to warp so they don't lay flat after awhile. I'm sure this is why LV discontinued these bags.


----------



## Brontski

I have bought a Balenciaga bag and two Goyards. Excellent service! Very nice people.


----------



## Brontski

Love Yoogi's! Don't know what it's like as a seller but as a buyer I had only excellent interactions w them. Fast,professional, efficient, courteous, kind.


----------



## Kansashalo

I've sold to Yoogi's and had a great experience (got what I thought were fair offers too).  It was just better than dealing with Ebay all around.  I've also sold smaller things on Bonz and it has been great so far.


----------



## sweetza

I just want to add that I recently sold to Yoogi's closet and had an excellent experience. Much better than expected! I hate how consignors act as if they are doing YOU the favor, and with them I felt valued! They were super professional and emailed and sent checks before I even expected. Gave fair values given the risk and insurances involved in selling designer bags online. Yes, it is less than I would've made on ebay but with full time work and full time school this gave me one less thing to stress about  Plus, i read the horror stories on the ebay forum and I definitely could not handle that at this point in my life! I think they provide very good service and now that I've sold my bags I like to browse their new arrivals page  I don't work for them, just happy customer.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I have sold three bags with Yoogi's now and highly recommend them.  I especially like that they have offered either consignment or purchase straight out.  I always take purchase straight out.  Twice that has worked out for me and once I wish I'd waited.  But hey, that's the game.  And I always get my check promptly and with zero hassle.

I find that stuff sits longer with Ann's Fabulous Finds because the prices are higher, so I've chosen Yoogi's.  I did sell my Muse the first day at Ann's but she was unable to sell a JC that Yoogi's purchased straight out and did sell almost immediately.


----------



## princess suki

Hi everyone - I have a really stupid question, but when they email you a quote with the "consignment payout" amount - is this the expected price they think they will retail the bag for or is this the amount they expect to give you after selling and deducting their commission?

I did already email them to clarify, but I still don't understand their answer...Sorry if this is a really silly question

Also, has anyone had an experience where they chose to sell their bags on consignment but it didn't sell for a long time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LeeMiller

princess suki said:


> Hi everyone - I have a really stupid question, but when they email you a quote with the "consignment payout" amount - is this the expected price they think they will retail the bag for or is this the amount they expect to give you after selling and deducting their commission?
> 
> I did already email them to clarify, but I still don't understand their answer...Sorry if this is a really silly question
> 
> Also, has anyone had an experience where they chose to sell their bags on consignment but it didn't sell for a long time?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Consignment payout means they pay you after your item sells.  Direct purchase means they pay you when they receive your item - and they pay you less than they would for a consignment purchase.  For me I choose consigment when I knew the item was a desirable Chanel that would sell quickly.  For another item I went with direct payout since I thought it would take longer.


----------



## LeeMiller

I used to love Yoggi's but wow they just gave me a ridiculously low quote on two items and refused a third because it wasn't a designer they usually have - but it is a VERY popular brand name?!  Both of the new in box items got low quotes even though one is hard to find and routinely sells for OVER retail on Ebay.  I'm going to try Ann's and Fashionphile to see what sort of quotes I get.  I'm usually lazy and only use Yoggi's but the quotes were THAT bad!


----------



## MadgePadge

Addictista said:


> I am new to The Purse Forum and am thinking of selling several of my old LV's. However, after reading all the negative/cautionary advice on eBay selling, it seems like selling on eBay is potentially more trouble than it's worth for a casual seller like me. Has anyone used yoogiscloset.com? What about one of those places that sells your stuff on eBay for a commission?



I've sold Louis's on ebay without any problems.  Last week, I posted my EUC Babylone and got the "Buy it Now" price of $529.99 within 2 days.  I've found it's best to have caroldiva.com authenticate your bag, and have your potential customers go to her for verification.  I've got a brand new Mini Looping that I have never worn that's been sitting in my closet for 4 years.  I'm going to post her, but I do not know when this bag was retired and the last retail price.  Anyone know?


----------



## hotpinkrocks

I just sold a lot of the bags that I do not use anymore or that I purchased and never used. I contacted yoogi's and bbos. Yoogi's gave me the better offers than bbos but I still felt like I could make more money on ebay--and I did. I sold each item for about 15-20% more than the price I was quoted on both sites. So there's definitely potential to make more on ebay--BUT you can very easily be scammed on ebay. A lot of sellers will say that you shouldn't sell what you can't afford to lose. All a buyer has to do is claim that your bag is not authentic and it doesn't matter what papers you have to prove it. You could have a receipt and it wouldn't matter--once a claim is open for this type of thing it almost always ends in the buyer's favor and sometimes the buyer isn't even required to send the item back. Make sure you read up on these kinds of things before selling there. That said, having your bag authenticated is a good idea because honest buyers will be more likely to purchase from you--just don't expect it to protect you in the event of a case. Good luck!


----------



## Zuhrah

hotpinkrocks said:


> I just sold a lot of the bags that I do not use anymore or that I purchased and never used. I contacted yoogi's and bbos. Yoogi's gave me the better offers than bbos but I still felt like I could make more money on ebay--and I did. I sold each item for about 15-20% more than the price I was quoted on both sites. So there's definitely potential to make more on ebay--BUT you can very easily be scammed on ebay. *A lot of sellers will say that you shouldn't sell what you can't afford to lose.* All a buyer has to do is claim that your bag is not authentic and it doesn't matter what papers you have to prove it. You could have a receipt and it wouldn't matter--once a claim is open for this type of thing it almost always ends in the buyer's favor and sometimes the buyer isn't even required to send the item back. Make sure you read up on these kinds of things before selling there. That said, having your bag authenticated is a good idea because honest buyers will be more likely to purchase from you--just don't expect it to protect you in the event of a case. Good luck!



I agree! 
Re: yoogis quotes - I think yoogis is notorious for low quotes. But I would still sell to them just to avoid the risk of having an "ebay nightmare".


----------



## hotpinkrocks

Zuhrah said:


> I agree!
> Re: yoogis quotes - I think yoogis is notorious for low quotes. But I would still sell to them just to avoid the risk of having an "ebay nightmare".



I don't blame you--I took a huge risk when selling my purses. I was just lucky because I have heard horror stories just like this one:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/credit-...-com/chiclittledevil-com-michelle-w-44dfb.htm

Anyone thinking about selling a high ticket item on ebay should read that ebay horror story. The funny thing is that around the same time I sold my purses, I also sold a tank from Anthropologie that I never wore for for $17 and the person who received it opened up a case because she did not believe it was from Anthropologie! I even had a catalog picture! It was annoying but I was just so happy it happened with an Anthro tank as opposed to the purses which could've had me out a lot of money or having someone keep the authentic purse I sold them and return a fake to me. Ebay's so risky!


----------



## ang2383

this is a wondeful thread!  i'm looking to unload a few bags.  i plan to email them to see how much i'm offered.  i'm so scared of all the ebay horror stories =(


----------



## luv_2_travel

I just bought a balenciaga from them - 51% off of regular price and in great shape. Excited to get it! And glad this thread is here for re-verification


----------



## DivaInSeattle

I've sold many items to Yoogi's Closet, and they are spot on with the description and very fair on pricing. They don't jack up prices of the handbags, AND they have a good selection, unlike BBOS who has a terrible selection of random junk bags at ridiculous high prices.   I consigned a few Chanel bags with Yoogis and they sold within 2 days.  If you're looking for more money then I would suggest going the consignment route.  Here is my experience with two similar companies...  Fashionphile offers consignment only for a lot of items, so you can't get your money right away.  BBOS will make offers for your items only to send it right back to you without an explanation.  This happened to me twice with BBOS!  Overall, I've had the best experience at Yoogis and their customer service truly is impeccable.  Good luck with selling your bags!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I'm sure it's been asked before and I know Yoogi's is known for their great customer service, but how long after your item sells does it take them to contact you?  I checked the listing for a bag I sent them yesterday and it said Recently Sold. Just waiting to hear from them.


----------



## imanda

i contacted Yoogis for a quote on my chanel accordion flap that i purchased last january and they offered me $900 to buy outright and $1120 to consign! retail price of the bag is $2900!  Needless to say i went another route.  Last year i sold them my 2007 Balenciaga city for $645 and my Chloe Edith for $360 so to me it was worth using them. They were so easy to deal with!


----------



## kat99

Has anybody else sent something recently to Yoogis? I sent something and was supposed to receive payment on Thursday. Nothing came and when I emailed them about it, they apologized and said that things were slow and that I'd definitely be paid Friday. Friday comes and goes..and still nothing. I called them and nobody picked up the phone. Anybody know what's going on? I've only had great experiences with them so far, this is a little concerning to me!


----------



## fashion16

I used them a couple of months back and they were fast. No delay.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Ok, so I consigned 2 bags with Yoogis Closet back around mid December. The one bag i decided to sell outright, but the other bag was consigned. Less than 24 hours after they put the bags up on their website, the consigned bag was sold.  Now here's my issue. I still haven't been paid yet! Now you tell me, why my bags were sold to them a month ago, but I haven't been paid? 
I know they can use the holidays as an excuse, but its an excuse that doesn't really cut it. All they have to do is credit my paypal account after all. I bet you anything the people who purchased my bag paid Yoogis Closet. In fact, I'm sure Yoogis wouldn't have sent the bag out without receiving payment first.
Quite frankly, I'm really pissed. I phoned them, now I'm waiting for them to get back to me. I'll keep you posted. Moral of the story is, I always loved Yoogis before, but now that they are taking advantage.


----------



## titania029

What does your consignment agreement say about payment time frame?  It's been a while since I have done any online consigning, but my local consignment shop only pays out on the 1st of the month.  So my item can sell on Jan. 2nd, but I still won't get paid until Feb. 1st.

Edit to add: I thought of something else.  Yoogi's has a 30-day return policy, so I think this would have to pass before you get paid, in case the buyer decides to return it.


----------



## LVgirl888

I have sold and consigned with Yoogi's Closet. When my consigned item sold, Yoogi's emailed me and sent out a payment. I received payment a week later. Did OP contact Yoogi's Closet, yet?


----------



## brainstorm

Yep, just contact them to see what's up!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I contacted them.they were supposed t phone me back within a half hour. They never did. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Bratty1919

Have you checked the FB to see if the buyer has left any for your item?


----------



## Hurrem1001

I woke too hastily. The check came today, although Yoogis did not let me know that they'd sent it! Mods, please close this thread. Thank you!


----------



## LVgirl888

^good news.


----------



## Hurrem1001

^^^^^^^^^^^

You're not allowed to sell on here.


----------



## terps08

coachlover1000 said:


> I woke too hastily. The check came today, although Yoogis did not let me know that they'd sent it! Mods, please close this thread. Thank you!



Great news!  I'm glad it worked out!


----------



## Vanmy

I brought a bag from Yoogi's closet this morning but just found that it was already listed and sold on their website in total 3 times under different item numbers. The item number are GCI30107H rrp $740 (my order), GC120323A rrp $740 & GC120213A rrp $655 are identical, all having the same Date/Authenticity Code: 265697-213317.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-beige-ebony-gg-coated-canvas-medium-joy-boston-bag.html

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-beige-ebony-gg-crystal-medium-joy-boston-bag-19908.html

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-beige-ebony-gg-crystal-medium-joy-boston-bag-13546.html

I have purchase multiple bags from them over the years and am disappointed and would also like to refund those if it's proven fake at a retail store in Australia. I have emailed them and am awaiting a reply.

Regards

Van


----------



## Hurrem1001

Mods, can you close this thread? I spoke to hastily. Yoogis came through for me.


----------



## bnjj

Yoogi's recently gave me a purchase offer of $160 for a BNIB - never worn - $750 pair of Manolos.  I was quite insulted.


----------



## PurseLover239

I love shopping at Yoogi's! I just bought a Balenciaga Weekender from them and it was in excellent condition - a great deal too!


----------



## summerdaychick

PurseLover239 said:


> I love shopping at Yoogi's! I just bought a Balenciaga Weekender from them and it was in excellent condition - a great deal too!


I have been checking out yoogiscloset, just a little particular with the items they sell.. I saw a purse that says gently used, looked like it was well used. Anyhow, may e ill just have to look again


----------



## nova_girl

Is anyone else having issues with the new website? Whenever I go to the second page of a brand it takes me to Balenciaga, even when I'm browsing another brand. Also, is anyone else not liking the new layout?


----------



## Shopmore

nova_girl said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the new website? Whenever I go to the second page of a brand it takes me to Balenciaga, even when I'm browsing another brand. Also, is anyone else not liking the new layout?



I hate the new layout especially when trying to view it on my iPod.  I hate having to scroll down so much that I'd rather have it like the old way - more zooming in and out, but I could view multiple items quicker.


----------



## nova_girl

Shopmore said:


> I hate the new layout especially when trying to view it on my iPod.  I hate having to scroll down so much that I'd rather have it like the old way - more zooming in and out, but I could view multiple items quicker.



I'm on my iPad, and when I went from the mobile site to the full site just now it was back to normal so maybe they fixed whatever this issue was. I'm glad I'm not the only who was annoyed!


----------



## ladybugladybug

nova_girl said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the new website? Whenever I go to the second page of a brand it takes me to Balenciaga, even when I'm browsing another brand. Also, is anyone else not liking the new layout?



Yes! It happened to me while after I searched on Chanel. 

I couldn't figure out what happened. 

I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## nova_girl

ladybugladybug said:


> Yes! It happened to me while after I searched on Chanel.
> 
> I couldn't figure out what happened.
> 
> I hope they fix it soon.



It's been sporadic for me; sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Part of me hopes they sort it out but part of me hopes they don't because if I can't see what they have then I won't be able to buy anything lol


----------



## ladybugladybug

nova_girl said:


> It's been sporadic for me; sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Part of me hopes they sort it out but part of me hopes they don't because if I can't see what they have then I won't be able to buy anything lol



 I guess we could look at it like some kind of purse intervention ...for our own good


----------



## nova_girl

ladybugladybug said:


> I guess we could look at it like some kind of purse intervention ...for our own good



Haha yeah. It's been working so far!


----------



## tcdang714

Hey everyone,

I'm new to PF and want to seek your advice. I saw a member here, HEYSTINKY, purchased a fake Chanel wallet from Yoogi's Closet so I figure I should bring up my situation to see you everyone thinks.

I recently purchased a pair of Paloma Picasso Loving Heart earrings (Platinum w/ diamonds) from Yoogi's and I know everyone here would recommend them. I'm still waiting for the earrings to come from UPS. However, I was over at Tiffany this past weekend and wanted to look at the same earrings to see how much they go for retail. But after talking to Tiffany's sales rep and customer service, they said they don't make anything Platinum for the Paloma Picasso collection. So now I'm a little nervous about the earrings. Should I be concerned that they're not authentic? Maybe they were made with platinum at some point but got discontinued?  Here's the link to the earrings:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tiffany-...-earrings.html

Any advice is greatly appreciated.  Please let me know ASAP if anyone here thinks it's not authentic so that I can return the item.

Thanks!


----------



## LeKarenn

Vanmy said:


> I brought a bag from Yoogi's closet this morning but just found that it was already listed and sold on their website in total 3 times under different item numbers. The item number are GCI30107H rrp $740 (my order), GC120323A rrp $740 & GC120213A rrp $655 are identical, all having the same Date/Authenticity Code: 265697-213317.
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-beige-ebony-gg-coated-canvas-medium-joy-boston-bag.html
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-beige-ebony-gg-crystal-medium-joy-boston-bag-19908.html
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-beige-ebony-gg-crystal-medium-joy-boston-bag-13546.html
> 
> I have purchase multiple bags from them over the years and am disappointed and would also like to refund those if it's proven fake at a retail store in Australia. I have emailed them and am awaiting a reply.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Van


I'm so sorry to hear that Van. Is everything sorted out now?


----------



## georgeok

Where do you recommend selling a Chanel bag? Tried it on eBay but no takers.I want to get another Chanel so want to put the money towards it! Thanks


----------



## SDBagLover

I just tried Yoogi's Closet for the very first time.  I've decided to downsize my collection a bit and thought I would sell a couple of items but did not want to deal with E-bay.  I could not be more impressed with the way Yoogi's does business.  My experience was 100% positive from the initial contact through the sale.  They were completely professional and quick to respond.  So happy I learned about Yoogi's through this forum.


----------



## gillianna

Everything I have bought from Yogis has been in perfect or better then expected condition then posted on the website.  I am more careful to buy like new versus well loved.  I do see things I like that say gently used and the pictures show major wear and I think this is common on so many of their items.  A lot of the wear and dirt just grosses me out because I would never buy a bag in that condition nor list it as gently used.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Does anyone know if it's possible to opt for direct purchase while your item is listed under consignment?


----------



## Christina1219

I have a pair of Tom Ford Miranda sunglasses in Bronze, I purchased them July 2012, and I haven't worn them much. Saying I worn them 10 times would be too much. I was thinking of selling them to Yoogis, would anyone know if they would offer too low? I even have my original receipt! Any other options would be appreciated


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I just put in 2 shoes to sell to yoogi's and they emailed me back saying they don't accept items that are broken or in bad shape?? Both my shoes are in good shape, one is barely worn at all and the other just had some water darkening on the soles but the rest of the shoe looks good. Has anyone had them do this? I'm wondering if they even noticed I submitted more than one item at once! I've seen some well used Chanel heels on there that look disgusting, so I'm pretty shocked by this.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I emailed them back as I was surprised to hear my shoes weren't in sellable condition. One shoe is covered in sequins and is missing a total of 2 sequins. They said that was too much damage. Also apparently they're only making offers on shoes they can resell for over $300. So those $500-700 Manolos just aren't worth it to them anymore. Heads up to anyone who wants to sell them shoes worth less than a thousand...

Strange they changed their reason from "too beat up" to "not worth enough".


----------



## blkdon

Yoogi's Closet is a joke.  The do not describe their bags accurately.  I am in Australia and last bag I bought had lace on it and it was all unravelling.  Told me to return it.  That cost me another $35 plus lost the $29.95 US to ship here, then lost on exchange.  The pretty much told me too bad.  I have bought 5k worth of bags from them in the last 2 months.  I returned 2 bags recently and told me besides the shipping costs I am out that I have to have a 15% restocking fee applied as I don't keep any bags.  What a crock. So now off to Paypal and credit card to apply for chargeback.  This is not mentioned anywhere on their website.  Needless to say I am finished with Yoogi's Closet.  The last LV bag I bought I would swear is a fake, the lining isn't straight, the zipper is puckered, poor quality.  

*AVOID YOOGI'S CLOSET.*


----------



## nadpurnama

Anybody knows if this celine is fake or real? is it a good deal?
thank you! 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/celine-granite-tri-color-leather-small-trapeze-bag.html


----------



## louloulou89

In your experience if an item is marked as 'well used' on Yoogis, are you surprised that it comes in a better condition or do you find it pretty similar to the pictures? TIA! xxx


----------



## needlv

I haven't bought anything "well used" - only ever "new" or "like new".  But in my experience the pictures are very true - especially since you can zoom up on corners etc to have a good look at the damage/use.


----------



## blkdon

louloulou89 said:


> In your experience if an item is marked as 'well used' on Yoogis, are you surprised that it comes in a better condition or do you find it pretty similar to the pictures? TIA! xxx


If its well used avoid.  Their good condition bags are questionable, and they are well stuffed for photos.  I have received and hardware tarnished, but never mentioned in description, when I returned and was out of pocket, they didn't want to hear about it.  I would only buy as new from Yoogis and I have spent thousands on their bags.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Addictista said:


> I am new to The Purse Forum and am thinking of selling several of my old LV's. However, after reading all the negative/cautionary advice on eBay selling, it seems like selling on eBay is potentially more trouble than it's worth for a casual seller like me. Has anyone used yoogiscloset.com? What about one of those places that sells your stuff on eBay for a commission?



I believe they are ok.


----------



## seamol

Hi all, first post here. I just had a good experience with them purchasing a LV Sarah Wallet and selling an older but barely used LV Montsouris backpack.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

I'd avoid "Well Used" your going to be disappointed.


----------



## becreative

AllThingsLuxury said:


> I believe they are ok.


I sold 3 LV bags on Yoogi 's Closet.  One was a direct purchase and two were consigned and bought. They paid for shipping the 3 bags to them.  My bags were in very good condition and sold within a month.  They paid me within a few days of sale.  Overall my experience was positive.  Their offer prices may be a little lower than other sites.


----------



## becreative

Addictista said:


> I am new to The Purse Forum and am thinking of selling several of my old LV's. However, after reading all the negative/cautionary advice on eBay selling, it seems like selling on eBay is potentially more trouble than it's worth for a casual seller like me. Has anyone used yoogiscloset.com? What about one of those places that sells your stuff on eBay for a commission?


I sold 3 LV bags to Yoogi's.  My experience was positive.  One bag was a direct purchase and the other 2 were consigned.  My bags were in very good condition and sold quickly.  I was paid within a few days of sale.


----------



## chicinthecity777

becreative said:


> I sold 3 LV bags on Yoogi 's Closet. One was a direct purchase and two were consigned and bought. They paid for shipping the 3 bags to them. My bags were in very good condition and sold within a month. They paid me within a few days of sale. Overall my experience was positive. *Their offer prices may be a little lower than other sites*.


 
Would you please share what *other sites* you have had offers from? I am thinking about selling them some stuff but would want to shop around a little. Thanks!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Would you please share what *other sites* you have had offers from? I am thinking about selling them some stuff but would want to shop around a little. Thanks!



( I know your not asking me) I usually do Yoogis, Malleries and Fashionphile.  Yoogi's and FP are usually the lowest quote. But Ive found Yoogis service great for buying and selling.


----------



## chicinthecity777

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ( I know your not asking me) I usually do Yoogis, Malleries and Fashionphile. Yoogi's and FP are usually the lowest quote. But Ive found Yoogis service great for buying and selling.


 
Thanks! I am little confused about Malleries though. I thought they were a platform for multiple sellers, no? So you can you consign to them as a whole or you have to contact individual consigners?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks! I am little confused about Malleries though. I thought they were a platform for multiple sellers, no? So you can you consign to them as a whole or you have to contact individual consigners?



Yes you are correct.  Malleries is the site, but the sellers are individually run.  I have one particular seller I always use, and have had great experiences with (PM if interested)


----------



## Love Of My Life

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Would you please share what *other sites* you have had offers from? I am thinking about selling them some stuff but would want to shop around a little. Thanks!


 

   Have you tried Ann's Fabulous Finds?

  If you like, pm me &  will share a list with you... 

   Do you want an outright buy or consign??


----------



## lau000

Bought a David Yurman necklace, beautiful, in great condition, even with duties payed, was a bargain. Will recomend anytime


----------



## cupcakegirl

I have bought and sold through Yoogi's and they are fantastic!  They were absolutely wonderful to deal with... from start to finish.  
A++++++++


----------



## luv_2_travel

Has anyone experienced this, I recently sent something to Yoogi's and they're sending it back to me due to excessive usage (bs) and I have yet to receive it. It's been a week and I've contacted cs with no response.....


----------



## lara0112

I am currently a bit worried because I sent several bags and they sent me a quote on two of them but say that the third item hasn't arrived yet. have they ever 'lost' an item? I hope not because I really like their process and they seem quite professional


----------



## lara0112

just to update - I dealt with a very nice lady on the phone yesterday who looked into everything and today they emailed me the quote for the third bag - so all is well! 

selling to Yoogis has been a very good experience, unproblematic and professional!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I consigned 1 LV and 2 CL shoes to Yoogis because I wasn't comfortable doing it on eBay. They are ok but there quote prices are a joke. They offered me $1200 for a brand new Chanel rectangular mini....Retail price is $2400, Fashionphile offered $1650, it's because the 30% commission I guess. Fashionphile gives better quotes IMO. They were willing to give me $600 more for a pair of CL boots than Yoogis. Items sell in under 30 days so it's a quick buck if u want to avoid the scammers on eBay but I just started listing with Ebay to get closer to retail price. Buying from both are great. However I only purchase new or like new or excellent. I stay away from gently used well used very good and good.


----------



## Jayne1

Are there any Canadians that have bought from Yoogis?  I'm curious about some things and will pm you so as not to go off topic!


----------



## sydnrich

Hi All
Wondering where to shop for a preloved LV bag?? I am tried of getting fakes from Ebay and having to go thru the Resolution process to get my money back..Does anyone recommend a good site??


----------



## myavang04

Just made my first purchase from Yoogi's tonight! i'm excited!


----------



## LabelLover81

They aren't taking Jimmy Choo items anymore, wonder what that's about


----------



## pot_luck

LabelLover81 said:


> They aren't taking Jimmy Choo items anymore, wonder what that's about



I've noticed that Marc Jacobs is removed from the list too.


----------



## fashion16

LabelLover81 said:


> They aren't taking Jimmy Choo items anymore, wonder what that's about




They have had Choo and MJ on sale on their site and they are not accepting more. I would take that to mean that these brands are not selling and therefore, they are no longer buying them.


----------



## LabelLover81

fashion16 said:


> They have had Choo and MJ on sale on their site and they are not accepting more. I would take that to mean that these brands are not selling and therefore, they are no longer buying them.


Right, I understand that part.  But I am surprised that JC isn't selling.  MJ has had the writing on the wall for awhile now.


----------



## fashion16

To me, JC hasn't come out w/ any really interesting shoes in a while. Manolo, Saint Laurent and Louboutin are leading the pack IMO. Also, JC hasn't come out w/ any decent bags in a long time so their current bags look dated.


----------



## Mcandy

Jayne1 said:


> Are there any Canadians that have bought from Yoogis?  I'm curious about some things and will pm you so as not to go off topic!



I did! Twice...they dont charge for taxes when you pay in their site...just the stated amount and shipping. And then after exactly 6 days it gets delivered to you. A guy would need your signature and you have to pay the taxes to him. They are going to tell you how much. You could use your credit card or cash. Its cool because you know they make sure you receive the item. Unlike some sites i tried where they include the tax with their bill, they could leave it just on your door and who cares whos gonna get it. I got a DY ring and a LV trousse pochette...i like how they packaged it...the ring was perfect...


----------



## Mcandy

tcdang714 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to PF and want to seek your advice. I saw a member here, HEYSTINKY, purchased a fake Chanel wallet from Yoogi's Closet so I figure I should bring up my situation to see you everyone thinks.
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of Paloma Picasso Loving Heart earrings (Platinum w/ diamonds) from Yoogi's and I know everyone here would recommend them. I'm still waiting for the earrings to come from UPS. However, I was over at Tiffany this past weekend and wanted to look at the same earrings to see how much they go for retail. But after talking to Tiffany's sales rep and customer service, they said they don't make anything Platinum for the Paloma Picasso collection. So now I'm a little nervous about the earrings. Should I be concerned that they're not authentic? Maybe they were made with platinum at some point but got discontinued?  Here's the link to the earrings:
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tiffany-...-earrings.html
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated.  Please let me know ASAP if anyone here thinks it's not authentic so that I can return the item.
> 
> Thanks!




May i pls know what happened now? Was it authentic? Now im concerned with the DY metro cable ring i bought..i hope it is genuine and gold even


----------



## BittyMonkey

With Tiffany's, keep in mind that they occasionally have trunk shows in which they have items they pilot. I purchased a double orchid pendant from the Geary collection when it came out in NYC during a trunk show. They decided not to carry the double in favor of the single. If I sold it, is definitely possible Tiffany's would say they never made that.  And we'd both be right.


----------



## luv2run41

Wow I had to share this,  I am going to sell my chanel petite timeless tote in pristine condition.  Fashion phill offered me 1400 buyout. I sent a quote request to yoogis and they just offered me 650! Wow, I couldn't believe how low the offer from yoogis was. I guess I will be mailing my bag off to fashion phile! Anyone else have an experience like that.


----------



## LabelLover81

luv2run41 said:


> Wow I had to share this,  I am going to sell my chanel petite timeless tote in pristine condition.  Fashion phill offered me 1400 buyout. I sent a quote request to yoogis and they just offered me 650! Wow, I couldn't believe how low the offer from yoogis was. I guess I will be mailing my bag off to fashion phile! Anyone else have an experience like that.



Yeah when I sell a bag, I always send to four different consigners and just pick the highest.  Sometimes some consigners offer way more than others.


----------



## mink45

Hey all! Has anyone had any experience here purchasing Chanel heavy metal belts or Hermes belts from Yoogi's Closet? So far from everything I'm hearing about the company I'm not really too worried about purchasing from them but just wanted to know if anyone could share their experience =]


----------



## chai2050

Hi all. Obviously, I am super newbie here.  But I have been lurking and reading TPF inputs all the time as an avid bag lover myself.

As part of my closet revamp, I just decided to sell some of my designer bags to online consignment. I listed up my Chanel Fall L.E. Lambskin Body Bag to YC and Fashionphile. The latter quoted me just 700$ for a buy-out, while YC quote me 1,500$ for Consignment. Such disparity. I tried posting in eBay, but eBay took my post down when it already garnered 5 watchers in 3 days already. 

I am gearing towards consignment to YC and hopefully get top dollar on a piece I'm about to give up.


----------



## jellyv

chai2050 said:


> The latter quoted me just 700$ for a *buy-out, *while YC quote me 1,500$ for *Consignment.* Such disparity. I tried posting in eBay, but eBay took my post down when it already garnered 5 watchers in 3 days already.



Realize you're comparing apples and oranges. The relevant figures are the buyout price for _each_ service, likewise the consignment for each. Consignment is always going to be a bigger net compared to buyout.

Why did eBay take down your listing, by the way?


----------



## chai2050

Jellyv: Hello. Here are some broader points on the issue I pointed about.

Item is Chanel Lambskin Cross Body Bag Fall 2011

From online quotes, I got -

Fashionphile - $700 for buyout. $1100 for consignment.
YC - $1200 for buyout. $1500 for consignment.

EBay - I do not know why they took my item down. They said it was some sort of violation against authenticity. It is the only item that was took down. I still have other items still standing such as Goyards and Loewe. It was only this Chanel that bothered them. I will not bother reposting or refuting since I might get suspended. I also read bad reviews about eBay that this usually happens if some big seller complains.


----------



## fahzybear

I had an extra large black patent marc jacobs the single. Like new condition not scratches or scrapes or stains anywhere. $150 buy out fashionphile. $250 consignment


----------



## saintgermain

Love Yoogis- used them for both buying and selling and there were no shadiness like Ebay brings!


----------



## missyb

I have gotten some better buy out prices from FP then Yoogis. I have sold to both but for the items I was selling LV, bal, Gucci and Chanel FP had better prices


----------



## LexiaBlueStar

What about *the malleries* and their buy out prices? I've checked out *FP*, I do think they offer better prices, actually but I have never sold anything to them, though. And Yoggi, of course. Any other site with good buy out prices?


----------



## DC-Cutie

What's the average turnaround time for their payouts on direct sells?


----------



## saintgermain

I have sold some of my bags to Yoogis Closet before and used their printed UPS labels, and Fashionphile uses printed Fedex labels. I was wondering if anyone knew how safe using these labels are. I know the postage is paid for, but is it insured? What if the package were to get lost along the way, would Yoogis/Fashionphile re-imburse? I am thinking of selling a brightly colored birkin that I have regrets purchasing as it's not something suitable for my daily wear and my style, but am nervous about sending in something of that high of a value as I usually only sell bags that are old and only worth a couple hundred.


----------



## uadjit

saintgermain said:


> I have sold some of my bags to Yoogis Closet before and used their printed UPS labels, and Fashionphile uses printed Fedex labels. I was wondering if anyone knew how safe using these labels are. I know the postage is paid for, but is it insured? What if the package were to get lost along the way, would Yoogis/Fashionphile re-imburse? I am thinking of selling a brightly colored birkin that I have regrets purchasing as it's not something suitable for my daily wear and my style, but am nervous about sending in something of that high of a value as I usually only sell bags that are old and only worth a couple hundred.



You should ask them directly. In fact, get it in writing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Just sold a LV I had since 1997 apparently. I knew it was old but didn't know it was that old. Received $430. So happy. I know I didn't pay more than $600 for it.


----------



## uadjit

LexiaBlueStar said:


> What about *the malleries* and their buy out prices? I've checked out *FP*, I do think they offer better prices, actually but I have never sold anything to them, though. And Yoggi, of course. Any other site with good buy out prices?



You can try Bag Borrow or Steal. They have decent offers sometimes (sometimes not so much). I am not sure if they buy internationally, though.


----------



## Pazdzernika

missyb said:


> I have gotten some better buy out prices from FP then Yoogis. I have sold to both but for the items I was selling LV, bal, Gucci and Chanel FP had better prices




Sorry, I know this is a YC thread but did you have issues with FP and payout? What was the turnaround time for whatever option you chose (buyout or consign)?


----------



## Pazdzernika

I'm cleaning out my closet and I am ashamed at how much I have accumulated. Loads and loads of unused designer stuff I apparently "forgot about." I'm currently trying to offload to either YC or FP.  It's actually pretty cathartic getting rid of it all.  Trying to live by "Buy less, choose well." (Vivienne Westwood)

I noticed YC said they have no fees for paypal payments. Does that mean you get 100% of their offer price or are there other paypal fees I should be aware of? Are there fees when transferring paypal funds to my bank account? 

How long do checks for buyouts (or consign as soon as it's sold) take for either site?


----------



## *schmoo*

Pazdzernika said:


> I'm cleaning out my closet and I am ashamed at how much I have accumulated. Loads and loads of unused designer stuff I apparently "forgot about." I'm currently trying to offload to either YC or FP.  It's actually pretty cathartic getting rid of it all.  Trying to live by "Buy less, choose well." (Vivienne Westwood)
> 
> I noticed YC said they have no fees for paypal payments. Does that mean you get 100% of their offer price or are there other paypal fees I should be aware of? Are there fees when transferring paypal funds to my bank account?
> 
> How long do checks for buyouts (or consign as soon as it's sold) take for either site?



They paid me pretty quickly when I consigned with them (about a week), so I imagine if they buy something outright from you, it would be as quick or even faster.  If you consign with them, you'll get whatever the price it was sold at minus their commission fee. There was no PayPal fee that I recall.


----------



## lyseiki8

Pazdzernika said:


> I'm cleaning out my closet and I am ashamed at how much I have accumulated. Loads and loads of unused designer stuff I apparently "forgot about." I'm currently trying to offload to either YC or FP.  It's actually pretty cathartic getting rid of it all.  Trying to live by "Buy less, choose well." (Vivienne Westwood)
> 
> I noticed YC said they have no fees for paypal payments. Does that mean you get 100% of their offer price or are there other paypal fees I should be aware of? Are there fees when transferring paypal funds to my bank account?
> 
> How long do checks for buyouts (or consign as soon as it's sold) take for either site?


My experience with YC - bought outright one of my Gucci bags and received a check within a week. This was beginning of this year.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Thanks for all your responses! I'll see how my experience goes and report back.

Random q - if you buy jewelry from them do you receive the authenticity card? For example, I know all Cartier jewelry comes with an auth. card - do you receive this?  What about for watches? Those usually come with the buyer's name written on the auth card.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I recently did business with yoogi's and I was pleased with the smooth transaction, got paid within 2 days of receipt. The only thing they need to improve on is their prepaid shipping method, ups. The first pair of shoes I sent to them I used ups and it took a week. Next time I paid  using usps and it took 3 days.


----------



## missyb

Pazdzernika said:


> Sorry, I know this is a YC thread but did you have issues with FP and payout? What was the turnaround time for whatever option you chose (buyout or consign)?




They take a little bit longer the YC but it's just a few days. YC doesn't charge a fee for using paypal but FP does


----------



## Pazdzernika

Sorry, another q!  It's re: rating. Let's say you have a pair of Manolos or CLs that you've worn only once.  Absolutely pristine condition inside and out except for the sole (obviously).  Since CL paint comes off and Manolos have that light colouring the soles tend to look pretty wrecked after one wear.  

How do you rate something like that? "Gently used"? Should I downgrade it to "well used"?


----------



## BittyMonkey

If the sole looks pretty scuffed it's 'gently used'. New is basically new in box. Like new is no outside wear or if you replace the soles with Vibrams and they're not dirty.


----------



## Pazdzernika

BittyMonkey said:


> If the sole looks pretty scuffed it's 'gently used'. New is basically new in box. Like new is no outside wear or if you replace the soles with Vibrams and they're not dirty.




Awesome, thanks for this info! I've always been worried about how they would reevaluate my stuff once they received it.  I've been as honest as possible (though I may not see something they will) but so far I've always been given the highest end of the scale they offered.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

they offered me a price for my phantom. i sent clear photos of its use and what not.  i sent it out, paid over $50. they then decide to return it to me..... this was quite annoying. i wont be using them again in the future to sell or purchase.


----------



## *schmoo*

QU33NR3MI said:


> they offered me a price for my phantom. i sent clear photos of its use and what not.  i sent it out, paid over $50. they then decide to return it to me..... this was quite annoying. i wont be using them again in the future to sell or purchase.




I don't remember paying for shipping. Didn't they send you a label? Why did they return it if you had sent them photos?


----------



## Pazdzernika

You paid $50 to ship? That's surprising.  There's a section that has you print out a prepaid label (same page where you list your item).

I've sent them several packages in the recent past (using their prepaid label) without a hitch. 

Did they mention questioning the authenticity of your item? It could also be a usage/wear issue. If there's more wear than their "standard" to sell I could see why they would return the item.  A shame you had to spend $50 on shipping.  Was that actually to send to them, or did they hold you responsible for paying for the return to you?


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Pazdzernika said:


> You paid $50 to ship? That's surprising.  There's a section that has you print out a prepaid label (same page where you list your item).
> 
> I've sent them several packages in the recent past (using their prepaid label) without a hitch.
> 
> Did they mention questioning the authenticity of your item? It could also be a usage/wear issue. If there's more wear than their "standard" to sell I could see why they would return the item.  A shame you had to spend $50 on shipping.  Was that actually to send to them, or did they hold you responsible for paying for the return to you?


I'm from Canada, so I had to pay the shipping. The bag was used and the handles were lightly fraying. i took detailed photos and what not and clearly mentioned it to them. It would have been different if I didnt add photos and describe the use of the bag you know what i mean?

they mentioned it didnt meet their standard requirements or what-not, then why send me an offer for my bag?

I was just annoyed.


----------



## Pazdzernika

QU33NR3MI said:


> I'm from Canada, so I had to pay the shipping. The bag was used and the handles were lightly fraying. i took detailed photos and what not and clearly mentioned it to them. It would have been different if I didnt add photos and describe the use of the bag you know what i mean?
> 
> they mentioned it didnt meet their standard requirements or what-not, then why send me an offer for my bag?
> 
> I was just annoyed.




Oh, again, I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you and that you're out the $50.  Yeah, I would be extremely annoyed too!  It sounds like you sent more than two pics, maybe?  I hate that the site in general only allows you to upload two pics.  I find that entirely strange.  At least four or something to get more angles, right? 

Did you try sending to Fashionphile? IMO, they usually have higher offers anyway.  

IME I sent them items and described as accurately as I could.  They always accepted my items and gave me the higher end of the scale.  But my items were new/like new.  I find that both YC and FP are really moving away from anything not "like new." I have so many shoes I was hoping to send in but unless the soles are darn near perfect (and in the case if FP, completely new and unused) I'm not able to send them in.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Pazdzernika said:


> Oh, again, I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you and that you're out the $50.  Yeah, I would be extremely annoyed too!  It sounds like you sent more than two pics, maybe?  I hate that the site in general only allows you to upload two pics.  I find that entirely strange.  At least four or something to get more angles, right?
> 
> Did you try sending to Fashionphile? IMO, they usually have higher offers anyway.
> 
> IME I sent them items and described as accurately as I could.  They always accepted my items and gave me the higher end of the scale.  But my items were new/like new.  I find that both YC and FP are really moving away from anything not "like new." I have so many shoes I was hoping to send in but unless the soles are darn near perfect (and in the case if FP, completely new and unused) I'm not able to send them in.



I actually sent an email to yoogi's w more photos because i felt with 2 that wasn't enough. as for FP i sent them an email and never heard back.. but its okay because i posted it on kijiji and sold it. and def try kijiji with your shoes! i prefer it over ebay


----------



## Pazdzernika

QU33NR3MI said:


> I actually sent an email to yoogi's w more photos because i felt with 2 that wasn't enough. as for FP i sent them an email and never heard back.. but its okay because i posted it on kijiji and sold it. and def try kijiji with your shoes! i prefer it over ebay




Thanks for the tip!  eBay has actually been nothing but a nightmare so far!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I asked for a quote for a new pair of Loubies and I was pretty shocked that they only offered $380. They were $1200 shoes and a sold out style. I wonder if it's because they have so many Loubies in stock now.


----------



## uadjit

BittyMonkey said:


> I asked for a quote for a new pair of Loubies and I was pretty shocked that they only offered $380. They were $1200 shoes and a sold out style. I wonder if it's because they have so many Loubies in stock now.



Have you tried Bag Borrow or Steal? They're not as good to deal with as Yoogi's (who I consider the best) but I've had good experiences with them as long as they buy my items outright (rather than going through consignment). Worth getting a quote, anyway.

Ann's Fabulous Finds also sells CLs. If you email them with info on your item they'll give you an informal quote.

Good luck.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I wish I weren't so conservative and went with consign instead of buyout. The price difference wasn't vastly great but I noticed that the stuff I sent in sold the minute it was posted!  Also strange is I know which TPFers got my stuff because they mention getting something off Yoogi's on other threads. Surreal.


----------



## RTA

Has anyone submitted a quote for an item, let the quote expire and then re-submitted photos of the item for another quote several months later?


----------



## Pazdzernika

RTA said:


> Has anyone submitted a quote for an item, let the quote expire and then re-submitted photos of the item for another quote several months later?




I did several years later! And the price was the same!


----------



## uadjit

RTA said:


> Has anyone submitted a quote for an item, let the quote expire and then re-submitted photos of the item for another quote several months later?



I had a quote that I thought was expired from last October but it let me go ahead and print out a label for it and send it in.


----------



## RTA

That's good to know. I have upcoming travel conflicts and I wasn't sure if letting my quote expire meant I couldn't try to sell the item to them later in the year.


----------



## JennyT619

I have sold to both Yoogi's closet and Fashionphile.  I must say my  experience with Yoogi's closet was better but the quote from  Fashionphile was higher (direct buy).  Yoogi's closet has great  communication and pay really fast.  I choose paypal as they don't charge  the 2.9% like Fashionphile.  Fashionphile was quick but I got the  lesser of my quotes (which was surprising) and no communication  indicating my bag had arrived.  Yoogi's closet always gave me the higher  of the two quotes.  Both are legit but I like doing business with  Yoogi's closet much better.


----------



## vagabag

I'm planning to sell a bag to Yoogi's and have a question about how best to get paid.  I know Yoogi's doesn't charge a fee but does Paypal take its 2.9%?  For instance, if Yoogi's sends me $2000, would I get the full $2000 or would Paypal take 2.9% so that'd I'd only net $1942?  I think Paypal will take a fee, right?



JennyT619 said:


> I have sold to both Yoogi's closet and Fashionphile.  I must say my  experience with Yoogi's closet was better but the quote from  Fashionphile was higher (direct buy).  Yoogi's closet has great  communication and pay really fast.  I choose paypal as they don't charge  the 2.9% like Fashionphile.  Fashionphile was quick but I got the  lesser of my quotes (which was surprising) and no communication  indicating my bag had arrived.  Yoogi's closet always gave me the higher  of the two quotes.  Both are legit but I like doing business with  Yoogi's closet much better.


----------



## JFKtoCDG

hotpinkrocks said:


> I just sold a lot of the bags that I do not use anymore or that I purchased and never used. I contacted yoogi's and bbos. Yoogi's gave me the better offers than bbos but I still felt like I could make more money on ebay--and I did. I sold each item for about 15-20% more than the price I was quoted on both sites. So there's definitely potential to make more on ebay--BUT you can very easily be scammed on ebay. A lot of sellers will say that you shouldn't sell what you can't afford to lose. All a buyer has to do is claim that your bag is not authentic and it doesn't matter what papers you have to prove it. You could have a receipt and it wouldn't matter--once a claim is open for this type of thing it almost always ends in the buyer's favor and sometimes the buyer isn't even required to send the item back. Make sure you read up on these kinds of things before selling there. That said, having your bag authenticated is a good idea because honest buyers will be more likely to purchase from you--just don't expect it to protect you in the event of a case. Good luck!


I just got a low quote from Yoogis on a perfect condition NEVER used Chanel 2006 quilted patent double flap chain bag. I had it authenticated and estimated (value) just for kicks before I sent it to them. I new the bag was worth about 2600.00 because that how much its like is going for everywhere. Yoogies quoted me 1350 (sale price) (just over 900 for me on consignment). Was blown away. Thinking of selling it on Ebay for 1500, but then you have to take into account ebay will take 10% and Paypal will take there % and then worry about unhappy buyer (buyers remorse) and them wearing it before returning it to you....UGH


----------



## rainneday

JFKtoCDG said:


> I just got a low quote from Yoogis on a perfect condition NEVER used Chanel 2006 quilted patent double flap chain bag. I had it authenticated and estimated (value) just for kicks before I sent it to them. I new the bag was worth about 2600.00 because that how much its like is going for everywhere. Yoogies quoted me 1350 (sale price) (just over 900 for me on consignment). Was blown away. Thinking of selling it on Ebay for 1500, but then you have to take into account ebay will take 10% and Paypal will take there % and then worry about unhappy buyer (buyers remorse) and them wearing it before returning it to you....UGH



What about trying a site like Shop Hers?


----------



## doctorsparkles

myavang04 said:


> Just made my first purchase from Yoogi's tonight! i'm excited!


Awwwweee!  Yay!  I'm considering my first purchase through Yoogi's too!  Nervous but seems like they are the best so far online for pre-loved items


----------



## luvprada

Have purchased and sold thru Yoogi's and all experiences have been great.


----------



## BittyMonkey

doctorsparkles said:


> Awwwweee!  Yay!  I'm considering my first purchase through Yoogi's too!  Nervous but seems like they are the best so far online for pre-loved items




Nothing to be nervous about. It'll be fine.


----------



## Zojja

Someone can let me know if its theirs or not but I just grabbed a Chanel Black GST from Yoogis.  Funny though that they took it off the site pretty quick, I thought things stayed on the site for at least a couple days.   I know it was only a $500 difference between new and the 'like new' I ordered but I also figured I can check it out in person and see if I like it.  There is also talk of the GST being discontinued.


----------



## jellyv

Zojja said:


> Funny though that they took it off the site pretty quick, I thought things stayed on the site for at least a couple days.



Nope. When a good deal goes up at Yoogis, it's likely to fly out. A tremendous number of people scout out the new arrivals and act very quickly.


----------



## Modciti

rainneday said:


> What about trying a site like Shop Hers?


I definitely recommend selling on Shop-Hers...I received a $1,500 offer from Yoogi's on a practically new Hermes all leather Garden Party Tote (box, dustbag, receipt/all papers). So I listed it on Shop-Hers and received $2,700 (AFTER 18% fee plus shipping to CA).  Sales price was $3,395.  Took a month to sell bc they get less traffic, but so worth it.  Plus, no worries about returns/scammers!

With that said, buying on Yoogi's has been excellent.  I purchased several bags/shoes and loved every item


----------



## caannie

I love Yoogis! They are my first choice to buy from, since their prices are very competitive and they are VERY careful and thorough about how they rank the condition of their items. I have also sold them items, and I know something I might consider "Like new" might be "gently used" in their opinion, and I feel I'm pretty tough about determining usage of my bags. So that really gives me confidence that when I buy something from them and they say "like new" I can count on it to be! 


Sometimes their quotes are low, but usually I shop around and most consignment places give me about the same range for quotes. Sometimes they pleasantly surprise me by offering more, just depends. Anyway, they are great for buying and consigning.


----------



## 1Africa

After my extended research on line and reading this purse forum posts, I finely decided to go to check out  Yoogies on line and look around.
I found 1 bag that I was interested, Favorite MM as they advertised it that way, but after doing my home work (going on official LV site, and comparing the PM and MM) I realized that this bag was actually Favorite PM but sold as MM&#8230;Not sure if I trust the authentication system on Yoogies at this point.


----------



## louisluver10

Hello Ladies,

I was about to purchase a beautiful Sherwood PM in Blanc Corail off of Yoogi's. I live in Canada and am afraid to buy it VIA USPS because of the possible crazy brokerage fees or duties/taxes I will be charged. the bag is around 1400$ rounded up. I was wondering if anybodies experienced using this website to ship to canada and if they could tell me how much they ended up paying or if they have any information on it ! 

Much appreciated if any of you lovely ladies could help..


----------



## sslilac

Hello ladies,
I just wanted to post a quick reply and review about Yoogi's Closet. I just received my very gently preused LV Alma GM in Indian Rose and couldn't be more happier. I spoke to them on the phone about the authenticity of the item and any imperfections and everything was as was described over the phone and displayed on the website. I am very happy with their service and especially happy that I saved a lot of money on a stunning bag. I will be making another purchase from them in a near future.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I got a bag rejected from them, first time.   They said it was too used. Oh well.


----------



## aaedge1

miSsxhuStLer said:


> I haven't sold anything to them, but I recently bought a Marc Jacobs purse and was really impressed with the customer service and quick shipping.  It's definitely a reputable website


how long did it take for them to ship your item?


----------



## luvprada

aaedge1 said:


> how long did it take for them to ship your item?



They ship next day


----------



## Sklyler

I've ordered 2 LVs from Yoogie closet and am supper happy with the merchandise.  So far, I only trust preowned LV from this site. 

But now I'm looking for a Epi D'epaule bag, and I've been looking at Yoogie site everyday for the past couple months but couldn't find it on there. I did see those bags on LuxeDH  but I'm a little skeptical. 

Can someone recommend another trusted site like ,Yoogie? 

Thank you.
Skyler


----------



## AF29

I recently tried to sell a Gucci bag that was impeccable to Yoogies and was offered a very low amount.  I decided to decline their offer and while perusing on their site saw the same bag that I wanted to sell in inferior condition for 3x's as much as what they offered me, obviously they know their game and are making a big profit.  It's better to sell it on ebay and just put a reserve price on the item.


----------



## AF29

Sklyler said:


> I've ordered 2 LVs from Yoogie closet and am supper happy with the merchandise.  So far, I only trust preowned LV from this site.
> 
> But now I'm looking for a Epi D'epaule bag, and I've been looking at Yoogie site everyday for the past couple months but couldn't find it on there. I did see those bags on LuxeDH  but I'm a little skeptical.
> 
> Can someone recommend another trusted site like ,Yoogie?
> 
> Thank you.
> Skyler


Try Bag, Borrow or Steal --- or ---- Tradesy


----------



## BittyMonkey

Maybe Yoogis just has too high of an inventory at this point.


----------



## bakeacookie

Where is Yoogies? I'm thinking to sell to them, wondering where they are to judge how long it'll take for the bag to get to them.


----------



## MaliaNia

Yoogis is in Seattle.


----------



## luvprada

bakeacookie said:


> Where is Yoogies? I'm thinking to sell to them, wondering where they are to judge how long it'll take for the bag to get to them.



Go on their website and there is a section that has details about how to go about selling your bag  to Yoogi's. It is done on email with photos and they  provide their offer for you bag in 1 to 2 days hth


----------



## bakeacookie

MaliaNia said:


> Yoogis is in Seattle.







luvprada said:


> Go on their website and there is a section that has details about how to go about selling your bag  to Yoogi's. It is done on email with photos and they  provide their offer for you bag in 1 to 2 days hth




I already got an offer, I was just wondering how long it would take to get to them, haha.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

AF29 said:


> I recently tried to sell a Gucci bag that was impeccable to Yoogies and was offered a very low amount.  I decided to decline their offer and while perusing on their site saw the same bag that I wanted to sell in inferior condition for 3x's as much as what they offered me, obviously they know their game and are making a big profit.  It's better to sell it on ebay and just put a reserve price on the item.



If they already have the item in stock that you are selling, it will affect the price they offer you.  If the item they have currently in stock isn't selling, then it will also affect what they offer you.  If they aren't seeing enough demand for the item they already have in stock, then they might consider that your item might take a while to sell also.  I have normally found their offers fair when I have sold to them.  What they offer me tends to be dependent on how in demand the piece is, if they already have it in stock (and whether it is selling or not, etc).  And using Ebay worries me as I have heard to many stories of buyers screwing over the sellers by claiming the item was fake, the item was never received, etc.  So in those cases, the buyer gets their money back (and probably gets the bag too) and the seller is left with no money and no bag.  Happens way too often on Ebay for my comfort.  I'll take my assured money from Yoogis or Fashionphile then chancing being screwed out of any money on Ebay.


----------



## AF29

Cloudburst2000 said:


> If they already have the item in stock that you are selling, it will affect the price they offer you.  If the item they have currently in stock isn't selling, then it will also affect what they offer you.  If they aren't seeing enough demand for the item they already have in stock, then they might consider that your item might take a while to sell also.  I have normally found their offers fair when I have sold to them.  What they offer me tends to be dependent on how in demand the piece is, if they already have it in stock (and whether it is selling or not, etc).  And using Ebay worries me as I have heard to many stories of buyers screwing over the sellers by claiming the item was fake, the item was never received, etc.  So in those cases, the buyer gets their money back (and probably gets the bag too) and the seller is left with no money and no bag.  Happens way too often on Ebay for my comfort.  I'll take my assured money from Yoogis or Fashionphile then chancing being screwed out of any money on Ebay.


Thank you for the info.  I did not realize that the price offered could be affected if they have the item in stock,  and yes, I know that ebay does back up the sale, and there is a chance of a buyer claiming the item is fake.  Ebay is notorious for fake designer bags although they are cracking down on this problem more now.  I just feel that I am throwing away money if I sell it at the price that was offered by these second  hand internet shops.  The items I am selling are brand new they are in mint condition, so at this point, I will take a chance and listed on ebay or  I will just hold on to them even though I don't use them


----------



## hcmgrace

Yoogi's is legit. I actually know the owner's cousin so not to worry  much better than going off to eBay!


----------



## HotMama2007

AF29 said:


> Thank you for the info.  I did not realize that the price offered could be affected if they have the item in stock,  and yes, I know that ebay does back up the sale, and there is a chance of a buyer claiming the item is fake.  Ebay is notorious for fake designer bags although they are cracking down on this problem more now.  I just feel that I am throwing away money if I sell it at the price that was offered by these second  hand internet shops.  The items I am selling are brand new they are in mint condition, so at this point, I will take a chance and listed on ebay or  I will just hold on to them even though I don't use them



One tip I would give if you do sell on ebay is to provide proof of authenticity. If you don't have/want to provide a copy of a receipt pay to have it authenticated and provide a copy of that with your item. That way it's less likely someone will try the fake claim. One of the authenticators on one of the threads said they do this just to avoid a problem of authenticity on ebay.


----------



## hypnotiq

AF29 said:


> Thank you for the info.  I did not realize that the price offered could be affected if they have the item in stock,  and yes, I know that ebay does back up the sale, and there is a chance of a buyer claiming the item is fake.  Ebay is notorious for fake designer bags although they are cracking down on this problem more now.  I just feel that I am throwing away money if I sell it at the price that was offered by these second  hand internet shops.  The items I am selling are brand new they are in mint condition, so at this point, I will take a chance and listed on ebay or  I will just hold on to them even though I don't use them



You can also try shop-hers. When your item gets sold, you send it to their warehouse for them to assess; once it passes their assessment on authenticity and condition, they'll ship it to the buyer. You do not have to worry about returns. They do charge 18% fee which is higher than eBay but it's worth it IMO.


----------



## luvprada

bakeacookie said:


> I already got an offer, I was just wondering how long it would take to get to them, haha.



You can  get to them overnight or 2 day express mail. It depends on how much you want to pay for shipping


----------



## luvprada

hypnotiq said:


> You can also try shop-hers. When your item gets sold, you send it to their warehouse for them to assess; once it passes their assessment on authenticity and condition, they'll ship it to the buyer. You do not have to worry about returns. They do charge 18% fee which is higher than eBay but it's worth it IMO.



Ann's Fabulous Finds or Fashionphile are other options for quotes


----------



## susiequeued

I have a question to anyone who purchased from Yoogi's:

When you received your bag, did you do any additional cleaning/weatherproofing prep on your bag before using?

They say they clean and rejuvenate all of the items before reselling so I'm wondering if I can just start using the bag once it arrives or if I should take some time to weatherproof it before I start using.

Please let me know about your experience. Thanks a million!


----------



## luvprada

susiequeued said:


> I have a question to anyone who purchased from Yoogi's:
> 
> When you received your bag, did you do any additional cleaning/weatherproofing prep on your bag before using?
> 
> They say they clean and rejuvenate all of the items before reselling so I'm wondering if I can just start using the bag once it arrives or if I should take some time to weatherproof it before I start using.
> 
> Please let me know about your experience. Thanks a million!



I have never had to clean any items. I have purchased like new or gently used and they have been spotless and ready to wear.
As for waterproofing it would depend on the material whether I decided to weather proof or not. 
There is a care section on TPF for the different leathers where gals talk about whether they waterproof or not.
I did not waterproof caviar, calf or glazed calf, but have waterproofed lambskin.
It really is a personal preference whether to waterproof or not. I found the care thread very helpful.
I like to buy from Yoogi's as they have a 30 day return policy which definitely gives you time to see if the bag is right for you. HTH


----------



## MaliaNia

The item I purchased from Yoogis was also in like new condition.  No cleaning needed, and was in excellent condition when I received it.  I also had a positive experience when I returned an item.  No hassle and pain free.


----------



## bakeacookie

luvprada said:


> You can  get to them overnight or 2 day express mail. It depends on how much you want to pay for shipping



Is the non-expedited/ normal shipping to them free?


----------



## luvprada

bakeacookie said:


> Is the non-expedited/ normal shipping to them free?



They do not pay for shipping to them. Shipping is only free for purchase


----------



## susiequeued

luvprada said:


> I have never had to clean any items. I have purchased like new or gently used and they have been spotless and ready to wear.
> As for waterproofing it would depend on the material whether I decided to weather proof or not.
> There is a care section on TPF for the different leathers where gals talk about whether they waterproof or not.
> I did not waterproof caviar, calf or glazed calf, but have waterproofed lambskin.
> It really is a personal preference whether to waterproof or not. I found the care thread very helpful.
> I like to buy from Yoogi's as they have a 30 day return policy which definitely gives you time to see if the bag is right for you. HTH


It really helps! Thanks a bunch! 

I guess mine is a special case as I purchased a Hermes Herbag and I really don't want water stains on the Vache Hunter leather. I've been reading through the Hermes leather care thread and docride recommends a product that is a cleaner and protector in one. So I was wondering if Yoogi's already used something like that.


----------



## luvprada

I don't think they do pretreatment but you can definitely call or email and ask.


----------



## susiequeued

MaliaNia said:


> The item I purchased from Yoogis was also in like new condition.  No cleaning needed, and was in excellent condition when I received it.  I also had a positive experience when I returned an item.  No hassle and pain free.


Thank you for sharing! I am really looking forward to my item which I believe will arrive sometime next week. I am hoping to be able to take it out for a spin right away but at the same time don't want it to get any water stains or scratches due to the material characteristic (vache hunter).


----------



## susiequeued

luvprada said:


> I don't think they do pretreatment but you can definitely call or email and ask.


Yes I did email them to ask what products they used and whether they contain resin/wax/silicone so that I can determine how to clean/condition it later. Just wanted to see how everyone else's experience was.  I will see what they say!


----------



## luvprada

I would love to see a photo when you receive her


----------



## susiequeued

luvprada said:


> I would love to see a photo when you receive her


I will definitely post a photo once it arrives.


----------



## bakeacookie

luvprada said:


> They do not pay for shipping to them. Shipping is only free for purchase



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

I bought a flap from there and I had to clean it a bit, but it wasn't bad and I only cleaned some sections that needed it.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Is there an average percentage you get back when you sell to Yoogi's? Planning on selling some Louboutins.


----------



## yinnie484

I just purchased my first yoogis closet purse.  I've been wanting the louis vuitton damier canvas pochette ascot clutch. It's a rare large clutch from louis vuitton. I was bum when finding out they had discontinued all ascot. Thanks to everyone great review,  now I am excited for it to arrive. Will update once the item arrive


----------



## 1Africa

Hi there, I have a question regarding consignment. I'm considering selling my Speedy 35 damier azur and getting Speedy 30 Bandouliere also in dammer azur. I still love my bag but I really need the strap which would be very handy. Caring it in my hand around gets pretty tiring.  
I know of 3 stores that consign, yoogiescloset, therealreal and the fashiophile, out of those 3 which one would any of you recommend? I'm looking for excellent customer service, great price and over all great experience. Your help is much appreciated! many thanks! A


----------



## ccbaggirl89

1Africa said:


> Hi there, I have a question regarding consignment. I'm considering selling my Speedy 35 damier azur and getting Speedy 30 Bandouliere also in dammer azur. I still love my bag but I really need the strap which would be very handy. Caring it in my hand around gets pretty tiring.
> I know of 3 stores that consign, yoogiescloset, therealreal and the fashiophile, out of those 3 which one would any of you recommend? I'm looking for excellent customer service, great price and over all great experience. Your help is much appreciated! many thanks! A



just my experience...i have consigned with fashionphile and yoogis. fashionphile gives better quotes almost every time. their items sell faster. they pay out quickly. you ship your items for free back and forth. yoogis doesn't offer free shipping when you send them your stuff, they often change their quotes from email to when they see item. depending on what you give them it could take longer. i recommend fashionphile based on my own experiences, but i'd stick with those two. the real real have never used, but i have read threads where shoppers don't like them, so that would hurt sellers i imagine.


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm the opposite for yoogis vs fashionphile. 

Fashionphile took longer to give quotes and was lower than yoogis. 
They gave me a severely low, rather insulting offer, on my good condition item. 
Yoogis does give you a free shipping label, I didn't pay when I shipped them an item. 
I also did get the high end range of my quote, which I was happy with.


----------



## ptqcangel08

I have limited experience with both fashionphile and yoogi.  In both cases, my experience with them was positive.  Fashionphile gives better offers on bags than shoes.  Yoogi actually gave me very low offers on bags.  Fashionphile takes longer time to give you quoted and process payment.  Both of them give you free shipping labels do u don't have to pay.  

If the offers from yoogi and fashionphile were comparable, I would go with yoogi because they are more responsive and quicker at payment.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bakeacookie said:


> I'm the opposite for yoogis vs fashionphile.
> 
> Fashionphile took longer to give quotes and was lower than yoogis.
> They gave me a severely low, rather insulting offer, on my good condition item.
> Yoogis does give you a free shipping label, I didn't pay when I shipped them an item.
> I also did get the high end range of my quote, which I was happy with.



i wonder how long ago you used them?? i sent them something less than a month ago for consignment and it was not covered by free shipping, and they also do not offer free shipping for returns on their products. maybe they changed something?


----------



## bakeacookie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i wonder how long ago you used them?? i sent them something less than a month ago for consignment and it was not covered by free shipping, and they also do not offer free shipping for returns on their products. maybe they changed something?




Earlier this year can't remember the exact time I sent them something.


----------



## CarolinaShopper

I sold to yoogi's this week. I got the top of the range they quoted and free shipping labels. I did direct sale and they issued my check the next day.


----------



## 1Africa

1Africa said:


> Hi there, I have a question regarding consignment. I'm considering selling my Speedy 35 damier azur and getting Speedy 30 Bandouliere also in dammer azur. I still love my bag but I really need the strap which would be very handy. Caring it in my hand around gets pretty tiring.
> I know of 3 stores that consign, yoogiescloset, therealreal and the fashiophile, out of those 3 which one would any of you recommend? I'm looking for excellent customer service, great price and over all great experience. Your help is much appreciated! many thanks! A


Hello again. So I just go my quote from the Fashionphile. I sent it in last night and this morning it was in my inbox. I feel rather disappointed. Their offer of buyout was $350 or consignment est. for 450 to 550 for my Speedy 35, dammier azur, which is from 2012 and is going currently for $990. I think I will pass on that, but thank you all for your help. I may try yoogiescloset next


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

1Africa said:


> Hello again. So I just go my quote from the Fashionphile. I sent it in last night and this morning it was in my inbox. I feel rather disappointed. Their offer of buyout was $350 or consignment est. for 450 to 550 for my Speedy 35, dammier azur, which is from 2012 and is going currently for $990. I think I will pass on that, but thank you all for your help. I may try yoogiescloset next



Don't get discouraged. Why don't you try CoutureUSA and Anne's Fabulous Finds as well? Whenever I try to sell an item of mine, I try to get at least three different quotes.


----------



## 1Africa

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Don't get discouraged. Why don't you try CoutureUSA and Anne's Fabulous Finds as well? Whenever I try to sell an item of mine, I try to get at least three different quotes.



Thank you! I will definitely try others, this was just my first attempt.


----------



## Nikki_

1Africa said:


> Hello again. So I just go my quote from the Fashionphile. I sent it in last night and this morning it was in my inbox. I feel rather disappointed. Their offer of buyout was $350 or consignment est. for 450 to 550 for my Speedy 35, dammier azur, which is from 2012 and is going currently for $990. I think I will pass on that, but thank you all for your help. I may try yoogiescloset next





Wentworth-Roth said:


> Don't get discouraged. Why don't you try CoutureUSA and Anne's Fabulous Finds as well? Whenever I try to sell an item of mine, I try to get at least three different quotes.





1Africa said:


> Thank you! I will definitely try others, this was just my first attempt.



Do try CoutureUSA. As of late, they've given me far better quotes than Yoogi's or Fashionphile.

I agree with Wentworth-Roth, get several quotes and go from there. 

Good luck.


----------



## bsonnenberg

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i wonder how long ago you used them?? i sent them something less than a month ago for consignment and it was not covered by free shipping, and they also do not offer free shipping for returns on their products. maybe they changed something?




Are you outside of the US? They provide a free shipping label for you to print after you accept their quote, but only for domestic shipping


----------



## goldfish19

For those who have shopped at yoogi's and fashionphile:

I recently bought a bag from fashionphile and they require signature for the item so I had to pick it up a fedex location. It says on yoogi's website that they only require signature for items over $1000. Does anyone know which service they use and if they will deliver even without signature? I'm thinking of buying something that's less than $700.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Nikki_ said:


> Do try CoutureUSA. As of late, they've given me far better quotes than Yoogi's or Fashionphile.
> 
> I agree with Wentworth-Roth, get several quotes and go from there.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the CoutureUSA recommendation.  

Is anyone else having kind of bad luck with Yoogi's lately?  They've turned down three of my items for various reasons...one was 'condition' (ridiculous...it was in good shape), two were from 'we don't sell that style' (they sell the designer, but just felt the style wasn't hot).  I mean, not even on consignment?!

Fashionphile bought a couple of things straight out and I'm trying Couture USA for the Manolos and my Reed Krakoff Atlantique.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

goldfish19 said:


> For those who have shopped at yoogi's and fashionphile:
> 
> I recently bought a bag from fashionphile and they require signature for the item so I had to pick it up a fedex location. It says on yoogi's website that they only require signature for items over $1000. Does anyone know which service they use and if they will deliver even without signature? I'm thinking of buying something that's less than $700.



Yoogi's uses UPS only (no Fedex and no holding at UPS stores, only depots if you call and request that service). They require a signature for boxes over 1,000. they will not drop at all if over 1,000 but they have dropped my stuff that was like 800. in case you ever go above 1,000 they use a UPS service that restricts all options so even if you are a UPS member and want to reschedule/pick-up, etc. Yoogi's will not allow you to unless you call them and specifically request all restrictions be lifted. that takes 1-2 extra delivery days and you have to drive to a UPS depot for your package; no UPS stores are allowed. it is super inconvenient for me to order over $1,000 from Yoogi's because my driver comes when i'm at work. i love Yoogi's but FF has much better shipping options and will work with you and send it for free to FedEx stores. My workaround is that in my Yoogi's account I asked them to only ship to me w/the post office, which is so much easier to get. that's a special request though and you still have to sign. I get it's for security... but I wish they had more options.


----------



## goldfish19

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yoogi's uses UPS only (no Fedex and no holding at UPS stores, only depots if you call and request that service). They require a signature for boxes over 1,000. they will not drop at all if over 1,000 but they have dropped my stuff that was like 800. in case you ever go above 1,000 they use a UPS service that restricts all options so even if you are a UPS member and want to reschedule/pick-up, etc. Yoogi's will not allow you to unless you call them and specifically request all restrictions be lifted. that takes 1-2 extra delivery days and you have to drive to a UPS depot for your package; no UPS stores are allowed. it is super inconvenient for me to order over $1,000 from Yoogi's because my driver comes when i'm at work. i love Yoogi's but FF has much better shipping options and will work with you and send it for free to FedEx stores. My workaround is that in my Yoogi's account I asked them to only ship to me w/the post office, which is so much easier to get. that's a special request though and you still have to sign. I get it's for security... but I wish they had more options.




Thank you so much! I want to buy a bag that's about $700 but prefer that they deliver without signature as the post office does it all the time with no problem. If there's no one home, will they leave it or will they try to redeliver?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you so much! I want to buy a bag that's about $700 but prefer that they deliver without signature as the post office does it all the time with no problem. If there's no one home, will they leave it or will they try to redeliver?



i buy from yoogi's like... way too much, every time the bag is under 1,000 UPS drops it.


----------



## goldfish19

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i buy from yoogi's like... way too much, every time the bag is under 1,000 my postal guy just drops it (and so does UPS). if it's over 1000, both UPS or USPS signature/pick-up required. yours should just be dropped given the under 1K price.




Thanks again!! This definitely helped a lot


----------



## NYJEK

Hi. Has anyone consigned with Yoogi's recently? I saw that my bag was marked "recently sold" on Tuesday (02/23) but still have not received an email indicating that it was sold.


----------



## anthrosphere

I have a coupon $50 off $300 if anyone wants it. The code expires at the end of this month. Please PM me and let me know! Thanks!


----------



## anthrosphere

anthrosphere said:


> i have a coupon $50 off $300 if anyone wants it. The code expires at the end of this month. Please pm me and let me know! Thanks!



Taken.


----------



## LV_Diva

Yoogies closet DOES NOT SELL FAKES... how do I know? B/c I have taken in 2 of the MANY Louis Vuitton purses purchased from Yoogie's into the REAL LV store at the International Mall in Tampa for repair and they had zero issue with my bags. 
I was very happy to hear that yes they were real....

So Stop spreading lies...


----------



## jellyv

LV_Diva said:


> Yoogies closet DOES NOT SELL FAKES... how do I know? B/c
> 
> So Stop spreading lies...




Who is spreading lies? Who are you addressing?&#129300;


----------



## shyscarlet

First time trying to use Yoogis to sell a bag and a bit disappointed. A year and half old brand new Chanel python skin bag with tags on it for $4700 and Yoogis offered me $1100. Do you ladies have a recommendation for selling/consigning my bag? Its the pink version below:

 bragmybag.com/chanel-mini-python-bags-with-pearl/


----------



## jellyv

shyscarlet said:


> First time trying to use Yoogis to sell a bag and a bit disappointed. Do you ladies have a recommendation for selling/consigning my bag? /




All the usual consignment/selling venues. Have you done a search? TPF has many threads on selling and consigning, including the eBay thread.


----------



## Love Of My Life

shyscarlet said:


> First time trying to use Yoogis to sell a bag and a bit disappointed. A year and half old brand new Chanel python skin bag with tags on it for $4700 and Yoogis offered me $1100. Do you ladies have a recommendation for selling/consigning my bag? Its the pink version below:
> 
> bragmybag.com/chanel-mini-python-bags-with-pearl/


 

Have you tried Ann's Fabulous Finds & A Second Chance  (NYC) . There is a recent list of
consignment shops on the forum..

I'll see if I can locate the thread for you..

Under the general shoppping forum:

"Here's a huge list of consignment stores"


----------



## anthrosphere

shyscarlet said:


> First time trying to use Yoogis to sell a bag and a bit disappointed. A year and half old brand new Chanel python skin bag with tags on it for $4700 and Yoogis offered me $1100. Do you ladies have a recommendation for selling/consigning my bag? Its the pink version below:
> 
> bragmybag.com/chanel-mini-python-bags-with-pearl/



There's Fashionphile, but they tend to offer low prices so they can sell twice as high. Another choice is TheRealReal, but I never tried them before. I also heard CoutureUSA is also a good choice, but they are nowhere near as popular as Yoogi's and Fashionphile so they don't get a lot of traffic. I would not recommend them unless you don't mind having your bag sit in their store for several months (I have a bag consigned with them as they offered the highest for consignment (bought a bag for $490 and they offered $409), but sadly no one has scooped up my bag yet and it's been sitting there forever)).

And as someone said, Ann's Fabulous Finds is another option. Except you have to pay to ship the bag to them so they can inspect it. And if they don't like it, they will pay to ship it back to you. I find that to be such a hassle, honestly.

Definitely try TheRealReal and Fashionphile as they seem to be getting alot of traffic. And lots of traffic = more chances to get your bag sold. Good luck.


----------



## shyscarlet

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Nikki_

shyscarlet said:


> First time trying to use Yoogis to sell a bag and a bit disappointed. A year and half old brand new Chanel python skin bag with tags on it for $4700 and Yoogis offered me $1100. Do you ladies have a recommendation for selling/consigning my bag? Its the pink version below:
> 
> bragmybag.com/chanel-mini-python-bags-with-pearl/




I would recommend getting a quote from Fashionphile, BBOS and CoutureUSA. I've always gotten decent quotes in the past from them.

Not a fan (in regard to consigning) with Ann's FF, though.


----------



## mkmccormick1105

anthrosphere said:


> I have a coupon $50 off $300 if anyone wants it. The code expires at the end of this month. Please PM me and let me know! Thanks!


yes please!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shyscarlet said:


> First time trying to use Yoogis to sell a bag and a bit disappointed. A year and half old brand new Chanel python skin bag with tags on it for $4700 and Yoogis offered me $1100. Do you ladies have a recommendation for selling/consigning my bag? Its the pink version below:
> 
> bragmybag.com/chanel-mini-python-bags-with-pearl/



I think you were given good recommendations... Fashionphile, AFF, and Couture USA. You could also try to list it yourself on some sales sites (ebay, tradesy, etc.). I bought a brand new Gucci Disco for 900ish a few months ago and Yoogis offered 350 and Fashionphile offered about the same; thankfully the store took it back. I don't think women realize just how much they are overpaying for bags... when the time comes to sell you rarely get anything close to what you paid. Some people have lucky stories but most will not see a profit but loss, sorry to say.


----------



## CaviarChanel

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think you were given good recommendations... Fashionphile, AFF, and Couture USA. You could also try to list it yourself on some sales sites (ebay, tradesy, etc.). I bought a brand new Gucci Disco for 900ish a few months ago and Yoogis offered 350 and Fashionphile offered about the same; thankfully the store took it back. I don't think women realize just how much they are overpaying for bags... when the time comes to sell you rarely get anything close to what you paid. Some people have lucky stories but most will not see a profit but loss, sorry to say.



"I don't think women realize just how much they are overpaying for bags" - I agree, discovered this ugly truth two years back when I tried to downsize my designer bags co:cry:llection


----------



## Fgl11

If anyone has a coupon code they aren't using, please PM me!!


----------



## Andrea777

Springsale16


----------



## Andrea777

So would you all recommended getting xxl Mahina I bought from yoogiscloset authenticated again or do you 100% feel they are authentic?


----------



## anthrosphere

Andrea777 said:


> So would you all recommended getting xxl Mahina I bought from yoogiscloset authenticated again or do you 100% feel they are authentic?



Yoogi's is 100% Authentic. I've bought many bags from them (bought 3 LV's, one was an LV agenda, another is a clutch and a pochette which is on its way to me) and the bags are genuine and in beautiful condition. 

You are free to authenticate it here if you are not sure:  Authenticate This LV: read the rules & use the format in post 1.

 I've seen other posters authenticate a bag at YC and it always came out authentic. If you're not happy with the purchase, you can always return it. Their customer service is awesome and super friendly. So shop with confidence!!



Fgl11 said:


> If anyone has a coupon code they aren't using, please PM me!!



Yoogi's Closet is currently having an extra 15% off for their SALE items with code: *SPRINGSALE16*. Note that this code only works on items in their SALE section. Have fun! The code expires on 4/29.

Shop the sale section here: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/recently-reduced


----------



## lshcat

Andrea777 said:


> So would you all recommended getting xxl Mahina I bought from yoogiscloset authenticated again or do you 100% feel they are authentic?



I have personally seen 3 counterfeit items sold on Yoogi's over the years.. while rare, mistakes do happen. Same with Fashionphile, Malleries sellers, etc. Absolutely still get anything you can authenticated for 100% certainty!


----------



## Andrea777

lshcat said:


> I have personally seen 3 counterfeit items sold on Yoogi's over the years.. while rare, mistakes do happen. Same with Fashionphile, Malleries sellers, etc. Absolutely still get anything you can authenticated for 100% certainty!



Is there a authentication service better than others? I've used memes treasures and she was great and ***************** and authenticate4u but I was told my poupette was better than those?


----------



## Fgl11

Andrea777 said:


> Springsale16




Thanks!


----------



## Fgl11

anthrosphere said:


> Yoogi's is 100% Authentic. I've bought many bags from them (bought 3 LV's, one was an LV agenda, another is a clutch and a pochette which is on its way to me) and the bags are genuine and in beautiful condition.
> 
> You are free to authenticate it here if you are not sure:  Authenticate This LV: read the rules & use the format in post 1.
> 
> I've seen other posters authenticate a bag at YC and it always came out authentic. If you're not happy with the purchase, you can always return it. Their customer service is awesome and super friendly. So shop with confidence!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yoogi's Closet is currently having an extra 15% off for their SALE items with code: *SPRINGSALE16*. Note that this code only works on items in their SALE section. Have fun! The code expires on 4/29.
> 
> Shop the sale section here: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/recently-reduced




Thanks!


----------



## lshcat

Andrea777 said:


> Is there a authentication service better than others? I've used memes treasures and she was great and ***************** and authenticate4u but I was told my poupette was better than those?




I have seen personally that there are 1 or 2 more trustworthy (and with fewer errors) than others. (I'm a part-time volunteer authenticator.) In this case though with an auction listing or any online store item (like Yoogi's, is your sale link still available?) you can post it for free here in the LV shopping section ("Authenticate This.." thread)  to have it double-checked for peace of mind.


----------



## Andrea777

lshcat said:


> I have seen personally that there are 1 or 2 more trustworthy (and with fewer errors) than others. (I'm a part-time volunteer authenticator.) In this case though with an auction listing or any online store item (like Yoogi's, is your sale link still available?) you can post it for free here in the LV shopping section ("Authenticate This.." thread)  to have it double-checked for peace of mind.



Thanks. Sales link done. I get it today. I'll try to research which authenticator services are higher rated


----------



## eluxey

hotshot said:


> Have you tried Ann's Fabulous Finds & A Second Chance  (NYC) . There is a recent list of
> consignment shops on the forum..
> 
> I'll see if I can locate the thread for you..
> 
> Under the general shoppping forum:
> 
> "Here's a huge list of consignment stores"


We sell items to Yoogis from time to time.  Offered prices lately have been terrible.  I love exotics...so if there is a place on here to post pics etc. I would be interested in taking a peek.


----------



## Love Paris City

Hello, I am newbie here and my sister recommended me this site, and I have a question!

I consider to purchase at Yoogi closet a Chanel Watch J 12. It is costly purchase for me and concern for super fake...Is it possible??

Should I ****************** before buy it from Yoogi? Or Can I trust their authenticity for Chanel Watch J12? 

Can I ask ladies there anyone who bought J12 from Yoogi and how was the experience? 

I appreciate for your help! Thank you!


----------



## nova_girl

Love Paris City said:


> Hello, I am newbie here and my sister recommended me this site, and I have a question!
> 
> I consider to purchase at Yoogi closet a Chanel Watch J 12. It is costly purchase for me and concern for super fake...Is it possible??
> 
> Should I ****************** before buy it from Yoogi? Or Can I trust their authenticity for Chanel Watch J12?
> 
> Can I ask ladies there anyone who bought J12 from Yoogi and how was the experience?
> 
> I appreciate for your help! Thank you!



Welcome to the Purse Forum! Yoogi's is a reputable company and many of us have had excellent experiences with them, myself included. However, I recommend getting all pre-owned items authenticated even if you buy them from a reputable company because there is always a chance something slipped through the cracks, although I have not heard of that happening with Yoogi's. I hope that helps!


----------



## aaedge1

Love Paris City said:


> Hello, I am newbie here and my sister recommended me this site, and I have a question!
> 
> I consider to purchase at Yoogi closet a Chanel Watch J 12. It is costly purchase for me and concern for super fake...Is it possible??
> 
> Should I ****************** before buy it from Yoogi? Or Can I trust their authenticity for Chanel Watch J12?
> 
> Can I ask ladies there anyone who bought J12 from Yoogi and how was the experience?
> 
> I appreciate for your help! Thank you!


I've shopped Yoogi's a few times and have never had anything but awesome experiences. I've also never heard of anybody buying a fake from this website, but with such a costly purchase an extra authentication prior to purchasing wouldn't hurt. With that said, Yoogi's Closet and Lollipuff are the only 2 websites that I completely trust to buy from.


----------



## Love Paris City

aaedge1 said:


> I've shopped Yoogi's a few times and have never had anything but awesome experiences. I've also never heard of anybody buying a fake from this website, but with such a costly purchase an extra authentication prior to purchasing wouldn't hurt. With that said, Yoogi's Closet and Lollipuff are the only 2 websites that I completely trust to buy from.



Thank you so much!!! I feel relieved to hear from you and you have great experience with them!


----------



## CSamoylov

aaedge1 said:


> I've shopped Yoogi's a few times and have never had anything but awesome experiences. I've also never heard of anybody buying a fake from this website, but with such a costly purchase an extra authentication prior to purchasing wouldn't hurt. With that said, Yoogi's Closet and Lollipuff are the only 2 websites that I completely trust to buy from.


Yes, I've purchased from Yoogis a number of times without problems. Having purchased from many they are at the top of my list.


----------



## Love Paris City

nova_girl said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum! Yoogi's is a reputable company and many of us have had excellent experiences with them, myself included. However, I recommend getting all pre-owned items authenticated even if you buy them from a reputable company because there is always a chance something slipped through the cracks, although I have not heard of that happening with Yoogi's. I hope that helps!



Thank you so much for your answer! That so helpful! Yes it is very expensive purchase for me and I definitely will try authenticate anyway. I feel relieved and thankful to this helpful community and nice lady like you here! Thank you!


----------



## Fancypantsbags

I recently sent in my first handbag to be consigned by yoogis- agreed to the consignment price on Thursday- I know it is only Saturday but it is not listed yet and was wondering how long it takes


----------



## bjsim

I just recently consigned a hangbag with them on Tues.5/17 and it went live on Friday morning 5/20.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Anyone have a coupon code they aren't using? Thanks!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Fancypantsbags said:


> I recently sent in my first handbag to be consigned by yoogis- agreed to the consignment price on Thursday- I know it is only Saturday but it is not listed yet and was wondering how long it takes


I also sent a bag for consignment to Yoogi's.  It took about a week, saw it up yesterday and this morning it is gone off the site. I checked my account "quotes" and it says "waiting for pay-out".  Anyone know what that means?


----------



## Cloudburst2000

whiteswan1010 said:


> I also sent a bag for consignment to Yoogi's.  It took about a week, saw it up yesterday and this morning it is gone off the site. I checked my account "quotes" and it says "waiting for pay-out".  Anyone know what that means?


I am not positive, but Yoogi's gives the client a certain time period to return the bag.  Perhaps, you have to wait until this period has expired before they give you the money.  If the buyer returns the bag, then it will go back up on the website and Yoogi's refunds them their money so I would think you might not get paid until that waiting period is finished.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I am not positive, but Yoogi's gives the client a certain time period to return the bag.  Perhaps, you have to wait until this period has expired before they give you the money.  If the buyer returns the bag, then it will go back up on the website and Yoogi's refunds them their money so I would think you might not get paid until that waiting period is finished.


The payout meant  about 2 days for transaction to clear.  I was then paid.  Final.  Returns are on them.  Quality service.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm also looking for a coupon code. TIA!!


----------



## whiteswan1010

bjsim said:


> I just recently consigned a hangbag with them on Tues.5/17 and it went live on Friday morning 5/20.


Yoogi's a pleasure to deal with.  I get the highest quotes out of all of the consignment stores.  Am sending another bag!


----------



## fashion_victim9

They just offered me $120 for brand new YSL Tribute, around $200 for brand new Loubies and 220 for limited edition LV Speedy in very good condition. Are they kidding me?


----------



## shpahlc

Does anyone have any promo codes I can use? Other than for the sale items


----------



## whiteswan1010

fashion_victim9 said:


> They just offered me $120 for brand new YSL Tribute, around $200 for brand new Loubies and 220 for limited edition LV Speedy in very good condition. Are they kidding me?


Hello,you are talking about shoes  which is entirely different.  Make sure you love your shoes before you buy or try to sell them on ebay. You will only get a very small fraction back. Sorry about the LV Speedy, but
limited editions can be tough. "Like New" bags fetch the most money and it also depends on how "hot" the particular style is at the time. Again, I have tried  other consigners but Yoogi's offers the best prices on bags in my experience.


----------



## legaldiva

Does Yoogi's closet ever consider offers?


----------



## whiteswan1010

I don't think believe so but you can call their 800 number and ask.  I consigned 2 more like new handbags, they were put up on the site and both sold within 30 minutes!.  I'm thrilled.!.   For myself, experience with Yoogi's over the past month has been 100 percent positive and very professional. They are very friendly on the phone as well for questions.


----------



## michelle217

Looking for a Yoogi's coupon code for purchases under $500. I have one for over $500 if anyone needs it!


----------



## mundodabolsa

michelle217 said:


> Looking for a Yoogi's coupon code for purchases under $500. I have one for over $500 if anyone needs it!



Call them and ask for the other coupon, I have a strong feeling they will give you the one you'd prefer.  I called once because I had a code that was a few days expired and I thought I'd try begging for them to honor it and they didn't hesitate one second to issue me a new code.


----------



## chenmiji

Hi does anyone has promo codes for use please?  Intending to buy an exotic skin leather bag so a prom code would save me some $$ for sure.  Thanks!


----------



## anthrosphere

whiteswan1010 said:


> Yoogi's a pleasure to deal with.  I get the highest quotes out of all of the consignment stores.  Am sending another bag!


Wow, lucky you! I just sent them a quote for 2 items and they gave me $230 and $70 respectively. I was insulted at the latter price considering I paid $325 retail!! Disappointing!! I already sent quotes to theRealReal and Bag Borrow and Steal, hopefully they offer higher.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Has anyone noticed there are fewer items listed on their website lately ... Compare to Fashionhpile or the real real.  I wonder if this is temporary (due to summer break) or consignors prefer others ....


----------



## anthrosphere

Did you sign up for their newsletter? They are offering $75 off $500 right now for new subscribers.


----------



## anthrosphere

UPS stinks!!! I dropped off a package on Monday at 11 in the morning expecting these idiots to ship it on the same day, but it turns out my package sat at the UPS store for the whole weekend until Monday. Makes no sense, I always drop it off in the morning and the package usually leaves at around 8-9 pm that night. I'm expecting this package to deliver to Seattle by tomorrow but now it looks like I have to wait another 2 days. I hate UPS so much. I wish Yoogi's used FedEx or USPS.

And I think the UPS Customer Service Rep lied to me. He claimed the package was picked up on Friday and it shipped. Yeah, sure. If that was the case then how come the tracking isn't updating properly? I'm so upset.


----------



## whiteswan1010

anthrosphere said:


> UPS stinks!!! I dropped off a package on Monday at 11 in the morning expecting these idiots to ship it on the same day, but it turns out my package sat at the UPS store for the whole weekend until Monday. Makes no sense, I always drop it off in the morning and the package usually leaves at around 8-9 pm that night. I'm expecting this package to deliver to Seattle by tomorrow but now it looks like I have to wait another 2 days. I hate UPS so much. I wish Yoogi's used FedEx or USPS.
> 
> And I think the UPS Customer Service Rep lied to me. He claimed the package was picked up on Friday and it shipped. Yeah, sure. If that was the case then how come the tracking isn't updating properly? I'm so upset.


I shipped some bags to Yoogi's.  They use UPS GROUND.  Dont feel bad I'm in Florida and it took 9 days to get to Seattle including the weekend!


----------



## anthrosphere

whiteswan1010 said:


> I shipped some bags to Yoogi's.  They use UPS GROUND.  Dont feel bad I'm in Florida and it took 9 days to get to Seattle including the weekend!


...I'm in California and it takes TWO DAYS to reach Seattle. But thanks anyways....


----------



## NANI1972

If yoogis  has a sale or promotion and sells your bag for less than what you agreed to at the beginning of the consignment do you as the consignor also make less? So in other words if you consign  an item and they agreed to consign it for $1500 and then place the item on sale for $1200 are you were going to receive the percentage from the $1500 or the $1200?


----------



## whiteswan1010

NANI1972 said:


> If yoogis  has a sale or promotion and sells your bag for less than what you agreed to at the beginning of the consignment do you as the consignor also make less? So in other words if you consign  an item and they agreed to consign it for $1500 and then place the item on sale for $1200 are you were going to receive the percentage from the $1500 or the $1200?


Not sure, but they always gave me a range about a $100.00 difference - so maybe.  My bags sold fast so I don't know but I assume they will take their 30 per cent fee of the sale price.


----------



## NANI1972

whiteswan1010 said:


> Not sure, but they always gave me a range about a $100.00 difference - so maybe.  My bags sold fast so I don't know but I assume they will take their 30 per cent fee of the sale price.


 Thank you.


----------



## anthrosphere

So excited to see my bag, which has been in Yoogi's possession for just a couple days, end up in the Recently Sold tab!! I contacted YC about the payment and they told me my item is pending sale right now. But if the sale falls through I won't get my money. I hope everything goes well otherwise I'm going to be so bummed!! Crossing fingers!


----------



## whiteswan1010

anthrosphere said:


> So excited to see my bag, which has been in Yoogi's possession for just a couple days, end up in the Recently Sold tab!! I contacted YC about the payment and they told me my item is pending sale right now. But if the sale falls through I won't get my money. I hope everything goes well otherwise I'm going to be so bummed!! Crossing fingers!


don't worry - takes about 24-48 hours for transaction to clear.  You will get e-mail


----------



## NANI1972

For those who were paid by check for selling/consigning to yoogis, did yoogis ask for your SS#?


----------



## whiteswan1010

NANI1972 said:


> For those who were paid by check for selling/consigning to yoogis, did yoogis ask for your SS#?


NO - only the address where check should be mailed to.


----------



## maryg718

legaldiva said:


> Does Yoogi's closet ever consider offers?


Please post what they say!  I would like to do the same.


----------



## nova_girl

Just wanted to share my recent experience selling to Yoogi's. I submitted my quote online for 3 items and they responded in 3 business days. I declined two of the offers but accepted one of the direct buys. I shipped my items off and they sent me an email when they received them and gave me the final offer. I went to my account on their website to confirm acceptance of their offer (it was the highest in the range they gave me) and I got another email saying that the money would be sent to my Paypal account in 1-2 business days. The money was there the next day and it is now in my bank account. Very easy process and I would recommend selling with them.


----------



## whiteswan1010

nova_girl said:


> Just wanted to share my recent experience selling to Yoogi's. I submitted my quote online for 3 items and they responded in 3 business days. I declined two of the offers but accepted one of the direct buys. I shipped my items off and they sent me an email when they received them and gave me the final offer. I went to my account on their website to confirm acceptance of their offer (it was the highest in the range they gave me) and I got another email saying that the money would be sent to my Paypal account in 1-2 business days. The money was there the next day and it is now in my bank account. Very easy process and I would recommend selling with them.


I agree.  Great company to deal with.  I'm on my 4th bag selling to them now.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know how long it takes yoogis to send back an item when you have declined their consignment quote? Thank you


----------



## whiteswan1010

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes yoogis to send back an item when you have declined their consignment quote? Thank you


Their a a highly efficient company to do business with.  I think it will be shipped back to you via regular mail (like how you shipped it with their label) within 2 business days.


----------



## sariewing

Highly recommend yoogis


----------



## Dahls

I'm new to Yoogi's - can anyone tell me how often they have sales? I saw the $75 off $500 coupon, but do they ever do anything bigger or send out coupons? Thanks!!


----------



## katran26

I've done business with them a few times (as a seller) - highly recommended! They payout better than other sites. I just do transfer via PayPal, never had any issues.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Dahls said:


> I'm new to Yoogi's - can anyone tell me how often they have sales? I saw the $75 off $500 coupon, but do they ever do anything bigger or send out coupons? Thanks!!



With regards to sending out coupons, in my experience you get a coupon with your package every time you purchase something.


----------



## Lodpah

Wow this is helpful. I just sent them request for quotes on two brand new Celine shoes. I also uploaded my Gucci Disco Bag, a Louis bag and a few other stuff since I'm purging. Question, what is the difference between them buying direct or consignment?


----------



## Dahls

mundodabolsa said:


> With regards to sending out coupons, in my experience you get a coupon with your package every time you purchase something.


Thanks!


----------



## ProShopper1

Does anyone know if they'll be having any sales tomorrow for MLK?  There's a bag I'm eyeing but I'd want to spend a little less than it is priced. I know they have the spend $500 and you get $$ off but I'm looking for a bit more than that off.


----------



## luvprada

Lodpah said:


> Wow this is helpful. I just sent them request for quotes on two brand new Celine shoes. I also uploaded my Gucci Disco Bag, a Louis bag and a few other stuff since I'm purging. Question, what is the difference between them buying direct or consignment?



Direct means payment now. Consignment means payment when the bag actually sells. HTH


----------



## Lodpah

luvprada said:


> Direct means payment now. Consignment means payment when the bag actually sells. HTH


Thank you!


----------



## Shayy17

I've purchased with yoogis a number of times and have always been satisfied. Quick question though I just bought a Van Cleef item but no certificate of authenticity  how could I go about authenticating this piece (I know it costs a whole lot to for Van cleef to do it, and wouldn't be worth it considering the difference I could just get it from them). Anything cheaper? Or would you trust Yoogis so much so that you think it wouldn't need authenticating? (Does come with VCA bracelet box)


----------



## Nicoleb1

Yoogis does not have any Tivoli GMs in stock, so I am looking at Trendlee.  Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## cougster

What percentage return to you get from Yoogis. I have a lot of wallets, bags from LV Prada & Gucci that have sat in my closet unused around 5 years but FP takes 30% and I don't see that info listed on Yoogis


----------



## katran26

I need to do a shout-out to Yoogi's Closet - anyone here sell stuff to them? They do a direct purchase option, they're really great. I tried rebagg and got $100 less for the same item


----------



## TNgypsy

cougster said:


> What percentage return to you get from Yoogis. I have a lot of wallets, bags from LV Prada & Gucci that have sat in my closet unused around 5 years but FP takes 30% and I don't see that info listed on Yoogis



I think Yoogis takes 30% but their offer for your bag is the best I've seen. They'll give you an estimate of what you'll receive, less their fees. They've been spot on for me at payout. They'll usually give you the option of a direct purchase price or a consignment price (less their fees).


----------



## msjackson

This Goyard on Yoogis Closet is not authentic. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/goyard-black-coated-canvas-belvedere-saddle-bag.html


----------



## MamaSleepy

cougster said:


> What percentage return to you get from Yoogis. I have a lot of wallets, bags from LV Prada & Gucci that have sat in my closet unused around 5 years but FP takes 30% and I don't see that info listed on Yoogis


Did you end up using Yoogis to sell your goods? How did it go for you?


----------



## jill39

Hi all 
I am considering the consignment option versus the direct sale.  Has anyone done consignment with Yoogis?  I've always done direct pay but am tempted to consignment.  Any experience with this? 
TIA


----------



## whiteswan1010

jill39 said:


> Hi all
> I am considering the consignment option versus the direct sale.  Has anyone done consignment with Yoogis?  I've always done direct pay but am tempted to consignment.  Any experience with this?
> TIA


Yes I put 4 on consigment at yoogi's last year, because the payout is greater.  I got luck, bags were in like new condition and sold within hours.  Got my check from them in a few days.  Highly recommend this company and will only use them from now on.  My goodness, Ebay takes 20 percent, Yoogi's 30 percent.  I'll take 10 percent less all day long for a clean, honest no hassle deal!


----------



## jill39

I am a little nervous to consign with them.  Usually I just do a direct pay.  But the payout would be much greater with consignment.  So it is tempting.  It makes me feel better to know that you had a good experience.


----------



## whiteswan1010

jill39 said:


> I am a little nervous to consign with them.  Usually I just do a direct pay.  But the payout would be much greater with consignment.  So it is tempting.  It makes me feel better to know that you had a good experience.


@jill39 You can always change your mind and request a direct payout if the bag is not selling.


----------



## jill39

whiteswan1010 said:


> @jill39 You can always change your mind and request a direct payout if the bag is not selling.



Really?  That's great!  I wonder if they pay you at the lower end of the quoted range if you change it to direct sale.


----------



## whiteswan1010

jill39 said:


> Really?  That's great!  I wonder if they pay you at the lower end of the quoted range if you change it to direct sale.


Your direct payout quoted range depends until they actually see your bag.  You will get  the direct buy out quote when they get it and inspect. Call them, Customer Service very nice. I would give it 4 weeks maximum and if it hasn't sold ask for a direct buyout instead.  It's worth a try. Don't let it sit too long to be safe.


----------



## jill39

whiteswan1010 said:


> Your direct payout quoted range depends until they actually see your bag.  You will get  the direct buy out quote when they get it and inspect. Call them, Customer Service very nice. I would give it 4 weeks maximum and if it hasn't sold ask for a direct buyout instead.  It's worth a try. Don't let it sit too long to be safe.



I just called.  They were so nice!  I'm gonna try the consignment.  My plan is to wait two weeks after it is listed and then if they don't sell go to direct pay.  My bags are in new condition.  I honestly never used them--so sad.  Anyway-so I'm guessing they will sell pretty quickly.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## whiteswan1010

jill39 said:


> I just called.  They were so nice!  I'm gonna try the consignment.  My plan is to wait two weeks after it is listed and then if they don't sell go to direct pay.  My bags are in new condition.  I honestly never used them--so sad.  Anyway-so I'm guessing they will sell pretty quickly.  Thank you so much for your help!


Your welcome @jill39 - told you they were nice, and a well respected company.  they show their pictures and presentations so much better than fashionfile and the rest of them.  Good luck! .  PS.  There was an article written on them in Wall Street Journal or something like it, thumbs up.


----------



## MamaSleepy

jill39 said:


> I just called.  They were so nice!  I'm gonna try the consignment.  My plan is to wait two weeks after it is listed and then if they don't sell go to direct pay.  My bags are in new condition.  I honestly never used them--so sad.  Anyway-so I'm guessing they will sell pretty quickly.  Thank you so much for your help!


What bags are you selling on Yoogis? And, when?


----------



## prettykitty42090

I recently purchased a Givenchy wallet on a chain from Yoogi's Closet.  It was my first purchase from them.  Upon receipt of the purse, I immediately noticed the Givenchy lettering was crooked.  The C was not straight, and the HY sat slightly higher than the rest of the lettering.  I returned it immediately.  I've heard great things about Yoogie's, but now I'm hesitant to purchase any more purses from them.  Has anyone else bought a counterfeit from them before?


----------



## fashion_victim9

prettykitty42090 said:


> Upon receipt of the purse, I immediately noticed the Givenchy lettering was crooked.



did you professionally authenticate it or was it just your opinion? I don't think they sell fakes.


----------



## prettykitty42090

fashion_victim9 said:


> did you professionally authenticate it or was it just your opinion? I don't think they sell fakes.


I didn't get it professionally authenticated. But even with my untrained eye, the Givenchy sign was clearly crooked.  I've read articles on how that should be one of the main give aways for a fake. 

Also, another question.  I stumbled across this website: https://realstyle.therealreal.com/how-to-spot-a-real-givenchy-antigona-handbag/

Note #2 regarding the serial number.  I've noticed that most of the Antigona purses that Yoogi's closet sells has an additional letter in the middle.  Can anyone explain this to me?  I'm just very paranoid about purchasing another fake


----------



## Cismith

prettykitty42090 said:


> I didn't get it professionally authenticated. But even with my untrained eye, the Givenchy sign was clearly crooked.  I've read articles on how that should be one of the main give aways for a fake.
> 
> Also, another question.  I stumbled across this website: https://realstyle.therealreal.com/how-to-spot-a-real-givenchy-antigona-handbag/
> 
> Note #2 regarding the serial number.  I've noticed that most of the Antigona purses that Yoogi's closet sells has an additional letter in the middle.  Can anyone explain this to me?  I'm just very paranoid about purchasing another fake





prettykitty42090 said:


> I didn't get it professionally authenticated. But even with my untrained eye, the Givenchy sign was clearly crooked.  I've read articles on how that should be one of the main give aways for a fake.
> 
> Also, another question.  I stumbled across this website: https://realstyle.therealreal.com/how-to-spot-a-real-givenchy-antigona-handbag/
> 
> Note #2 regarding the serial number.  I've noticed that most of the Antigona purses that Yoogi's closet sells has an additional letter in the middle.  Can anyone explain this to me?  I'm just very paranoid about purchasing another fake


Actually, they have sold fakes. Somebody posted about it here a while ago.


----------



## Cismith

Here...it’s a blatantly fake Goyard. They’ve since removed the page from their site.


----------



## flamesniper95051

Out of curiousity - how often does Yoogi's closet drop their prices to go on sale? Fashionphile does every 30 days like clockwork, but never saw formal indication on Yoogi's.


----------



## ProShopper1

flamesniper95051 said:


> Out of curiousity - how often does Yoogi's closet drop their prices to go on sale? Fashionphile does every 30 days like clockwork, but never saw formal indication on Yoogi's.



As far as I know they don't. They'll have limited time additional discounts (sometimes site wide, sometimes just on sale, etc), but everything doesn't eventually get marked down like on Fashionphile.


----------



## SnowWhite92

Question for any Yoogi’s Consignors. My listing mysteriously disappeared while they were running their site wide 15% off sale Thursday- Monday. Suddenly, now the sale is over it’s back up. Is this usual for consignment?

It seems sort of slimy to pull listings so that they’re not subject to your “site wide” promotion.


----------



## ProShopper1

SnowWhite92 said:


> Question for any Yoogi’s Consignors. My listing mysteriously disappeared while they were running their site wide 15% off sale Thursday- Monday. Suddenly, now the sale is over it’s back up. Is this usual for consignment?
> 
> It seems sort of slimy to pull listings so that they’re not subject to your “site wide” promotion.


Unfortunately that doesn't surprise me. They used to be very coupon friendly but sometime last year they changed their tune. I had called to ask why and their actual response was that they sell enough items without coupons so they don't really see the point in having them. I'm honestly surprised they didn't pull a Fashionphile and only have the discount on sale items (definitely lost a sale from me on that one). But maybe they kind of did-if your item was pulled in sure others were too.


----------



## SnowWhite92

ProShopper1 said:


> Unfortunately that doesn't surprise me. They used to be very coupon friendly but sometime last year they changed their tune. I had called to ask why and their actual response was that they sell enough items without coupons so they don't really see the point in having them. I'm honestly surprised they didn't pull a Fashionphile and only have the discount on sale items (definitely lost a sale from me on that one). But maybe they kind of did-if your item was pulled in sure others were too.



That’s really unfortunate. A large reason to buy from these outlets is the price difference. I may call and ask for a payout just to be done with it.


----------



## Mcandy

I thought they are a reputable seller?


----------



## k5ml3k

purpurri said:


> my first purchase from Yoogi's fake Chanel Coco Neige jacket. Hope to return in asap.
> View attachment 4490484
> View attachment 4490485
> View attachment 4490486
> View attachment 4490487
> View attachment 4490488
> View attachment 4490489
> View attachment 4490490



Oh wow! They resisted this today


----------



## Happycantwait

Anyone have any experience with them?  Good or bad?  

Thanks


----------



## gymangel812

I've done it, both consigning and buy out. Easy process. Would def recommend.


----------



## Venice04

I consigned two bags to Yoogis Closet. My first bag sold on the first day and my second bag sold two days later.  I made more than what I paid for them.  It was an easy process.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

I'd be interested to know if anyone has a preference for consignment vs. buyout with Yoogi's and why.  Obviously with consignment you get paid more, but I used to sell exclusively to The RealReal and got screwed over so many times so it's left a bad taste in my mouth.  For a lot of items they would tack on the 20% discount as soon as it was listed, and things would often take forever to sell (usually only once they'd dropped the price considerably).  I started selling mostly to FP and Rebag a couple of months ago and haven't looked back.  So I am curious as to whether the average Yoogi's consignment experience is similar to what @Venice04 described or if it's more like my TRR disasters.


----------



## daevy

Hello!

I've never sold anything to YC (my only selling experience is with Fashionphile), but I'm considering requesting a quote from them.
Before that, however, I'd like opinions on them and their selling/payment processes. I read that they have check and PayPal options as ways to send payment. How does it work with PP? Do they send payment as Goods & Services or otherwise? I ask because I've also read that in theory the seller wouldn't pay PP fees (as Fashionphile apparently charges).
Any insights?

Thank you in advance, truly appreciate your help!


----------



## indiaink

daevy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've never sold anything to YC (my only selling experience is with Fashionphile), but I'm considering requesting a quote from them.
> Before that, however, I'd like opinions on them and their selling/payment processes. I read that they have check and PayPal options as ways to send payment. How does it work with PP? Do they send payment as Goods & Services or otherwise? I ask because I've also read that in theory the seller wouldn't pay PP fees (as Fashionphile apparently charges).
> Any insights?
> 
> Thank you in advance, truly appreciate your help!


On their web site, under "Selling", "Payments" I found this:


*Fast Payment*
Payment is sent within 1-2 business days. We offer payment by check, PayPal (no fees!), and Yoogi's Closet Gift Certificate.


----------



## youngster

I've sold several items to Yoogi's and received payment via Paypal.  I've never been charged any fees which I really appreciate.


----------



## buffalogal

Just sold three small items to them and had payment via PayPal (no fees) the day after they received them. First sale to them - was smooth!


----------



## daevy

indiaink said:


> On their web site, under "Selling", "Payments" I found this:
> 
> 
> *Fast Payment*
> Payment is sent within 1-2 business days. We offer payment by check, PayPal (no fees!), and Yoogi's Closet Gift Certificate.


Thank you! Yes, I read that - I was mostly confused whether the no fees thing means they’ll send the payment NOT via Goods and Services (because if they did, then I’d have to pay a fee from my understanding).
It was unclear to me how that works.


----------



## daevy

youngster said:


> I've sold several items to Yoogi's and received payment via Paypal.  I've never been charged any fees which I really appreciate.





buffalogal said:


> Just sold three small items to them and had payment via PayPal (no fees) the day after they received them. First sale to them - was smooth!



thank you both! Would you be able to tell me, if you remember, from your transaction history if they sent payment via Goods & Services or not?
In my understanding, if they did, then I’d have to pay a fee, but if there are no fees…

This only really matters to me because of the new taxes threshold. I don’t want to get a form from PP, even though technically I shouldn’t owe any taxes on things I’m already selling at a loss. I just don’t need the extra work.

Thank you so much!


----------



## francesmonique

I see no one has posted or responded in this thread in a year but I hope this post gets some attention. I have just received some quotes on some items from Yoogis. The consignment price is considerably higher than direct buyout. One of the items is discontinued so I'd like to go the consignment route but as others have asked, is it similar to TRR where they have sales and discount codes that bring down the price? Would love to hear from those that have experience consigning with Yoogis.


----------



## Happyish

I once sold a Dior bag to Yoogi's. It was my first experience with them. I was unaware they did consignment (this was years ago).
It was new in the box. I provided photos, they provided a quote and I sent it in.
_After_ it was received, they sent me an additional check for $500. There was no explanation but I assumed it was because it was in better condition than they assumed it was (it really was new in the box).
They could have said and done nothing further--just accepted the bag at the agreed-upon price. Instead, they went the extra mile. I will forever be grateful and impressed by their integrity.
Yoogi's is a small firm. I would work with them any day over TRR.


----------



## Happyish

francesmonique said:


> I see no one has posted or responded in this thread in a year but I hope this post gets some attention. I have just received some quotes on some items from Yoogis. The consignment price is considerably higher than direct buyout. One of the items is discontinued so I'd like to go the consignment route but as others have asked, is it similar to TRR where they have sales and discount codes that bring down the price? Would love to hear from those that have experience consigning with Yoogis.


Why don't you ask Yoogi's about their sale and discount policy and if they have sales and discounts, at what point are they imposed, do they absorb any portion of their promotions and how much is deducted from the consignment price. They should let you know--it's your money and there should be transparency when it comes to consigning.


----------



## boulderali

I’ve bought from Yoogi’s Closet only and it was a good experience. I agree with a previous post about The Real Real. The 20% coupon is great if you’re shopping but not selling. My things took forever and then they’d keep marking down the price. Does anyone have suggestions where to sell bags?


----------



## Happyish

boulderali said:


> I’ve bought from Yoogi’s Closet only and it was a good experience. I agree with a previous post about The Real Real. The 20% coupon is great if you’re shopping but not selling. My things took forever and then they’d keep marking down the price. Does anyone have suggestions where to sell bags?


I've had better luck with Fashionphile than with TRR.


----------



## boulderali

Thanks! Ive bought from them and I’ve gotten quotes from them on purses. I thought their quotes were a little low for the sell now price so I didn’t accept. I sold a Chanel bag last year on EBay and although I got an amazing price, I ended up paying over $200 in fees and delivery insurance. I probably did something wrong because it was my first and only online sale of a purse!


----------



## francesmonique

boulderali said:


> Thanks! Ive bought from them and I’ve gotten quotes from them on purses. I thought their quotes were a little low for the sell now price so I didn’t accept. I sold a Chanel bag last year on EBay and although I got an amazing price, I ended up paying over $200 in fees and delivery insurance. I probably did something wrong because it was my first and only online sale of a purse!


The fees and shipping all add up. I’m a clothes reseller and do free shipping on my items and it adds up. I avoid selling my own bags because on high value items the 20% fees are killer!


----------



## natalieh38

I’ve been selling to yoogis closet for years. 8/10 times I’m paid within a day after the final offer. Two times it was 2 days after the final offer. This is the first time 2 days has passed, the website says quote paid, but I have NOT received pay. I’m worried now.


----------



## caannie

natalieh38 said:


> I’ve been selling to yoogis closet for years. 8/10 times I’m paid within a day after the final offer. Two times it was 2 days after the final offer. This is the first time 2 days has passed, the website says quote paid, but I have NOT received pay. I’m worried now.


I think they are a day behind this week. Usually my items are checked in the day after they arrive, and this time it took 2 days. Once you accept their offer it usually takes 2 to 3 business days for them to issue payment. Since it's the weekend you probably won't see anything until Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Yoogiscloset has always been very reliable and I have no doubt you will get paid. I've been sending them a lot of things the last few weeks. Sometimes they're just slower than others. Could be someone's on vacation. They used to send out emails saying that payment had been initiated, but I think those confused people because then it would still take them 2 days to actually issue the payment to PayPal.


----------



## catonabridge

Happyish said:


> I once sold a Dior bag to Yoogi's. It was my first experience with them. I was unaware they did consignment (this was years ago).
> It was new in the box. I provided photos, they provided a quote and I sent it in.
> _After_ it was received, they sent me an additional check for $500. There was no explanation but I assumed it was because it was in better condition than they assumed it was (it really was new in the box).
> They could have said and done nothing further--just accepted the bag at the agreed-upon price. Instead, they went the extra mile. I will forever be grateful and impressed by their integrity.
> Yoogi's is a small firm. I would work with them any day over TRR.



Um, wow! That is integrity. It feels unheard of in this business. Crazy.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

francesmonique said:


> I see no one has posted or responded in this thread in a year but I hope this post gets some attention. I have just received some quotes on some items from Yoogis. The consignment price is considerably higher than direct buyout. One of the items is discontinued so I'd like to go the consignment route but as others have asked, is it similar to TRR where they have sales and discount codes that bring down the price? Would love to hear from those that have experience consigning with Yoogis.


Yoogis rarely has sales and I haven’t seen any coupon codes in a long time…It depends on what your item is, it could sell quickly. You should get your consignment price range…I have both consigned and done the direct purchase from Yoogis…


----------



## caannie

Yoogiscloset owed me a payment for something that got checked in at the end of last week. With the holiday weekend I expected payment tomorrow or Wednesday. I just got an email from PayPal that I've been paid today! Paying on the 4th of July! Now that's service.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

caannie said:


> Yoogiscloset owed me a payment for something that got checked in at the end of last week. With the holiday weekend I expected payment tomorrow or Wednesday. I just got an email from PayPal that I've been paid today! Paying on the 4th of July! Now that's service.


I only sell to Yoogis and Couture USA and both are very quick with their payments. I also get the amount I’m quoted. It doesn’t change once they get the item….


----------



## rissadee

youngster said:


> I've sold several items to Yoogi's and received payment via Paypal.  I've never been charged any fees which I really appreciate.


I just started selling items through them. They've been great and quick, too. Do you know how it's handled as far as taxes at the end of the year? I haven't made any gains, but will I need to show I didn't make money on them (sold for less than I paid) to the IRS?


----------



## youngster

rissadee said:


> I just started selling items through them. They've been great and quick, too. Do you know how it's handled as far as taxes at the end of the year? I haven't made any gains, but will I need to show I didn't make money on them (sold for less than I paid) to the IRS?



If you've sold more than $600 worth of items, they have to send you a form K-1.  You then report the sales proceeds on your tax return as something like "Sale of Personal Goods" and likely will also either disclose your original cost basis or just show your cost basis as the same amount of your sales proceeds which will result in a zero gain/loss so no impact on your taxes whatsoever. I haven't done this yet or seen the forms, as the rules just went into effect for 2022, but this is how I anticipate that it will work.   (Of course, if you are selling items for a profit, it's a different matter.)  

It's going to be such a pain though, for people like us, who are just selling personal items at a loss and not running a business.  Keep your receipts and documentation of your proceeds plus your cost basis for your items if at all possible with your tax return documents and support, in the unlikely event you are questioned about the transactions.


----------



## rissadee

youngster said:


> If you've sold more than $600 worth of items, they have to send you a form K-1.  You then report the sales proceeds on your tax return as something like "Sale of Personal Goods" and likely will also either disclose your original cost basis or just show your cost basis as the same amount of your sales proceeds which will result in a zero gain/loss so no impact on your taxes whatsoever. I haven't done this yet or seen the forms, as the rules just went into effect for 2022, but this is how I anticipate that it will work.   (Of course, if you are selling items for a profit, it's a different matter.)
> 
> It's going to be such a pain though, for people like us, who are just selling personal items at a loss and not running a business.  Keep your receipts and documentation of your proceeds plus your cost basis for your items if at all possible with your tax return documents and support, in the unlikely event you are questioned about the transactions.


Thank you! That is helpful.


----------



## LemonDrop

I have been excited to sell with Yoogies recently. Of my last 2 LV sales I got 80% of my original purchase price on one and 100% of my original purchase price on the other. I just submitted a third LV item. A 2019 Speedy 35 DA in great shape (just like the other 2 items).  I was quoted approximately $450 buyout and $550 consignment.   The bag is $1600 now US. I am like is this a mistake?  Is it because it's DA ?? I will gladly keep the bag.


----------



## LemonDrop

well I just contacted them to see why the very low estimates - even on consignment.  We will see if I get a response.  I like the bag. Am I the only one?


----------



## Ylesiya

Hi all, I sent a parcel to Yoogi's closet with the items from two quotes, indicated inside the package. I am overseas, the parcel was sent with DHL Express (I contacted Yoogi beforehand to make sure they can accept DHL express and they said yes).
The shipment was delivered on Thursday before noon but the status in the quotes is still "waiting for the items to arrive". I wrote an email to them on Friday to confirm the items were received but no response. I sent another one recently but I am starting to get concerned. 
Is this normal? From what I understood they have to be quite quick in acknowledging reception of the items?


----------



## caannie

Ylesiya said:


> Hi all, I sent a parcel to Yoogi's closet with the items from two quotes, indicated inside the package. I am overseas, the parcel was sent with DHL Express (I contacted Yoogi beforehand to make sure they can accept DHL express and they said yes).
> The shipment was delivered on Thursday before noon but the status in the quotes is still "waiting for the items to arrive". I wrote an email to them on Friday to confirm the items were received but no response. I sent another one recently but I am starting to get concerned.
> Is this normal? From what I understood they have to be quite quick in acknowledging reception of the items?


It's normal for them to take two or three days to check an item in. I had an item arrived there last Thursday and it was checked in Monday. The next email you receive will be their offer for the item.


----------



## Aurora2015

youngster said:


> If you've sold more than $600 worth of items, they have to send you a form K-1.  You then report the sales proceeds on your tax return as something like "Sale of Personal Goods" and likely will also either disclose your original cost basis or just show your cost basis as the same amount of your sales proceeds which will result in a zero gain/loss so no impact on your taxes whatsoever. I haven't done this yet or seen the forms, as the rules just went into effect for 2022, but this is how I anticipate that it will work.   (Of course, if you are selling items for a profit, it's a different matter.)
> 
> It's going to be such a pain though, for people like us, who are just selling personal items at a loss and not running a business.  Keep your receipts and documentation of your proceeds plus your cost basis for your items if at all possible with your tax return documents and support, in the unlikely event you are questioned about the transactions.


Beyond helpful. Thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LemonDrop said:


> I have been excited to sell with Yoogies recently. Of my last 2 LV sales I got 80% of my original purchase price on one and 100% of my original purchase price on the other. I just submitted a third LV item. A 2019 Speedy 35 DA in great shape (just like the other 2 items).  I was quoted approximately $450 buyout and $550 consignment.   The bag is $1600 now US. I am like is this a mistake?  Is it because it's DA ?? I will gladly keep the bag.


Maybe it's the size--35 is pretty large these days since most people buy the small, mini and nano bags, still. I don't think DA would matter much unless it's dirty, that print is just as loved as the others.


----------



## Ylesiya

caannie said:


> It's normal for them to take two or three days to check an item in. I had an item arrived there last Thursday and it was checked in Monday. The next email you receive will be their offer for the item.



Thank you very much, I really started to get worried as I thought they would be really fast! Fingers crossed they will acknowledge reception on Monday!


----------



## onlyk

LemonDrop said:


> I have been excited to sell with Yoogies recently. Of my last 2 LV sales I got 80% of my original purchase price on one and 100% of my original purchase price on the other. I just submitted a third LV item. A 2019 Speedy 35 DA in great shape (just like the other 2 items).  I was quoted approximately $450 buyout and $550 consignment.   The bag is $1600 now US. I am like is this a mistake?  Is it because it's DA ?? I will gladly keep the bag.


probably combination of the size and print and also how much wear is very much effect the price too, such as say, I wouldn't mind buy a Speedy 35 classic in Monogram or Ebene print, but 35, several times i bought them for very low prices in very good condition.


----------



## Ylesiya

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you very much, I really started to get worried as I thought they would be really fast! Fingers crossed they will acknowledge reception on Monday!



Just an update to this: they checked in my items on Monday and I accepted all their offers which were better than their lowest estimated ones. Still waiting on my PayPal payment though but I think this should not be an issue. Quite pleased at this point in time, especially after dealing with Fashionphile and their offensive quotes and unreasonable returns.


----------



## MAGJES

LemonDrop said:


> I have been excited to sell with Yoogies recently. Of my last 2 LV sales I got 80% of my original purchase price on one and 100% of my original purchase price on the other. I just submitted a third LV item. A 2019 Speedy 35 DA in great shape (just like the other 2 items).  I was quoted approximately $450 buyout and $550 consignment.   The bag is $1600 now US. I am like is this a mistake?  Is it because it's DA ?? I will gladly keep the bag.


I’ve always read on the forum that Yoogre’s gave great quotes so I sent out pics of a bag to 4 different consignment sites including Yoogie’s…….three gave me very similar quotes ($18 to 20K)……except Yoogis……their quote was only $8k. A couple of thousand would have been understandable but almost over 10k difference was odd. I’d love to have an explanation as to how they determined their underwhelming quote.


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> I’ve always read on the forum that Yoogre’s gave great quotes so I sent out pics of a bag to 4 different consignment sites including Yoogie’s…….three gave me very similar quotes ($18 to 20K)……except Yoogis……their quote was only $8k. A couple of thousand would have been understandable but almost over 10k difference was odd. I’d love to have an explanation as to how they determined their underwhelming quote.


I always read this as well, that people get reasonable quotes from them, I have sent photos to them a few times for quotes, and each time I swear them off for the next year or so because they are always about 30-50% lower than others ($3-6k difference).


----------



## GoStanford

Agree that Yoogi's doesn't always give the highest quotes, but I often choose them anyway because of the quality of service.  I also feel like they do a lot to photograph the items and showcase them as well as possible.  I've noticed small errors in the listings such as the name of the artist of a scarf, or something like that, but nothing I couldn't research on my own.  As a buyer, I think the service is outstanding as is the 30-day return policy on most items.  I think only specific Hermes bags fall outside of this policy as 7-day, but still returnable.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MAGJES said:


> I’ve always read on the forum that Yoogre’s gave great quotes so I sent out pics of a bag to 4 different consignment sites including Yoogie’s…….three gave me very similar quotes ($18 to 20K)……except Yoogis……their quote was only $8k. A couple of thousand would have been understandable but almost over 10k difference was odd. I’d love to have an explanation as to how they determined their underwhelming quote.


Was it for consignment or buyout? I have noticed that Yoogis does very well with some brands and not-so-great with others. They are definitely not the place to sell B/K/C and other high-end jewelry items since buyers don't go to them for those items. Just certain things do better on their site than others and they likely know that and quote accordingly. Did you try Ann's Fab Finds? She does the ultra-lux stuff and it sells much better with her. I did sell a bag with consignment about 3 weeks ago on Yoogis -- they listed it for 10K (it took over a month to sell) and my cut was close to 8300. FP had offered 3k?! So quotes definitely vary and you have to shop around.


----------



## thundercloud

nicole0612 said:


> I always read this as well, that people get reasonable quotes from them, I have sent photos to them a few times for quotes, and each time I swear them off for the next year or so because they are always about 30-50% lower than others ($3-6k difference).


My experience has been the same. I can't even remember the last time I got a good quote from them. But their selling prices are usually much more reasonable than other sites, so I figure I can't have it both ways (sell for high quotes and buy for lower prices). They have to make money somewhere.


----------



## nicole0612

My experience has been the same. I can't even remember the last time I got a good quote from them. But their selling prices are usually much more reasonable than other sites, so I figure I can't have it both ways (sell for high quotes and buy for lower prices). They have to make money somewhere.


This is true I think. I have not purchased from them, but when I have done Google research on items I am interested in in general, sometimes their previously sold items will come up and they always seem like they were great deals.


----------



## caannie

Is anyone else having major technical issues with their website? It may just be their mobile site, but I can't get new arrivals to load. I haven't been able to browse for a couple of days. It looks like they moved to a new server and all of my favorites disappeared.


----------



## GoStanford

caannie said:


> Is anyone else having major technical issues with their website? It may just be their mobile site, but I can't get new arrivals to load. I haven't been able to browse for a couple of days. It looks like they moved to a new server and all of my favorites disappeared.


I’ve been using the desktop site and it has been working for me


----------



## Ylesiya

caannie said:


> Is anyone else having major technical issues with their website? It may just be their mobile site, but I can't get new arrivals to load. I haven't been able to browse for a couple of days. It looks like they moved to a new server and all of my favorites disappeared.



I think they've been upgrading. Now the quote interface is different: each item is assigned it's own number and you can upload more photos. It's more like fashionphile now. Although I've always wondered how one can do a reasonable assessment of the item based on only two pics you were able to upload! 

On my side I did quite well selling my first batch of items to them but everything else I uploaded afterwards got quoted very low.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Is anyone else having major technical issues with their website? It may just be their mobile site, but I can't get new arrivals to load. I haven't been able to browse for a couple of days. It looks like they moved to a new server and all of my favorites disappeared.


It must still be having issues -- I ordered something this past Tuesday and was provided a tracking number saying it was shipped and a confirmation (like 10am) and then by 5pm I'd received a letter saying my order was cancelled because the item had already been sold at my time of purchase, and the 'glitch in our website didn't catch it.' They weren't very apologetic and it was a bummer -- I wonder how often other people have been double or triple sold an item since their website change. I really dislike the new page--the items look super big and they don't load the new arrivals properly. I'm using regular desktop site btw.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It must still be having issues -- I ordered something this past Tuesday and was provided a tracking number saying it was shipped and a confirmation (like 10am) and then by 5pm I'd received a letter saying my order was cancelled because the item had already been sold at my time of purchase, and the 'glitch in our website didn't catch it.' They weren't very apologetic and it was a bummer -- I wonder how often other people have been double or triple sold an item since their website change. I really dislike the new page--the items look super big and they don't load the new arrivals properly. I'm using regular desktop site btw.


Yeah, I'm not liking their new site design either, lets not even talk about the look of it, there are several issues: 1. no price range 2. checking out is not stable (had charged my card 3 times! to get through 1 order) 3. I think by using the new site design Yoogi actually have more "left overs" and more returns because now people are either buy the first thing they saw and grab and go and later returns it, or they will not look at items neither new nor like new, and items either sell in the first 3 days or they may sit there for a longer period of time.


----------



## Daisy22

Has anyone returned anything recently? They've always refunded promptly but it's been days since my return was delivered to them and no word.


----------



## fashion16

I sold to them last week and it took 4 business days for my to get my payment via PayPal (typically 1-2 days). I think they are running a bit behind.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I am looking to sell a bag I bought from them. Would I get more money if I submit it as a new quote or if I use the buy back quote? I’ve never tried the buy back option and was wondering If in general resellers offer more or less?


----------



## bagshopr

I don't know how it affects your money, but I'm sure they can tell if you're trying to submit an item as a new quote vs. a buy back. They have a record of your purchase.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I sent them an item without any original packaging and low and behold it was listed on their site today with all the stuff -- a box, dustbag, envelope, extra pieces, etc. I suppose they can add in authentic parts they have on-hand, but it strikes me as odd to include items with it that weren't sent in ... perhaps it helps boost a sale and increases what they can ask.


----------



## Kiradris

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I sent them an item without any original packaging and low and behold it was listed on their site today with all the stuff -- a box, dustbag, envelope, extra pieces, etc. I suppose they can add in authentic parts they have on-hand, but it strikes me as odd to include items with it that weren't sent in ... perhaps it helps boost a sale and increases what they can ask.



Huh, that sounds super sketchy.  I used to think Yoogi's was the one trustworthy reseller in town, but between this and another comment I recently read, I'm having my doubts...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kiradris said:


> Huh, that sounds super sketchy.  I used to think Yoogi's was the one trustworthy reseller in town, but between this and another comment I recently read, I'm having my doubts...


What was the other comment? I feel they are still trustworthy….


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kiradris said:


> Huh, that sounds super sketchy.  I used to think Yoogi's was the one trustworthy reseller in town, but between this and another comment I recently read, I'm having my doubts...


I'm not sure how I feel tbh -- it can help an item sell I suppose, to add in the missing components, and if you're consigning (which I did) that's good. But I was surprised! I checked my serial number against the listing to be sure and it was mine -- it sold right away.


----------



## caannie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What was the other comment? I feel they are still trustworthy….


They're one of the few resellers I still use. They're very trustworthy!


----------



## Kiradris

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What was the other comment? I feel they are still trustworthy….



In the buying from FP thread, FP rejected a bag for inconsistencies that Yoogi's was willing to take.  It's possible the bag is fine, it just makes me nervous because I was under the impression FP was A LOT less meticulous than Yoogi's.

I will say Yoogi's still has the best CS around.  If ever I needed to reach out to them, I've always gotten a response same business day, and even got a response on Sunday night.


----------



## nicole0612

Kiradris said:


> In the buying from FP thread, FP rejected a bag for inconsistencies that Yoogi's was willing to take.  It's possible the bag is fine, it just makes me nervous because I was under the impression FP was A LOT less meticulous than Yoogi's.
> 
> I will say Yoogi's still has the best CS around.  If ever I needed to reach out to them, I've always gotten a response same business day, and even got a response on Sunday night.


I wouldn’t worry about it as it relates to Yoogi’s. FP frequently rejects items for “inconsistencies” when they do not want to honor the quote given, it is their standard practice.


----------



## caannie

Kiradris said:


> In the buying from FP thread, FP rejected a bag for inconsistencies that Yoogi's was willing to take.  It's possible the bag is fine, it just makes me nervous because I was under the impression FP was A LOT less meticulous than Yoogi's.
> 
> I will say Yoogi's still has the best CS around.  If ever I needed to reach out to them, I've always gotten a response same business day, and even got a response on Sunday night.


Yoogis is definitely more meticulous than FP. They won't take items that have been personalized, that have heat stamps, etc. I have had items rejected by Yoogi's that FP took without a problem. BUT, I have had items rejected by FP because of "inconsistencies" that Yoogi's didn't feel were inconsistent. That's because FP just didn't want to honor the quote. There was nothing wrong with the items.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I sent them an item without any original packaging and low and behold it was listed on their site today with all the stuff -- a box, dustbag, envelope, extra pieces, etc. I suppose they can add in authentic parts they have on-hand, but it strikes me as odd to include items with it that weren't sent in ... perhaps it helps boost a sale and increases what they can ask.


I won't be too worry about it as long as their items (including box dust bag etc accessories) are authentic and as described, all resellers will do their best to sell their items faster and for as much profit as possible, they probably figured they would help it sell faster if to add accessories


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

When I’ve looked to buy items from Yoogis the box and stuff I don’t really check for, it’s really the condition of the item I am looking for, I’m more concerned on the pics. I’ve never checked to see if my items that I’ve sold to them had more accessories included that I sent in... If the box and accessories are authentic I don’t see a problem adding them even if I didn’t send them in, maybe it will help the item sell faster…..


----------



## onlyk

I typically don't send boxes dust bags lock and keys etc if I am lowballed or quotes are unfair, but if these buyers gave me decent quotes,  I would send in accessories even if I'm losing lots of money already.


----------

